# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل هذا القول بدعة وقائله مبتدع ؟

## شرياس

*السلام عليكم 

لو قال قائل أنه يؤمن بقدم الأحداث فهل يعتبر مبتدع وأعني بقدم الأحداث أزلية الأفعال التي خلقها الله تعالى كأن يقول القائل ان الفعل لابد وأن يكون قبلة فعل وقبل هذا الفعل فعل وقبل هذا الفعل الأخير فعل وهكذا تسلسل أزلي للأحداث ولا أعني بذلك القول بقدم العالم فهذا قول بدعي معروف وقائله مبتدع لا شك .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *السلام عليكم 
> لو قال قائل أنه يؤمن بقدم الأحداث فهل يعتبر مبتدع وأعني بقدم الأحداث أزلية الأفعال التي خلقها الله تعالى كأن يقول القائل ان الفعل لابد وأن يكون قبلة فعل وقبل هذا الفعل فعل وقبل هذا الفعل الأخير فعل وهكذا تسلسل أزلي للأحداث ولا أعني بذلك القول بقدم العالم فهذا قول بدعي معروف وقائله مبتدع لا شك .*


يا أخي . . . إن الله يحدث من أمره ما يشاء متى يشاء وكيف يشاء .
لكن ما الذي قصدت بتلك الأفعال المخلوقة ؟
إن أردت أفعال الله ، فأفعاله تعالى غير مخلوقة - بل تخليقه المخلوقات فعل له سبحانه . فلتنتبه وفقك الله للسداد .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك
"امكانية وجود حوادث لا أول لها"
هذه مسألة مشهورة 
تكلم عليها أبو العباس في درء التعارض وغير ذلك من كتبه
وثمت رسالة مفيدة لكاملة الكوراني قدّم لها الشيخ الحوالى تسمى قدم العالم وتسلسل الحوادث وهي مرفوعة على الشبكة
فانظر ذلك وراجعه

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

كاملة الكواري وليس الكوراني.

----------


## شرياس

> يا أخي . . . إن الله يحدث من أمره ما يشاء متى يشاء وكيف يشاء .
> لكن ما الذي قصدت بتلك الأفعال المخلوقة ؟
> إن أردت أفعال الله ، فأفعاله تعالى غير مخلوقة - بل تخليقه المخلوقات فعل له سبحانه . فلتنتبه وفقك الله للسداد .


*أقصد أخي الفاضل الأفعال التي نفعلها نحن والتي هي من خلق الله تعالى لقوله تعالى  والله خلقكم وما تعملون    والفرق بين العمل والفعل ليس كبيرا فايتاء الزكاة هو عمل صالح وفي ذات الوقت فعل طيب*

----------


## شرياس

> بارك الله فيك
> "امكانية وجود حوادث لا أول لها"
> هذه مسألة مشهورة 
> تكلم عليها أبو العباس في درء التعارض وغير ذلك من كتبه
> وثمت رسالة مفيدة لكاملة الكوراني قدّم لها الشيخ الحوالى تسمى قدم العالم وتسلسل الحوادث وهي مرفوعة على الشبكة
> فانظر ذلك وراجعه


*أخي الفاضل مع احترامي للأخت كامله الكوراني - والتي لاأعرفها - وكذلك الشيخ الحوالي الا أن مثل هذه المسائل يرجع فيها الى الجهابذه من العلماء وبالمناسبة ابن تيمية انتقد بسبب قوله في هذه المسألة .*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=9917

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للرفع !!

----------


## شرياس

*سؤال لمن يعتقد أن " جنس المخلوقات " أزلي أي لابداية له وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لابداية .

هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*

----------


## شرياس

> *سؤال لمن يعتقد أن " جنس المخلوقات " أزلي أي لابداية له وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لابداية .
> هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*


*للرفع*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *
> هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*


الجنس لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق ، لأن ما لا حقيقة له في الخارج لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق .

----------


## ابن المقفع

يلزم من هذا القول القول بقدم العالم 

تأمل المسألة وفقك الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (شرياس) 
يمكن أن ترجع إلى (درء تعارض العقل والنقل) فقد تكلم شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة بكلام طويل جدا.

بدلا من أن نعيد ونزيد في كلام لا طائل تحته، ينتج في معظمه من عدم اطلاع على أصل الموضوع.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ (شرياس) 
> يمكن أن ترجع إلى (درء تعارض العقل والنقل) فقد تكلم شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة بكلام طويل جدا.
> 
> بدلا من أن نعيد ونزيد في كلام لا طائل تحته، ينتج في معظمه من عدم اطلاع على أصل الموضوع.


ويوجه هذا الكلام أيضا إلى لأخ (ابن المقفع) لعله يتأمل .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

يضاف إلى درء التعارض , المجلد الأول من منهاج السنة , وشرح حديث عمران في الفتاوى , وكلام مهم في كتاب النبوات , وهناك مناقشة مهمة لكلام شيخ الإسلام في كتاب ابن تيمية السلفي للشيخ محمد خليل هراس ( ولكنها لاتخلو من نظر واستدراك ), وأيضا كتاب المعرفة في الإسلام مصادرها ومجالاتها للشيخ عبدالله القرني .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الأفاضل .
مسألة التسلسل هذه من المسائل العويصة ، وتحتاج إلى فهمٍ دقيق ، وملخصها – حسب فهمي -  على النحو التالي.
أن الله وصف نفسه بصفاتٍ كثيرةٍ : ذاتية وفعلية .
الصفاتُ الذاتية: هي الصفات المتصلة بالذات الإلهية وهي أزلية قديمة قِدَم الذات ومن هذه الصفات : العلمُ والقدرة والإرادة والحياة ... واليد والرجل ، وغير ذلك مما ثبت بالكتاب والسنة .
أما الصفات الفعلية : فهي مثل الكلام والخلق والمغفرة والرحمة ... ، وغير ذلك.
ومذهب السلف فيها أنها ذاتية قديمة من حيث جنس الصفة ، لكنها حادثة الأفراد بمعنى أن الله لم يزل خالقًا ولم يزل غفورًا ولم يزل رحيمًا وأنه لم يأت زمان لا يكون الله عز وجل متصفًا بهذه الصفات ، وهذا فهم السلف ، فقد روى البخاري رحمه الله في كتاب التفسير باب تفسير سورة (حم) السجدة قال : (قال الْمِنْهَالُ ، عن سَعِيدِ بن جُبَيْرٍ قال: قال رَجُلٌ لابن عَبَّاسٍ : إني أَجِدُ في الْقُرْآنِ أَشْيَاءَ تَخْتَلِفُ عَلَيَّ ... 
فذكر من ذلك قول الله تعالى : {وكان الله غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا} ، و{عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا} ، و{سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا } فَكَأَنَّهُ كان ثُمَّ مَضَى.
فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : سَمَّى نَفْسَهُ بذلك وَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ أَيْ لم يَزَلْ كَذَلِكَ فإن اللَّهَ لم يُرِدْ شيئًا إلا أَصَابَ بِهِ الذي أَرَادَ فلا يَخْتَلِفْ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنُ فإن كُلًّا من عِنْدِ اللَّهِ).
فها هو ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يقرر أن الله متصف بهذه الصفات في الأزل ، لكن هذا ينطبق على جنس الصفات بينما أفرادها حادثة أحدثها الله في نفسه .
وللتوضيح يمكن أن نتكلم على صفة الخلق :
وصف الله نفسه في كتابه بأنه يخلق ما يشاء ، وأنه خلق السموات والأرض وخلق آدم ، ... الخ .
قبل أن يخلق الله آدم هل كان متصفًا بصفة الخلق نعم كان متصفًا بها في الأزل ولم يزل الله خلاقًا ولا يزال كذلك أزلا في الماضي وأبدًا في المستقبل .
لكن آحاد صفة الخلق : خَلْق آدم ، خَلْق السماوات ... هل الله كان متصفًا بها في الأزل ؟
الجواب / لا ، لأن هذه المخلوقات حادثة ويستحيل أن يتصف الله بخلقها قبل وجودها ، وهذه الأشياء حادثة مخلوقة غير أزلية فعُلم من ذلك بداهة أن اتصاف الله بهذه الصفات : خلق آدم ن وخلق السماوات والأرض صفات حادثة .
والسؤال هل يفهم من ذلك أن تلك الصفات مخلوقة ؟
الجواب / لا ، والتفصيل أن الحوادث نوعان حوادث متصلة بذات الله وهي غير مخلوقة وإنما يحدثها الله في نفسه ، فالله سبحانه وتعالى بعد أن لم يكن خلق آدم شاء أن يخلقه فخلقه واتصف بذلك بعد أن لم يكن متصفًا به.
فحدث من ذلك شيئان : صفة خلق آدم وهي متصلة بالله سبحانه لذلك فهي غير مخلوقة وإن كانت حادثة.
والشيء الثاني: آدم نفسه وهو خَلْق منفصل عن الله - سبحانه – لذلك فهو حادث مخلوق .
وقس على ذلك كل المخلوقات الله عز وجل يخلقها ويحدث في نفسه صفة خلقها، وهذه الصفات لأنها حادثة في ذات الله لا تكون مخلوقة.
أمَّا المخلوقات نفسها فلأنها حوادث منفصلة عن الله – سبحانه – فإنها تكون مخلوقة.
ولكي نفهم مسألة التسلسل نقول :
كل مخلوق سبقه مخلوق آخر ، لأن الله خالقٌ أزلًا ولا يمكن أن نقف عند مخلوق بعينه ونقول هذا أول مخلوق خلقه الله ، لأن ما من مخلوق إلا والله عز وجل خالقٌ قبل وجوده ، لذلك لا يمكن أن نقف عند مخلوقٍ ونقول هذا أول مخلوقٍ خلقه الله مطلقًا ، لأن ما من مخلوق إلا وهو مسبوق بعدم نفسه ومسبوق بمخلوق غيره ، فلو تصورنا أول مخلوق سيكون مسبوقًا بالعدم ، عند ذلك سوف تنتهي الصفات إذ لا يتصور خالق بلا خلق !، لذلك فالصواب أن كل مخلوق مسبوق بمخلوق غيره وبخالقه، وأما جنس المخلوقات ككل فمسبوق بخالقه وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى.
قد يقول قائل: إن الله متصف بـ(الخلق ) لقدرته على الخلق وإن لم يخلق؟ فيقال: إن الله سبحانه كان موجودًا قبل وجود الخلق ومتصف بالخلق بمعنى القدرة على الخلق ؟
والجواب / إن القدرة على الخلق غير الخلق ، فالله عز وجل قادر على الظلم ، لكنه لم يشأ أن يظلم بل حرَّم على نفسه الظلم ، فلا يصح أن نصف الله بالظلم بمعنى أنه قادر عليه.
فصفة الخلق غير صفة القدرة على الخلق .
ومن هنا جاءت فكرة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بتسلسل المخلوقات لا إلى أول .
السؤال : هل يلزم من ذلك القول بقدم العالم ؟
الجواب : لا يلزم من هذا الذي قررناه القول بقدم العالم ، وتوضيح ذلك أنَّه مستقر في بدائه العقول أن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو خالق كلِّ شيء وأنَّه هو الخالق وما عداه مخلوق ، ومن البديهي أن الخالق لابد وأن يكون سابقًا على المخلوق .
وعلى ذلك تقرر العقول أن جنس المخلوقات مسبوقة بخالقها وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى وهذا ينافي أن يكون جنس المخلوقات قديمًا ، لأنه مسبوق بخالقه سبحانه وتعالى ، وأن الله هو القديم الأزلي الذي لا يسبقه شيء.
فالقديم هو الذي لا يسبقه شيء ، وجميع المخلوقات مسبوقة بغيرها ومسبوقة بخالقها ، أما جنس المخلوقات فهي مسبوقة بخالقها سبحانه وتعالي، وعليه فهي ليست قديمة.
ومما يقرب فكرة التسلسل في الأزل تصورها في الأبد ، فالعقول تقر استمرار الجنة أبدًا وهذا هو صريح القرآن ن فأهل الجنة خالدين فيها أبدا ، ومع ذلك فالله عز وجل آخر ليس بعده شيء .
وكذلك نتصور تسلسل الخلق أزلًا ، ونؤمن بأن الله أول بلا ابتداء وليس قبله شيء .
أرجو أن يكون هذا الفهم واضحًا لا غبار عليه ، وهذا اجتهادي في فهم هذه المسألة مجردًا فما أصبت فيه فبتوفيق الله وما جانبني الصواب فيه فأنا راجع عنه ومعتصم بعقيدة السلف وما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . والله يغفر لي .

هذا تصور مبدأي للمسألة ، وأما المصادر / فما ذكر الإخوة من كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وكتاب تسلسل الحوادث لكاملة الكواري ، ويضاف إلى ذلك كتاب دعاوى المناوئين لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية تأليف الدكتور عبد الله بن صالح الغصن - دار ابن الجوزي ط1 /1424هـ.

----------


## شرياس

> الجنس لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق ، لأن ما لا حقيقة له في الخارج لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق .


*تقصد أن جنس المخلوقات ليس بمخلوق ؟*

----------


## شرياس

> يلزم من هذا القول القول بقدم العالم 
> تأمل المسألة وفقك الله


*أين الجواب على السؤال المطروح ؟*

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ (شرياس) 
> يمكن أن ترجع إلى (درء تعارض العقل والنقل) فقد تكلم شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة بكلام طويل جدا.
> 
> بدلا من أن نعيد ونزيد في كلام لا طائل تحته، ينتج في معظمه من عدم اطلاع على أصل الموضوع.


*نفس الشىء لا اجابة على السؤال المطروح*

----------


## شرياس

> يضاف إلى درء التعارض , المجلد الأول من منهاج السنة , وشرح حديث عمران في الفتاوى , وكلام مهم في كتاب النبوات , وهناك مناقشة مهمة لكلام شيخ الإسلام في كتاب ابن تيمية السلفي للشيخ محمد خليل هراس ( ولكنها لاتخلو من نظر واستدراك ), وأيضا كتاب المعرفة في الإسلام مصادرها ومجالاتها للشيخ عبدالله القرني .


* لاجواب على السؤال*

----------


## شرياس

> السؤال : هل يلزم من ذلك القول بقدم العالم ؟
> الجواب : لا يلزم من هذا الذي قررناه القول بقدم العالم ، وتوضيح ذلك أنَّه مستقر في بدائه العقول أن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو خالق كلِّ شيء وأنَّه هو الخالق وما عداه مخلوق ، ومن البديهي أن الخالق لابد وأن يكون سابقًا على المخلوق .
> وعلى ذلك تقرر العقول أن جنس المخلوقات مسبوقة بخالقها وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى وهذا ينافي أن يكون جنس المخلوقات قديمًا ، لأنه مسبوق بخالقه سبحانه وتعالى ، وأن الله هو القديم الأزلي الذي لا يسبقه شيء.
> فالقديم هو الذي لا يسبقه شيء ، وجميع المخلوقات مسبوقة بغيرها ومسبوقة بخالقها ، أما جنس المخلوقات فهي مسبوقة بخالقها سبحانه وتعالي، وعليه فهي ليست قديمة.ومما يقرب فكرة التسلسل في الأزل تصورها في الأبد ، فالعقول تقر استمرار الجنة أبدًا وهذا هو صريح القرآن ن فأهل الجنة خالدين فيها أبدا ، ومع ذلك فالله عز وجل آخر ليس بعده شيء .
> وكذلك نتصور تسلسل الخلق أزلًا ، ونؤمن بأن الله أول بلا ابتداء وليس قبله شيء .
> أرجو أن يكون هذا الفهم واضحًا لا غبار عليه ، وهذا اجتهادي في فهم هذه المسألة مجردًا ما أصبت فيه فبتوفيق الله وما جانبني في الصواب فأنا راجع عنه ومعتصم بعقيدة السلف وما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . والله يغفر لي .


*جزاك الله خير أخي علي وفي هذا جواب واضح على السؤال المطروح*

----------


## شرياس

*وأعيد مرة أخرى 

سؤال لمن يعتقد أن " جنس المخلوقات " أزلي أي لابداية له وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لابداية .

 هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*

----------


## نضال مشهود

الحمد لله وحده ؛

الأخ شرياس . . . نفس سؤالك فيها لبسٌ .
فماذا تعنى بـ(جنس المخلوق) ؟

إن تعنى به : (جميع المخلوقات الخارجية) أو : (مجموعة منها) ، فهي مخلوقة ولا شك . لأن ذلك متحقق في الخارج .

وإن تعنى به (مخلوقا مطلقا غير مشخص) ، فهو الذي أقول له :
"الجنس لا يقال له (أي في الخارج) مخلوق أو غير مخلوق ، لأن ما لا حقيقة له في الخارج لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق ."
فإن جنس المخلوق بهذا المعنى الثاني لا وجود له في الخارج . فهي في الخارج معدوم ، والمعدوم لا يقال له مخلوق أو غير مخلوق !
وإنما يقع وصفه بالمخلوقية في الأذهان ، لأن وجود مثل هذا الجنس إنما يكون في الأذهان ؛
وقد سميناه : (جنس المخلوق) ، فلماذا نسأل مرة ثانية : هل هو مخلوق ؟
أوليس هذا السؤال بمثابة سؤال : "هل (جنس المخلوق) ’عين المخلوق’ أم ’عين غير المخلوق’ . . . ؟!"
أو مثل سؤال : "هل (جنس المخلوق) ’جنس المخلوق’ أم ’جنس غير المخلوق’ . . . ؟!!"
ومثل سؤال : "هل (جنس الإنسان) إنسان أو غير إنسان ؟!"
فكان الجواب : "جنس الإنسان إنسان في الجنس . وأما في العين ، فالإنسان فيه إنسان معين لا إنسان جنس !"

وخلاصة الكلام : *الجنس أو النوع لا يوصف بالأوصاف المعينة المشخصة ، بل بالأوصاف الجنسية أو النوعية .* فافهم - وفقك الله - فإنه لطيف !

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *وأعيد مرة أخرى 
> سؤال لمن يعتقد أن " جنس المخلوقات " أزلي أي لابداية له وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لابداية .
>  هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*


سبحان الله !!
هذا نفس السؤال ولا فرق، يا أخي الأزل كما قال الكفوي في (الكليات) (ص80) هو: اسم لما يضيق القلب عن تقدير بدايته .
والمخلوقات يضيق القلب عن تقدير بدايتها فما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق بلا تصور بداية معينة أي لا إلى أول.
أما جنس المخلوقات فلكي نحدد هل هو مخلوق أو غير مخلوق ؟
نقول : هل جنس المخلوقات هو الله أو شيء غير الله ؟
والجواب الذي لا يرتاب فيه مرتاب أنه غير الله ، لذلك فهو مخلوق لأن كل ما عدا الله - سبحانه - فهو مخلوق .
فما الإشكال في هذا يا أخي الفاضل ؟!!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في درء التعارض (ج9/ص153) :
(( .. قولكم : الحادث من حيث هو يقتضي أنه مسبوق بغيره أو الحركة من حيث هي تقتضي أن تكون مسبوقة بالغير.
يقال لكم : الحادث المطلق لا وجود له إلا في الذهن لا في الخارج وإنما في الخارج موجودات متعاقبة ليست مجتمعة في وقت واحد كما تجتمع الممكنات والمحدثات المحدودة والموجودات والمعدومات فليس في الخارج إلا حادث بعد حادث فالحكم إما على كل فرد فرد وإما على جملة محصورة وإما على الجنس الدائم المتعاقب.
فيقال لكم أتريدون بذلك أن كل حادث فلا بد أن يكون مسبوقا بغيره أو أن الحوادث المحدودة لا بد أن تكون مسبوقة أو أن الجنس لا بد أن يكون مسبوقا؟
أما الأول والثاني فلا نزاع فيهما وأما الثالث فيقال أتريدون به أن الجنس مسبوق بعدمه أم مسبوق بفاعله بمعنى أنه لا بد له من محدث الثاني مسلم والأول محل النزاع )).
فها هو شيخ الإسلام يسلم بأن جنس المخلوقات مسبوق بفاعله وهو الخالق سبحانه وما كان كذلك انتفت عنه صفة القدم وأصبح حادثًا .
والحوادث المنفصلة عن الله مخلوقة .

----------


## نضال مشهود

فائدة :
"وأما الثالث ، فيقال : أتريدون به ’أن الجنس مسبوق بعدمه‘ أم ’مسبوق بفاعله‘ بمعنى أنه لا بد له من محدث ؟ الثاني مسلم ، والأول محل النزاع ."
توضيح : ليس في الأذهان تقدم ولا تأخر حقيقيين . فإن التصورات الذهنية مجردة عن البعد الزمني .

----------


## شرياس

*جنس المخلوقات هو في اعتقادي مجرد لفظ مركب لا أكثر ولا أقل وهو مخلوق قطعا .

الجنس : هو اسم للدلالة على كثيرين مختلفين في النوع 
المخلوقات : جمع مخلوق وهو كل ما خلق الله تعالى 

الأسماء كلها مخلوقه فيما عدا أسماء الله الحسنى فانها ليست مخلوقه .

يعني جنس المخلوقات عندي هو لفظ من الألفاظ والجنس أسم وهو مخلوق فيكون جزء داخل ضمن كل وأعني بالكل " المخلوقات "  تماما كمن يقول " عظم الانسان " فالأول جزء من الثاني .

مثال للتوضيح : أقول مثلا " جنس الطيور "  فأشمل بهذا اللفظ جميع أنواع الطيور كالنسر والعقاب و الصقر والعصفور وغيرها فيكون " جنس الطيور " لفظ جامع لأنواع عديدة من الطيور وهذا اللفظ مخلوق*

----------


## شرياس

*ان الرد على من يعتقد بأن المخلوقات لابداية لها وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لا بداية  ليس بالأمر الصعب وهو موجود أي الرد بشكل واضح في كتاب " فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري " للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني سأذكر شيء منه باذن الله تعالى .

ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح كتاب " بدء الخلق " رواية   كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  وذكر انها في موضع آخر وهو كتاب " التوحيد "  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله  وعند غير البخاري   ولم يكن شيء معه   وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر أن القصة متحدة فاقتضى ذلك أن الرواية وقعت بالمعنى ورجّح الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني وهو من أهل الاختصاص في هذا الفن أن الرواية التي وقعت بالمعنى هي " ولم يكن شيء قبله " وأن الراوي أخذها من قوله  في الدعاء  أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء  واعتبر الحافظ ابن حجر أن رواية  " غيره " أصرح في العدم من رواية " قبله " .


قال الامام المحدث الجهبذ الحافظ أبو الفضل شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد ابن حجر العسقلاني  ما نصه :

وفيه أن جنس الزمان ونوعه حادث , وأن الله أوجد هذه المخلوقات بعد أن لم تكن , لاعن عجز عن ذلك بل مع القدرة .*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تصويرك للمسألة خطأ يا أخ شرياس !!
وقياسك (جنس الحوادث والمخلوقات) على (جنس الطيور) قياس فاسد !

ونقلك عن الحافظ ابن حجر يدل على عدم تحرير المسألة عندك ! لأن الأشاعرة الذين يقولون بأن جنس الحوادث حادث يقولون: إن الله عز وجل لم يكن قادرًا على خلق المخلوقات في الأزل، ولم يكن قادرا على إحداث الحوادث في الأزل !

ولكي أبين لك أصل المسألة أقول:
أنت تريد أن تصل إلى أن ابن تيمية مبتدع؛ لأنه يقول إن جنس الحوادث لا أول له،

وأنا أسألك الآن:
هل تقول: إن كلام ابن تيمية ممتنع عقلا، أو ممتنع نقلا مع قدرة الله على فعله في الأزل؟

إن قلت إنه ممتنع عقلا، فهذا معناه أن الله عز وجل لم يكن قادرًا على فعله في الأزل، وهذا يخالف ما نقلته عن ابن حجر.
وإن قلت إنه ممتنع نقلا مع قدرة الله على فعله في الأزل، فحينئذ نقول: فينبغي أن يكون الدليل على امتناعه من النقل وليس من العقل، وليس عندك شيء من ذلك.

----------


## شرياس

> ولكي أبين لك أصل المسألة أقول:
> أنت تريد أن تصل إلى أن ابن تيمية مبتدع؛ لأنه يقول إن جنس الحوادث لا أول له،
> .


يا أخ أبومالك العوضي بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ليس الموضوع متعلق بالأشخاص سواء ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى أو غيره من الأشخاص .

حتى أفهم أكثر وأعذرني أخي فأنا أقل منكم في مستوى الفهم هل لك أن تجيبني على هذا السؤال .

هل صفة القدم - بكسر القاف - يمكن أن تكون لأحد من المخلوقات ؟ أعني هل يصح القول بامكانية وجود ( مخلوق ليس له بداية ) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

تريث يا أخي . . . كل فقرة من كلامك هذا فيه خطأ أو لبس أو خلط واضح :



> *جنس المخلوقات هو في اعتقادي مجرد لفظ مركب لا أكثر ولا أقل وهو مخلوق قطعا .*


*
هذا مصطلح خاص بك أنت ، يغاير ما استعمله النظار من أساطين الفلاسفة وأعيان المتكلمين وأئمة أهل السنة في هذه المسألة . ولعلك تراجع أكثر قبل الرد .
أقول : ذكر في القرآن ألفاظ تدل على أسماء المخلوقات وأفعالهم ، فهل كل هذه الألفاظ مخلوقة ؟
(هذا السؤال مجرد الإلزام لك)




			
				الجنس : هو اسم للدلالة على كثيرين مختلفين في النوع
			
		

هذا هو الجنس في كليات الإيساغوجي الذي يقابل النوع ؛ وليس ذلك هو المراد من اطصلاح (الجنس) في هذه المسألة . ثم مع ذلك قد قصرت في التعريف ، فإن الماصدقات لـ(الجنس) لا يشترط فيه اختلاف الأنواع . بل عمرو وزيد يجمعهما نوع واحد وجنس واحد قريبه وبعيده .




			
				المخلوقات : جمع مخلوق وهو كل ما خلق الله تعالى
الأسماء كلها مخلوقه فيما عدا أسماء الله الحسنى فانها ليست مخلوقه .


سلب عجيب !
فهل أسماء صفات الله تعالى وأسماء أفعاله مخلوقة عندك ؟!
وهل أسماء المعدومات وأسماء الممتنعات مخلوقة عندك ؟!




			
				يعني جنس المخلوقات عندي هو لفظ من الألفاظ والجنس أسم وهو مخلوق فيكون جزء داخل ضمن كل وأعني بالكل " المخلوقات "  تماما كمن يقول " عظم الانسان " فالأول جزء من الثاني .
			
		

تصور غريب !
كيف دخل (الجنس) في (الكل) مع أن الجنس نفسه من الكليات ؟
بل كيف أدخلت (الجنس) في (المخلوقات) كدخول بعض المضاف إلى المضاف إليه . . ؟!
وأين في المخلوقات الخارجية شيء اسمه (جنس) كما في الإنسان شيء اسمه (عظم) . . ؟!




مثال للتوضيح : أقول مثلا " جنس الطيور "  فأشمل بهذا اللفظ جميع أنواع الطيور كالنسر والعقاب و الصقر والعصفور وغيرها فيكون " جنس الطيور " لفظ جامع لأنواع عديدة من الطيور وهذا اللفظ مخلوق
			
		

*وهل إذا ذكر ذلك اللفظ في القرآن لم يزل هو مخلوقا . . . ؟!
يعنى قوله تعالى مثلا : { والطير صافات ، كلٌّ قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه } ؛ هل لفظ (الطير) في كلام الله تعالى هنا مخلوق عندك . . . ؟؟ أجبني !!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *ان الرد على من يعتقد بأن المخلوقات لابداية لها وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لا بداية  ليس بالأمر الصعب وهو موجود أي الرد بشكل واضح في كتاب " فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري " للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني سأذكر شيء منه باذن الله تعالى .*


*
وفقك الله . . !
أما الرد البارد ، فلا يعجزه أحد . وأما الرد العلمي ، فأين هو . . ؟!




ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح كتاب " بدء الخلق " رواية   كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  وذكر انها في موضع آخر وهو كتاب " التوحيد "  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله  وعند غير البخاري   ولم يكن شيء معه   وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر أن القصة متحدة فاقتضى ذلك أن الرواية وقعت بالمعنى ورجّح الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني وهو من أهل الاختصاص في هذا الفن أن الرواية التي وقعت بالمعنى هي " ولم يكن شيء قبله " وأن الراوي أخذها من قوله  في الدعاء  أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء  واعتبر الحافظ ابن حجر أن رواية  " غيره " أصرح في العدم من رواية " قبله " .



هذا حجة عليك ! كيف لا تراه مع وضوحه . . ؟!؟!
الراجح على ما نقلت : (لم يكن معه شيء) . فأين في قول القائل " لم يكن معه شيء " ما يدل على كون الله تعالى في ذلك الوقت وحيدا لا خلق له ؟ مع العلم أن الحديث قد ذكر العرش والماء موجودين . ومع أن السؤال إنما وقع على (أول هذا الأمر) . لا أول المخلوق بالإطلاق .




			
				قال الامام المحدث الجهبذ الحافظ أبو الفضل شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد ابن حجر العسقلاني  ما نصه :
			
		






وفيه أن جنس الزمان ونوعه حادث , وأن الله أوجد هذه المخلوقات بعد أن لم تكن , لاعن عجز عن ذلك بل مع القدرة .


*فما هو الزمان ؟ وهل إحداث الزمان في "زمان" أم في "لا زمان" .......؟!

إن اللبس والخلط مبدأ البدع ، والعياذ بالله !

----------


## شرياس

> وهل إذا ذكر ذلك اللفظ في القرآن لم يزل هو مخلوقا . . . ؟!
> يعنى قوله تعالى مثلا : { والطير صافات ، كلٌّ قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه } ؛ هل لفظ (الطير) في كلام الله تعالى هنا مخلوق عندك . . . ؟؟ أجبني !!


*معاذ الله القرآن كلام الله ليس بمخلوق وهناك فرق بين كلام الله تعالى وكلامنا  قال تعالى    ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير   
يظهر لي يا أخ نضال مشهود أنك ماشاء الله وبارك ضليع - على الأقل بالنسبة لأمثالي -  في الفلسفة والمنطق وأنا بصراحه لا أستطيع أن اجاريك في هذا فأنت عندي أصعب من أبومالك *  :Smile:

----------


## شرياس

يا أخ نضال صحيح أنت بالنسبه لي أستاذ في الفلسفه لكن الحافظ ابن حجر لم يرجح رواية " قبله " بل رجح روايه " غيره " ويمكنك مراجعة الفتح

----------


## نضال مشهود

> . . . لأن الأشاعرة الذين يقولون بأن جنس الحوادث حادث يقولون: إن الله عز وجل لم يكن قادرًا على خلق المخلوقات في الأزل، ولم يكن قادرا على إحداث الحوادث في الأزل !


لعل الشيخ أبو مالك أراد (المعتزلة) ، فسبقه القلم . لأن المعروف من كلام الأشاعرة أن الله قادر على الخلق في الأزل على ما لم يزل . فكل من المعتزلة والأشعرية يقولون بحدوث جنس الحوادث . لكن المعتزلة تجعل كون الباري قادرا هو حادث كائن بعد أن لم يكن من غير سبب حادث . وأما الأشعرية ، فوصفته تعالى بأنه قادر بقدرة قديمة أزلية ومريد بإرادة واحدة قديمة أزلية على التخليق مع تأخّر حصول الآثار بتأخر ما سموه "التعلّق الصلوحي" إلى وقت إحداث أول الحوادث تأخّرًا لا سبب له ولا علة ولا سند . والله ربنا عز وجل يتعالى عن وصف الظالمين علوا كبيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل صفة القدم - بكسر القاف - يمكن أن تكون لأحد من المخلوقات ؟ أعني هل يصح القول بامكانية وجود ( مخلوق ليس له بداية ) .


 ما علاقة هذا السؤال بالموضوع؟!
أنت سؤالك عن (حوادث لا أول لها)، وأنت لا تفتأ تتهمنا بأنا نتكلم بما هو خارج عن الموضوع !

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يا أخ نضال صحيح أنت بالنسبه لي أستاذ في الفلسفه لكن الحافظ ابن حجر لم يرجح رواية " قبله " بل رجح روايه " غيره " ويمكنك مراجعة الفتح


الأخ شرياس . . . وفقنا الله وإياكم للرشد والسداد ؛
أما (الفلسفة) ، فليس ديني ولا مطلوبي . وأما رواية الحديث ، فمعلوم أن بعض المتأخرين من المحدثين رجح لفظ (وليس معه شيء) أو (وليس شيء غيره) كابن جماعة وغيره . لكن ليس في ذلك اللفظ أيضا أدنى دلالة على أن الله كان وحيدا معطلا عن الخلق في ذلك الوقت ثم خلق أول المخلوق من عدم مطلق غير مسبوق بمخلوق آخر . ولنقرأ الحديث المرجح مرة ثانية :
"كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره ، وكان عرشه على الماء ، وكتب في الذكر كل شيء هو كائن ، وخلق السماوات والأرض"
وهل تقول أن (العرش) و (الماء) ليسا "غير الله" وليسا من المخلوقات . . . ؟!

----------


## شرياس

> ما علاقة هذا السؤال بالموضوع؟!
> أنت سؤالك عن (حوادث لا أول لها)، وأنت لا تفتأ تتهمنا بأنا نتكلم بما هو خارج عن الموضوع !


*متى حصل مني هذا الاتهام !!!!*

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ شرياس . . . وفقنا الله وإياكم للرشد والسداد ؛
> أما (الفلسفة) ، فليس ديني ولا مطلوبي . وأما رواية الحديث ، فمعلوم أن بعض المتأخرين من المحدثين رجح لفظ (وليس معه شيء) أو (وليس شيء غيره) كابن جماعة وغيره . لكن ليس في ذلك اللفظ أيضا أدنى دلالة على أن الله كان وحيدا معطلا عن الخلق في الأزل ثم خلق أول المخلوق من عدم مطلق غير مسبوق بمخلوق آخر . ولنقرأ الحديث المرجح مرة ثانية :
> "كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره ، وكان عرشه على الماء ، وكتب في الذكر كل شيء هو كائن ، وخلق السماوات والأرض"
> وهل تقول أن (العرش) و (الماء) ليسا "غير الله" وليسا من المخلوقات . . . ؟!


*لا أنا كنت أتكلم عن ما رجحه ابن حجر في الفتح*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *متى حصل مني هذا الاتهام !!!!*


المشاركة (18)
والمشاركة (19)
والمشاركة (20)

----------


## شرياس

> المشاركة (18)
> والمشاركة (19)
> والمشاركة (20)


*لا أخي أبو مالك أنا لا أقصد انكم خرجتم عن الموضوع بل أقصد فقط أنكم لم تجيبوا على السؤال وهذا لايعني أنكم خرجتم عن الموضوع*

----------


## شرياس

> "كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره ، وكان عرشه على الماء ، وكتب في الذكر كل شيء هو كائن ، وخلق السماوات والأرض"
> وهل تقول أن (العرش) و (الماء) ليسا "غير الله" وليسا من المخلوقات . . . ؟!


كان الأولى تفيد الأزلية 
كان الثانية لا تفيد الأزلية 
العرش والماء من مخلوقات الله تعالى والله تعالى يقول   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وكان الانسان أكثر شيء جدلا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فكان هنا لاتفيد الأزلية

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> *وأعيد مرة أخرى 
> سؤال لمن يعتقد أن " جنس المخلوقات " أزلي أي لابداية له وأن قبل كل مخلوق مخلوق الى ما لابداية .
>  هل " جنس المخلوقات "  مخلوق ؟*


*الأجناس إنما تكتسب قدمها وأزلها  من تعلقها بأزلية الخالق وقدمه في مشيئته و قدرته وأفعاله ، ومالا يكتسِب أزليته إلا بواسطة الاعتماد على غيره فهو دون ما يَعتمِدُ عليه...التابع دون المتبوع ، والمعتمِد دون المُعتَمدُ عليه ، فالأجناس لا تستقل بنفسها في صفتي الأزلية والقدم ، وإنما تكتسبها من المستقل بنفسه ، الباري عز وجل ، فلو لم يوجد الله لما كان للأجناس وجود ، فضلاً عن أزلٍ لها وقِدَم ، هو "القيوم" لا قوام لشيء إلا به.*

----------


## شرياس

> *الأجناس إنما تكتسب قدمها وأزلها  من تعلقها بأزلية الخالق وقدمه في مشيئته و قدرته وأفعاله ، ومالا يكتسِب أزليته إلا بواسطة الاعتماد على غيره فهو دون ما يَعتمِدُ عليه...التابع دون المتبوع ، والمعتمِد دون المُعتَمدُ عليه ، فالأجناس لا تستقل بنفسها في صفتي الأزلية والقدم ، وإنما تكتسبها من المستقل بنفسه ، الباري عز وجل ، فلو لم يوجد الله لما كان لأجناس وجود ، فضلاً عن أزلٍ وقِدَم.*


طيب ممكن أخي عبدالله تعرف لي " الجنس " وهل تعتقد أن هناك مخلوق ليس له بداية أو هل تعتقد امكانية حدوث ذلك ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *لا أنا كنت أتكلم عن ما رجحه ابن حجر في الفتح*


وهل ابن حجر غير داخل في كلامي هذا :
"فمعلوم أن بعض المتأخرين من المحدثين رجح لفظ (وليس معه شيء) أو (وليس شيء غيره) كابن جماعة وغيره" ؟!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> كان الأولى تفيد الأزلية 
> كان الثانية لا تفيد الأزلية


هذا تفريق بين المتماثلين .
ثم ، من الذي قال إن العرش والماء أزلي ؟
يا أخي . . . أجب على السؤال ( "هل العرش والماء غير الله ؟" ) !




> العرش والماء من مخلوقات الله تعالى والله تعالى يقول   وكان الانسان أكثر شيء جدلا  فكان هنا لاتفيد الأزلية


ليس هذا ما سألناكه !

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ...
> هل صفة القدم - بكسر القاف - يمكن أن تكون لأحد من المخلوقات ؟ أعني هل يصح القول بامكانية وجود ( مخلوق ليس له بداية ) .


ومن الذي قال إن هناك مخلوق ليس له بداية . . . ؟!!
يا أخي . . . محل البحث هو "تسلسل المخلوقات" لا "حدوث مخلوق معين" !!!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

في الحقيقة يبدو لي أن الأخ ( شرياس ) معلوماته في هذه المسألة قليلة وأنه لم يقرأ فيها قراءة جيدة، وخلاصة الكلام في مسألة تسلسل الحوادث هذه أن الناس اختلفوا فيها على ثلاثة أقوال :
-	الأول : لا يمكن تسلسل الحوادث لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل . وهذا قول الجهم بن صفوان وأبي الهذيل العلاف من المعتزلة .
-	الثاني : يمكن التسلسل والدوام في المستقبل دون الماضي ، وهذا هو مذهب المتكلمين ، وهو مذهب الحافظ ابن حجر تأثرًا بالأشاعرة .
-	الثالث : القول بالتسلسل في الماضي وفي المستقبل . وهو قول أئمة الحديث ، وهو ما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كثير من كتبه خصوصًا (منهاج السنة) و(درء التعارض).

ويهمني هنا الكلام على القول الثاني والقول الثالث ، أما الأول فيكفي في الرد عليه أنه لم يقل به أحد من أهل الحديث ولا من المتكلمين ، إلا من شذ منهم كأبي الهذيل المعتزلي .
وأما القول الثاني فقد قال به ابن حجر ، فأثبت بقاء الجنة والنار في شرح حديث : ((أصدق كلمة قالها شاعر قول لبيد : ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل ..... )) الحديث .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر (7/153) : ((فكل شيء سوى الله جائز عليه الفناء لذاته حتى الجنة والنار وإنما يبقيان بإبقاء الله لهما ، وخلق الدوام لأهلهما )) .
وأما نفيه لحوادث لا أول لها ففي شرحه للحديث الذي نقل الأخ شرياس كلامه عليه : ((كان الله ولا شيء معه)). 
قال في فتح الباري ج13/ص410:
(( قوله : "كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله" تقدم في بدء الخلق بلفظ : "ولم يكن شيء غيره" ، وفي رواية أبي معاوية: "كان الله قبل كل شيء" ، وهو بمعنى كان الله ولا شيء معه ، وهي أصرح في الرد على من أثبت حوادث لا أول لها من رواية الباب ، وهي من مستشنع المسائل المنسوبة لابن تيمية ووقفت في كلام له على هذا الحديث يرجح الرواية التي في هذا الباب على غيرها مع أن قضية الجمع بين الروايتين تقتضي حمل هذه على التي في بدء الخلق لا العكس والجمع يقدم على الترجيح بالاتفاق)).
وللرد على هذا الكلام بتفصيل يراجع كتاب (منهج الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في العقيدة) للدكتور محمد إسحاق كندو (1/326 – 347).

وقد وقفت على كلام ماتع لابن أبي العز الحنفي في شرح الطحاوية شرح فيه هذا المسألة شرحًا وافيًا بين فيه مذهب أهل السنة في مسألة التسلسل بما لا مزيد عليه ، فقال رحمه الله (1/196 – 199) :
(( فالحاصل أن نوع الحوادث هل يمكن دوامها في المستقبل والماضي أم لا ،  أو في المستقبل فقط ، أو الماضي فقط؟
فيه ثلاثة أقوال معروفة لأهل النظر من المسلمين وغيرهم ، أضعفها قول من يقول : لا يمكن دوامها لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل كقول جهم بن صفوان وأبي الهذيل العلاف.
وثانيها : قول من يقول يمكن دوامها في المستقبل دون الماضي كقول كثير من أهل الكلام ومن وافقهم من الفقهاء وغيرهم .
والثالث : قول من يقول يمكن دوامها في الماضي والمستقبل ، كما يقوله أئمة الحديث.
وهي من المسائل الكبار ولم يقل أحد يمكن دوامها في الماضي دون المستقبل .
ولا شك أن جمهور العالم من جميع الطوئف يقولون إن كلَّ ما سوى الله تعالى مخلوقٌ كائنٌ بعد أن لم يكن وهذا قول الرسل وأتباعهم من المسلمين واليهود والنصارى وغيرهم. 
ومن المعلوم بالفطرة أن كون المفعول مقارنًا لفاعله لم يزل ولا يزال معه ممتنع محال ، ولما كان تسلسل الحوادث في المستقبل لا يمنع أن يكون الرب سبحانه هو الآخر الذي بعده شىء ، فكذا تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي لا يمنع أن يكون سبحانه وتعالى هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شىء فإن الرب سبحانه وتعالى لم يزل ولا يزال يفعل ما يشاء ويتكلم اذا يشاء قال تعالى: { قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء} (آل عمران /40) ، وقال تعالى : {ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد} (البقرة / 253) ، وقال تعالى : {ذو العرش المجيد فعّال لما يريد} (البروج/15 و16) ، وقال تعالى: {ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله } (لقمان / 27) ، وقال تعالى : {قل لو كان البحر مدادًا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددًا} (الكهف/109) .
والمثبت إنما هو الكمال الممكن الوجود وحينئذ فاذا كان النوع دائمًا فالممكن والأكمل هو التقدم على كل فرد من الأفراد بحيث لا يكون في أجزاء العالم شى ء يقارنه بوجه من الوجوه ، وأما دوام الفعل فهو أيضا من الكمال فإن الفعل اذا كان صفة كمالٍ فدوامه دوام كمال .
قالوا : والتسلسل لفظ مجمل لم يرد بنفيه ولا إثباته كتاب ولا سنة ليجب مراعاة لفظه وهو ينقسم إلى : واجب وممتنع وممكن .
فالتسلسل في المؤثرين محال ممتنع لذاته ، وهو أن يكون مؤثرون كلُّ واحد منهم استفاد تأثيره مما قبله لا إلى غاية.
والتسلسل الواجب : ما دل عليه العقل والشرع من دوام أفعال الرب تعالى في الأبد وأنَّه كلما انقضى لأهل الجنة نعيم أحدث لهم نعيمًا آخر لا نقاد له .
وكذلك التسلسل في أفعاله سبحانه من طرف الأزل وأن كلَّ فعل مسبوقٍ بفعل آخر فهذا واجب في كلامه ، فإنَّه لم يزل متكلمًا إذا شاء ولم تحدث له صفة الكلام في وقت ، وهكذا أفعاله التي هي من لوازم حياته فإن كلَّ حيٍّ فعّال والفرق بين الحي والميت الفعل ، ولهذا قال غير واحدٍ من السلفِ : الحيُّ الفعَّالُ. وقال عثمان بن سعيد : كلُّ حيٍّ فعّالٌ ، ولم يكن ربنا تعالى قطُّ في وقت من الأوقات معطلا عن كماله من الكلام والإرادة والفعل .
وأمَّا التسلسل الممكن : فالتسلسل في مفعولاته من هذا الطرف كما تتسلسل في طرف الأبد فإنَّه إذا لم يزل حيًّا قادرًا مريدًا متكلمًا-  وذلك من لوازم ذاته - فالفعلُ ممكنٌ له بوجوب هذه الصفات له ، وأن يفعل أكمل من أن لا يفعل ، ولا يلزم من هذا أنَّه لم يزل الخلق معه فإنَّه سبحانه متقدمٌ على كلِّ فردٍ من مخلوقاته تقدمًا لا أول له فلكل مخلوق أول والخالق سبحانه لا أول له فهو وحده الخالق وكل ما سواه مخلوق كائن بعد أن لم يكن .
قالوا : وكلُّ قولٍ سوى هذا فصريح العقل يرده ويقضي ببطلانه ، وكل من اعترف بأن الرب تعالى لم يزل قادرًا على الفعل لزمه أحدُ أمرين لا بدَّ له منهما إمّا أن يقول بأن الفعل لم يزل ممكنًا وإمَّا أن يقول لم يزل واقعًا وإلا تناقض تناقضًا بينا حيث زعم أن الرب تعالى لم يزل قادرًا على الفعل ، والفعل محال ممتنع لذاته لو أراده لم يمكن وجوده ، بل فَرْضُ إرادته عنده محال وهو مقدور له ، وهذا قول ينقض بعضه بعضًا. 
والمقصود أن الذي دلَّ عليه الشرع والعقل أن كلَّ ما سوى الله تعالى محدث كائن بعد أن لم يكن أما كون الرب تعالى لم يزل معطلا عن الفعل ثم فعل فليس في الشرع ولا في العقل ما يثبته بل كلاهما يدل على نقيضه)).
انتهى كلام ابن أبي العز - رحمه الله - وهو في غاية الوضوح والقوة لمن تدبره .

----------


## شرياس

> ومن الذي قال إن هناك مخلوق ليس له بداية . . . ؟!!
> يا أخي . . . محل البحث هو "تسلسل المخلوقات" لا "حدوث مخلوق معين" !!!


*يا أخ نضال انما فتحت الموضوع للتعلم لا لفرض شيء ما وبالتالي أي سؤال أطرحه هو مفيد بالنسبه لي * 
*ولي عودة ان شاء الله للتعقيب على كلام الأخ علي*

----------


## شرياس

> في الحقيقة يبدو لي أن الأخ ( شرياس ) معلوماته في هذه المسألة قليلة وأنه لم يقرأ فيها قراءة جيدة، وخلاصة الكلام في مسألة تسلسل الحوادث هذه أن الناس اختلفوا فيها على ثلاثة أقوال :
> -	الأول : لا يمكن تسلسل الحوادث لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل . وهذا قول الجهم بن صفوان وأبي الهذيل العلاف من المعتزلة .
> -	الثاني : يمكن التسلسل والدوام في المستقبل دون الماضي ، وهذا هو مذهب المتكلمين ، وهو مذهب الحافظ ابن حجر تأثرًا بالأشاعرة .-	الثالث : القول بالتسلسل في الماضي وفي المستقبل . وهو قول أئمة الحديث ، وهو ما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كثير من كتبه خصوصًا (منهاج السنة) و(درء التعارض).
> .


*يعني لايقول أن المخلوقات لها أول الا الأشاعرة هل هذا هو مرادك ؟*

طيب يا أخ علي ممكن تقول لي هل أنت تؤمن بوجود مخلوق أول ؟ واذا كنت لاتؤمن بوجود مخلوق أول فهل تؤمن بوجود مخلوق لابداية له أو بامكانية وجود هذا المخلوق ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *يعني لايقول أن المخلوقات لها أول الا الأشاعرة هل هذا هو مرادك ؟*
> طيب يا أخ علي ممكن تقول لي هل أنت تؤمن بوجود مخلوق أول ؟ واذا كنت لاتؤمن بوجود مخلوق أول فهل تؤمن بوجود مخلوق لابداية له أو بامكانية وجود هذا المخلوق ؟


الأخ الفاضل (شرياس).
هذا المذهب نسبه ابن أبي العز و غيره للأشاعرة وغيرهم من المتكلمين، لكن لم يقل به أحد من أهل الحديث والأثر.
وجوابًا على سؤالك أقول: كل مخلوق بمفرده له بداية، وكل مخلوق مسبوقٌ بمخلوقٍ آخر لا إلى أول ، وليس هناك دليل صحيح صريح في تحديد أول المخلوقات مطلقًا، والذي ورد به الشرع وعليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تبعهم بإحسان ، أن الله اتصف بالحياة أزلا وأنه من لوازم هذه الحياة الفعل ، فالله عز وجل لم يزل فاعلًا أزلًا ولا يزال أبدًا ، وهذا الفعل غير المفعولات، ولا يلزم من هذا أن يكون شيء قديم مع الله من مفعولاته أي من خلقه، إذ كيف يتقدم المخلوق على خالقه أو حتى يقارنه في الوجود ، فالخالق قطعًا سابق على جميع مخلوقاته لكن بلا فاصل من الزمن، فالعلة التامة تقتضي المعلول مباشرة بلا تراخي.
والله عز وجل قديم باقي أول بلا ابتداء وآخر بلا انتهاء ، هذا ما أعتقده وهو مذهب الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء أهل الحديث والسنة ، وإن كان عندك إيراد على هذا من نقل صحيح أو عقل صريح فهات ، بارك الله فيك !!!

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ الفاضل (شرياس).
> هذا المذهب نسبه ابن أبي العز و غيره للأشاعرة وغيرهم من المتكلمين، لكن لم يقل به أحد من أهل الحديث والأثر.
> وجوابًا على سؤالك أقول: كل مخلوق بمفرده له بداية، وكل مخلوق مسبوقٌ بمخلوقٍ آخر لا إلى أول ، وليس هناك دليل صحيح صريح في تحديد أول المخلوقات مطلقًا، والذي ورد به الشرع وعليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تبعهم بإحسان ، أن الله اتصف بالحياة أزلا وأنه من لوازم هذه الحياة الفعل ، فالله عز وجل لم يزل فاعلًا أزلًا ولا يزال أبدًا ، وهذا الفعل غير المفعولات، ولا يلزم من هذا أن يكون شيء قديم مع الله من مفعولاته أي من خلقه، إذ كيف يتقدم المخلوق على خالقه أو حتى يقارنه في الوجود ، فالخالق قطعًا سابق على جميع مخلوقاته لكن بلا فاصل من الزمن، فالعلة التامة تقتضي المعلول مباشرة بلا تراخي.
> والله عز وجل قديم باقي أول بلا ابتداء وآخر بلا انتهاء ، هذا ما أعتقده وهو مذهب الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء أهل الحديث والسنة ، وإن كان عندك إيراد على هذا من نقل صحيح أو عقل صريح فهات ، بارك الله فيك !!!


أول شيء أنا أتحفظ على اجابتك فهي لم تكن مباشرة .
فيما يتعلق بالأدلة عندنا ثلاث روايات هي كالتالي :

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

من رجح رواية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أو رواية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فهو على اعتقاد أن الله لم يكن شيء قبله فلم يسبق الله شيء ولم يكن شيء معه فلم يساوي الله في الوجود شيء ولكن من رجح رواية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قبله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فهو على اعتقاد أن الله لم يسبقه شيء لكن كان مع الله شيء في وجوده حسب اعتقاده والا لم يصر على نفي صحة رواية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وراوية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ولو كانت المسألة عنده ترجيح لفظ فقط لاتفق على معنى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ومعنى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ولكن هو أراد القول أن الله كان وكان شيء معه ولذى رجح رواية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قبله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   والسؤال لك يا أخ علي هل تؤمن أن الله تعالى   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان ولم يكن شيء معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بالمعنى أي بغض النظر عن صحة اللفظ أقصد هل مفهوم الرواية صحيح عندك ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

يبدو أن الأخ شرياس لم يقرأ قط شروح أئمة السنة رضي الله عنهم لهذا الحديث . وهذه مصيبة كبيرة ، والله المستعان !

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أول شيء أنا أتحفظ على اجابتك فهي لم تكن مباشرة .
> فيما يتعلق بالأدلة عندنا ثلاث روايات هي كالتالي :
>  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  
>  كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه 
>  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله 
> من رجح رواية  غيره  أو رواية  معه  فهو على اعتقاد أن الله لم يكن شيء قبله فلم يسبق الله شيء ولم يكن شيء معه فلم يساوي الله في الوجود شيء ولكن من رجح رواية  قبله  فهو على اعتقاد أن الله لم يسبقه شيء لكن كان مع الله شيء في وجوده حسب اعتقاده والا لم يصر على نفي صحة رواية  غيره  وراوية  معه  ولو كانت المسألة عنده ترجيح لفظ فقط لاتفق على معنى  غيره  ومعنى  معه  ولكن هو أراد القول أن الله كان وكان شيء معه ولذى رجح رواية  قبله   والسؤال لك يا أخ علي هل تؤمن أن الله تعالى   كان ولم يكن شيء معه  بالمعنى أي بغض النظر عن صحة اللفظ أقصد هل مفهوم الرواية صحيح عندك ؟


أخي الفاضل شرياس .
دعك من هذه الأسئلة التي تدل على عدم فهمك للمسألة ، وأمامك خياران حتى أستمر معك في الحديث :
- أن تعرض ما تعتقده في هذه المسألة - كما عرضت أنا ما عندي - حتى أناقشك فيه.
- أن تذكر إيراداتك على ما ذكرت أنا أنه اعتقادي في المسألة بصورة واضحة.
أما هذه الأسئلة فأراك تكررها دون أن تستوعب الجواب !!

----------


## شرياس

> أخي الفاضل شرياس .
> دعك من هذه الأسئلة التي تدل على عدم فهمك للمسألة ، وأمامك خياران حتى أستمر معك في الحديث :
> - أن تعرض ما تعتقده في هذه المسألة - كما عرضت أنا ما عندي - حتى أناقشك فيه.
> - أن تذكر إيراداتك على ما ذكرت أنا أنه اعتقادي في المسألة بصورة واضحة.
> أما هذه الأسئلة فأراك تكررها دون أن تستوعب الجواب !!


لم أجد جواب مباشر وواضح على ما طرحته من أسئله وان كنت حسب وجهة نظرك ( لم أستوعب الجواب ) فأعذرني اذا على ( قلة استيعابي ) وفي هذه الحال أحتاج الى أخ ( ذو قدرات عالية في الشرح والافهام ) حتى يمكنه ( النزول الى مستوى فهمي المتواضع ) 
*
نصيحة لك يا أخ علي وهي نصيحه عامه لكل الاخوة من وجد في مناقشة موضوع عدم فائدة له شخصيا فالأفضل عدم المناقشة*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لم أجد جواب مباشر وواضح على ما طرحته من أسئله وان كنت حسب وجهة نظرك ( لم أستوعب الجواب ) فأعذرني اذا على ( قلة استيعابي ) وفي هذه الحال أحتاج الى أخ ( ذو قدرات عالية في الشرح والافهام ) حتى يمكنه ( النزول الى مستوى فهمي المتواضع ) 
> *
> نصيحة لك يا أخ علي وهي نصيحه عامه لكل الاخوة من وجد في مناقشة موضوع عدم فائدة له شخصيا فالأفضل عدم المناقشة*



الأخ الفاضل / شرياس .
أشكرك أولًا على حسن أخلاقك ، ولين عبارتك ، وسامحني إن كان في كلامي ما لم يرق لك .
وقد نصحت فأبلغت في النصح .
وبخصوص هذه الأيام المباركة .
كل عام وأنت وجميع الأعضاء في هذا المجلس العلمي ، وجميع المسلمين في جميع البقاع بخير وعافية.
تقبل الله طاعاتكم ، وأعاد هذه الأيام المباركة على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركة .
غفر الله لي ولك ولوالدينا ولجميع المسلمين.

----------


## الحارثي أبو معاذ

موضوع للشيخ سليمان الخراشي
ومن الكتب التي جلّت حقيقة قول شيخ الإسلام ، وردت على مناوئيه ، وغيرهم ؛ كتاب الفاضلة : كاملة الكواري - وفقها الله - " قِدَم العالم وتسلسل الحوادث بين شيخ الإسلام والفلاسفة " ، وقدّم له الشيخ سفر الحوالي - وفقه الله وشفاه - . قال في مقدمته ( ص 17 - 22 ) :
( إن هذه الأمور العظيمة والأصول الكبرى إنما جلاها وفصّلها وتعمق في معقولها ومنقولها ، ونقَد وقارن وفصل بين الطوائف المختلفة فيها ، في كلياتها وجزئياتها : العالم الفرد والعلم الفذ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله- ، الذي قيضه الله لهذه الأمة .
والناس في هذه الأصول ثلاث طرق: 
الأولى: المتكلمون الذين سلموا ببعض أصول الفلسفة، وأصّلوا ذلك الأصل الأفسد في حدوث العالم، وأهملوا ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى إنهم في مؤلفاتهم عن الأقوال والفرق لا يكادون يذكرون ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصلاً. وعلى أيديهم حدثت الفتن الجسام ؛كفتنة القول بخلق القرآن ، وفتنة القول بوجوب التأويل ، وغيرها. وبقيتهم في المتأخرين الكوثري وتلامذته. 
والطائفة الثانية: الفلاسفة المثبتون لقِدم العالم، وعمدتهم هو نقض ما قرره أولئك المتكلمون ؛ إذ شغبوا على أهل الكلام قائلين: كيف تحول الأمر من الامتناع الذاتي إلى الإمكان أو الوجوب الذاتي؟ وكيف ترجح الفعل بلا مرجح؟ وغير ذلك من اللوازم ؟ فليس لهم على الحقيقة حجة إلا فساد قول أولئك ! 
والطائفة الثالثة: المنتسبون للسنة والحديث بلا خبرة في العقليات ، فكانوا فتنة للطائفتين السابقتين ، وغرضاً لسهام الفريقين، ومن تفريطهم دخلتا ، وعلى أكتافهم تسلقتا ، وهم الذين عبر عنهم شيخ الإسلام بقوله: "من انتحل مذهب السلف مع الجهل بمقالهم أو المخالفة لهم بزيادة أو نقصان.....". وبقاياهم في زماننا على ثلاثة أصناف: 
1- من أعرض عن هذه المسائل بالكلية - مع أنها لا تزال تُقرر في كثير من معاهد العلم الشرعي في أنحاء المعمورة – وتُعلل بالنهي عن الخوض في علم الكلام، وهذا حق ولكن مسألة على هذا القدر من الأهمية بلوازمها واشتهار الكلام فيها ؛ لا ينبغي الجهل بها ولا تجاهلها ، وترك أهل البدع يثلمون عرض الشيخ ، ويفرون أديمه ، ويفتنون العامة بل طلبة العلم من أهل السنة. 
2- من تجرأ فخطأ شيخ الإسلام وصرح برفض قوله ، وجعله مخالفاً لما اتفق عليه العلماء .
3- من ادعى أن هذا ليس مذهب شيخ الإسلام ! وجعل ذلك تبرئه لساحته ودفاعاً عنه ، فكابر عقول قراء الشيخ كلهم ، ولزمه تخطئة من خالف الشيخ ومن وافقه سواء، فابن القيم – عنده - مثلاً مخطئ حين وافق الشيخ على ما ليس مذهبه ، والألباني مثلاً مخطئ حين خالف الشيخ فيما ليس مذهبه. وصدق من قال : عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل. 
ولا ريب أن المسألة بتفصيلاتها ولوازمها دقيقة المنـزع ، وعرة المسلك ، بعيدة الغور ، إلا أننا نذكر خلاصة ما يجب على المسلم - لاسيما طالب العلم- معرفته في هذا الشأن ، وهو هذه الأمور: 
1- أن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء. 
2- أن الله تعالى متصف بصفات الكمال أزلاً وأبدًا ، ومنها كونه خالقاً لما يشاء متى شاء ، فعالا لما يريد ، فلم يأت عليه زمن كان مُعَطلاً عن الخلق أو الكلام ، أو غير ذلك من صفات كماله ، ونعوت جلاله. 
3- أن كل ما سوى الله تعالى مخلوق له ، مربوب ، كائن بعد أن لم يكن. 
وبعد هذا إن أمكنه أن يفهم الفرق بين النوع والآحاد ، وبين حكم الواحد وحكم المجموع ؛ فقد انكشف له أصل المسألة، وإن لم يفهمه ؛ فلا يضيره الوقوف بالساحل ، وإنما الضير في التخبط بلا هدى، وأسوأ منه الجهل المركب الذي اشترك فيه من كفروا الشيخ !! أو خطأوه ، ومن دافع عنه بنفي ما يعلم كلُ مطلع على كتبه أنه من مشهور أقواله ) . 

وقال الشيخ سفر - رعاه الله - في الهامش : ( انظر تعليق الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- في السلسلة الصحيحة ( حديث رقم 133 ) ، وقد أوردته الباحثة الفاضلة هنا ص 167. 
وللشيخ رحمه الله تعليق آخر على متن العقيدة الطحاوية ص 53 طبعة المكتب الإسلامي الثانية هذا نصه : " قلت : ذكر الشارح هنا أن العلماء اختلفوا : هل القلم أول المخلوقات، أو العرش؟ على قولين لا ثالث لهما ، وأنا وإن كان الراجح عندي الأول، كما كنت صرحت به في تعليقي عليه ..... فإني أقول الآن: سواء كان الراجح هذا أم ذاك، فالاختلاف المذكور يدل بمفهومه على أن العلماء اتفقوا على أن هناك أول مخلوق، والقائلون بحوادث لا أول لها، مخالفون لهذا الاتفاق، لأنهم يصرحون بأن ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق، وهكذا إلى ما لا أول له، كما صرح بذلك ابن تيمية في بعض كتبه، فإن قالوا: العرش أول مخلوق، كما هو ظاهر كلام الشارح، نقضوا قولهم بحوادث لا أول لها ، وإن لم يقولوا بذلك خالفوا الاتفاق ! فتأمل هذا فإنه مهم والله الموفق " اهـ. 
وبالرجوع إلى أصل كلام الشارح نجد: 
1-**إنه قال "على قولين ذكرهما الحافظ أبو العلاء..... " فجمله " لا ثالث لهما" من كلام الشيخ ناصر ! 
2- أنه لم يقل : إن العرش أول مخلوق بل قال " أصحهما أن العرش قبل القلم " . 
3- أن هذا الكلام إنما هو في الفقرة الخاصة بالإيمان باللوح والقلم ، أما في الفقرة التي تعرض فيها الشارح للموضوع نفسه أي : هل للحوادث أول ؟ فكلامه صريح في التقييد بهذا العالم المشهود لا جنس المخلوقات ، وذلك في جمل كثيرة منها: - 
*أ-**قوله : " واختلفوا في أول هذا العالم ما هو ؟ " . 
*ب- قوله عن حديث كتابة المقادير : " فأخبر *أن تقدير هذا العالم المخلوق في ستة أيام كان قبل خلقه السموات بخمسين ألف سنة " . 
*ج- قوله عن حديث عمران بن حصين : " وقد أجابهم النبي *عن بدء هذا العالم المشهود لا عن جنس المخلوقات". 
وأوضح من هذا كله وأهم : أن الشارح إنما نقل كلامه عن شيخ الإسلام من منهاج السنة 1/360- 362 ، والشيخ أجل من أن يتناقض بل صرح بأن المراد هو هذا العالم لا جنس الخلق. 
وإنما أوردنا هذا لأن شبهة أهل البدع في تكفير شيخ الإسلام أو تضليله هي دعوى مخالفة الإجماع ، وربما اعتضدوا بكلام الشيخ الألباني –رحمه الله- كما فعل السقاف. 
ويبدو لي أن الشيخ الألباني لم يقرأ كلام شيخ الإسلام ، فهو يحيل عموماً إلى كتبه عموماً ، وأجزم أنه لو قرأه مع ما أوتي من التجرد ودقة الفهم لأقره وأيده ، لا سيما شرحه حديث عمران بن حصين. وعلى أي حال ؛ فالشيخ الألباني نقل ص 41 من الكتاب نفسه قول الشارح "...... أنه تعالى لم يزل متكلماً إذا شاء ومتى شاء وكيف شاء ..... وأن نوع الكلام قديم وإن لم يكن الصوت المعين قديماً وهذا المأثور عن أئمة السنة والحديث" ، وقد أقر الشيخ هذا القول ، وهو حق ، وهذا بعينه قول شيخ الإسلام عن صفة الخلق ، فنوع المخلوقات قديم قدم نوع الكلام ، وإن لم يكن شيء من المخلوقات المعينة قديماً ، ومخلوقاته هي أثر كلماته ، قال تعالى: "إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون " ، وقال : " ألا له الخلق والأمر" ، فمن سلم بمذهب أهل السنة في الكلام فليُسلم بكلامهم في الخلق ، كما ذكره شيخ الإسلام مؤيداً كلامه بأقوال أئمة السنة فيه ؛كالإمام أحمد والبخاري وابن المبارك والدارمي ومن قبلهم من الصحابة والتابعين. 
ومما يجلي ذلك : أن شيخ الإسلام قد نص على أن اشتباه النوع بالعين وقع لكثير من الناس في الخلق كما وقع في الكلام ، انظر : مجموع الفتاوى 12/184- 191 و 154- 157 وكذلك منهاج السنة 1/195 وغيرها. والشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله- لم يقع له الاشتباه في الكلام ، بل نقل قول الشارح كما ذكرنا عارفاً بمضمونه مقراً له ، لكن وقع له الاشتباه في الخلق ؛ كما رأيت ، فلعل الشيخ زهيراً الشاويش الذي أعد الكتاب وقدم له يستدرك هذا ) . انتهى كلام الشيخ سفر .

================
قلت : وأفضل من بيّن قول شيخ الإسلام وأوضحه : الأستاذ خالد السنوسي في رده على البوطي ، والدكتور عبدالله الغصن في رسالته " دعاوى المناوئين لشيخ الإسلام " . وهو موجود على هذا الرابط 
http://saaid.net/monawein/taimiah/9.htm
. والله الموفق .

----------


## نضال مشهود

سلام الله عليكم أخي الكريم شرياس ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
أهنئك وجميع الإخوة بالعيد السعيد . . . عسى الله أن يتقبل منا أعمالنا ويكفر عنا سيئاتنا .

وبعد ، فقصدا لأن نفهم المسألة بشكل أكثر ترتيبا ، تعالى أخي الكريم معنا لنتناول نقاط الأمر مسألةً مسألةً حتى نصل إلى بيت القصيد على بَيِّنَة .
ولنبدأ من :

1- المسألة الأولى : إن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس لوجوده ابتداء ، فليس هناك وقت من الأوقات إلا والله تبارك وتعالى موجود قبل ذلك الوقت لا إلى أول . يعنى أن الله تعالى موجود دائما قبل كل شيء ، ولا أظن أن بيننا في هذه المسالة أدنى خلاف ؛

2- المسألة الثانية : إن الله تعالى حي قيوم . ومن معنى كونه حيا قيوما ، أنه تبارك وتعالى فعال دائما لما يريده من الأفعال من غير أن يعتريه موت ولا نوم ولا سهو في وقت من الأوقات . بل كل يوم هو في شأن . فإن كنت توافقني في هذه المسألة ، فحَسَنٌ . وإن لا ، فأبْدِ ما تراه صحيحا مع الدليل ؛

3- المسألة الثالثة : إن الله تبارك وتعالى قادر على كل شيء ، وبِيَده ملكوت كل شيء . فهو الخلاق العليم الذي إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له "كن" فيكون  . وقدرة الله على الخلق هي قدرة دائمة أزلية أبدية . فما من وقت يُقَدَّر إلا والله في ذلك الوقت وقبله وبعده موصوف بالقدرة على أن يخلق ما يشاء كما يشاء . فإن كنت أخي الكريم توافقنا أيضا على هذه النقطة فالحمد لله على التوفيق . وإن كنت تخالفنا فيها ، فبين ما تراه صحيحا قبل أن نأتي إلى "المسألة الرابعة" .

أكتفى أولا بهذه الثلاث . وإن كان في كلامي السابق ما لم يتضح لك ، فأعلمني حتى أبينِّ مرادي بشكل أوضح . والله الموفّق لكل خير .

----------


## شرياس

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير وأسأل الله تعالى أن يعيد العيد علينا وعلى المسلمين بالخير والبركات .
سوف أضع ان شاءالله أجوبة افتراضية مباشرة على ما طرحت من أسئلة حتى تتضح الأمور أكثر وأكثر .*

----------


## شرياس

السؤال الأول :
هل تؤمن بوجود مخلوق لابداية له ؟ 
الجواب احدى أمرين 
نعم أؤمن      أو   لا لاأؤمن 

السؤال الثاني :

هل تعتقد بامكانية وجود مخلوق ليس له بداية ؟
الجواب احدى أمرين 
نعم أعتقد    أو  لا لا أعتقد 

السؤال الثالث :

ماذا تعتقد في رواية   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ورواية   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
الجواب احدى ثلاثة أمور 
1 - أعتقد بصحتها لفظا ومعنى 
2 - أعتقد بعدم صحتها لفظا وأعتقد بصحتها معنى
3 - لا أعتقد بصحتها لا لفظ ولا معنى 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
أرجوا اختيار احدى الاجابات لمن أراد الاجابة

----------


## ابن الرومية

في جائزة؟؟ابتسامة

----------


## نضال مشهود

الأخ شرياس ، المطلوب منك إجابة أسئلتي السابقة . . لا إنشاء أسئلة جديدة .

وحتى لا يقلق ، فهذه أجوبة لأسئلتك :

1 - لا .
2 - لا .
3 - اللفظان صحيحا المعنى مرجوحا الرواية .

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ شرياس ، المطلوب منك إجابة أسئلتي السابقة . . لا إنشاء أسئلة جديدة .
> 
> وحتى لا يقلق ، فهذه أجوبة لأسئلتك :
> 
> 1 - لا .
> 2 - لا .
> 3 - اللفظان صحيحا المعنى مرجوحا الرواية .


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


ما معنى هذه العلامات . . . ؟؟

----------


## شرياس

> ما معنى هذه العلامات . . . ؟؟


*اذا كنت تعتقد بصحة معنى رواية  غيره  ورواية  معه  فعلام الخلاف بيني وبينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *اذا كنت تعتقد بصحة معنى رواية  غيره  ورواية  معه  فعلام الخلاف بيني وبينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


على المنفي في الحديث .
هل المنفي كل ما سوى الله مطلقا بما فيه العرش والقلم - وهو الذي رفضه منطوق الحديث - ؟
أم أن المنفي فيه هو ما دل عليه سياق الحديث من العالم المشهود الذي هو السموات والأرض ؟!

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الأخ شرياس ، وفقني الله وإياه للصواب. 
من المهم إدراك الفرق بين "الخلْق" كمصدر دال على فعل الخالق ، و "الخلْق" بمعنى المخلوق ، أي ما وُجد بفعل الخالق ، قال الفيروزآبادي في القاموس ("والخَليقةُ" الطَّبيعةُ والناسُ "كالخَلْقِ") في المعنى الأخير ، و قال الفيروزآبادي في المعنى الأول ("الخَلْقُ": التَّقْديرُ) ومن الأول قوله تعالى (ما أشهدتهم خلْق السماوات والأرض ولا خلْق أنفسهم) الآية ، ومن الثاني قوله تعالى (هذا خلْق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه)فعلى المعنى الأول الخلق أزلي قديم ، وهذا هو المتعلق بدلالةالجنس.
وعلى المعنى الثاني ، أي الخلق المعيّن الذي هو آحاد المخلوقات ، فلا تشارك الله عز وجل في قِدَمه.
والخلاصة : نحن ندعو للتفريق بين عملية الخلق وما ينتج عن عملية الخلق من أفراد الموجودات ، فالأول قديم ، و الثاني حادث كائن بعد عدم. وهو واضح جلي إن شاء الله. 
فسؤالك : هل يوجد مخلوق قديم كقدم الله ؟ الجواب عليه بعد معرفة مرادك بالضبط. إن كنت تريد "المخلوق" الذي مثاله هذه السماء و الكواكب و المجرات والعوالم وغيرها مما هو معيّن وإن غاب عن الحس ، فليست بقديمة قطعاً ولا أظنك تخالف فيه ، ولكن انتبه إلى قيد "المخلوقات المعينة وإن غابت عن حسِّنا" ، لأنه يشمل كل المعينات. وإن كان المراد فعل الخالق الذي بواسطته وجدت مخلوقات عالمنا وغيره من المخلوقات عموما ، أي الخلق التابع للمشيئة والإرادة ، فهو قديم بقدم الله تعالى.

----------


## ابن الرومية

و هذا الفرق يتنزل على قول أهل السنة قاطبة  و من تبعهم من جمهور الأصوليين و أئمة المذاهب و أهل الحديث و المتكلمين و الصوفية من أن الخلق غير المخلوق كما حكاه عنهم اجماعا البخاري و البغوي و االكلاباذي و غيرهم...خلافا لما ذهبت اليه عامة الجهمية و المعتزلة و الأشاعرة من ان الخلق هو نفس المخلوق و هذا التفريق مبني ايضا على التفريق بين الحادث و المخلوق

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ شرياس ، وفقني الله وإياه للصواب. 
> من المهم إدراك الفرق بين "الخلْق" كمصدر دال على فعل الخالق ، و "الخلْق" بمعنى المخلوق ، أي ما وُجد بفعل الخالق ، قال الفيروزآبادي في القاموس ("والخَليقةُ" الطَّبيعةُ والناسُ "كالخَلْقِ") في المعنى الأخير ، و قال الفيروزآبادي في المعنى الأول ("الخَلْقُ": التَّقْديرُ) ومن الأول قوله تعالى (ما أشهدتهم خلْق السماوات والأرض ولا خلْق أنفسهم) الآية ، ومن الثاني قوله تعالى (هذا خلْق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه)فعلى المعنى الأول الخلق أزلي قديم ، وهذا هو المتعلق بدلالةالجنس.
> وعلى المعنى الثاني ، أي الخلق المعيّن الذي هو آحاد المخلوقات ، فلا تشارك الله عز وجل في قِدَمه.
> والخلاصة : نحن ندعو للتفريق بين عملية الخلق وما ينتج عن عملية الخلق من أفراد الموجودات ، فالأول قديم ، و الثاني حادث كائن بعد عدم. وهو واضح جلي إن شاء الله. 
> فسؤالك : هل يوجد مخلوق قديم كقدم الله ؟ الجواب عليه بعد معرفة مرادك بالضبط. إن كنت تريد "المخلوق" الذي مثاله هذه السماء و الكواكب و المجرات والعوالم وغيرها مما هو معيّن وإن غاب عن الحس ، فليست بقديمة قطعاً ولا أظنك تخالف فيه ، ولكن انتبه إلى قيد "المخلوقات المعينة وإن غابت عن حسِّنا" ، لأنه يشمل كل المعينات. وإن كان المراد فعل الخالق الذي بواسطته وجدت مخلوقات عالمنا وغيره من المخلوقات عموما ، أي الخلق التابع للمشيئة والإرادة ، فهو قديم بقدم الله تعالى.


بل كلاهما يتعلق بدلالة (الجنس) و (العين) .
فجنس الخلق قديم بقدم الخالق ، وآحاده حادث .
وكذلك المخلوق : جنسه قديم تابع لقدم الخلق ، وآحاده حادث 
(إذا أثبتنا أن من يخلق أكمل ممن لا يخلق) .

فقوله تعالى : (ما أشهدتهم خلْق السماوات والأرض ولا خلْق أنفسهم) ،
الخلق فيه خلق معين - لا خلق جنس . وهو حادث قطعا ، لأن الله قبل أن يخلق السموات لا يخلقها . وهذا واضح .

وقوله تعالى : (هذا خلْق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه) ،
المخلوق فيه معين أيضا ، وهو حادث . لكن قد أريدت بهذا الكلام الإشارةُ إلى جنسه .

بل يجدر التنبية إلى التفريق بين (أصل الصفة) وبين (وقوعها) .
فالأول هنا هو : القدرة على الخلق ،
وكذلك : جنس إرادة التخليق و جنس وقوع التخليق ،
وأما الثاني ، فهو : "إرادة معيَّنة لتخليق معيَّن" و "عين وقوع فعل تخليق معيَّن" .

فقدم جنس المخلوق تابعة لقدم جنس التخليق ، لا لوقوع تخليق معين . والله أكبر تكبيرا !

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

إضافة موفقة ، سبحان الله !

----------


## شرياس

> على المنفي في الحديث .
> هل المنفي كل ما سوى الله مطلقا بما فيه العرش والقلم - وهو الذي رفضه منطوق الحديث - ؟
> أم أن المنفي فيه هو ما دل عليه سياق الحديث من العالم المشهود الذي هو السموات والأرض ؟!


*اذا أنت تعتبر النفي مقيد ليس بمطلق !!! فأنت تفهم الرواية فهم مخالف حتى لم رجح صحة رواية  قبله  
النفي نفي مطلق وليس بمقيد .*

----------


## شرياس

*من صفات الله تعالى أنه يخلق ومن أسمائه الخالق جل وعلا ولا جدال على أن صفات الله تعالى أزليه وليس هذا موضوعنا انما الموضوع عن  ( تسلسل الحوادث ) وعن وجود مخلوق أول في الوجود .*

----------


## شرياس

ما صحة هذا الحديث (( عن جابر ررر أنه سأل رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مما خلق الكون فأجاب رسول الله من نور نبيك يا جابر ))
وهل حقا خلق رسول الله من نور ؟ وكيف نرد على من يقول هذا ؟ وما حكمه في الاسلام مرتد كافر أم ماذا ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا 

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وبعد :-
هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب لاأصل له , مع مخالفته لكتاب الله تعالى وما ثبت في السنة , وقائله لايكفر ولكن هو من البدع الخطيرة لانها من الغلو الذي يفضي الى الاشراك .

أما مخالفته لكتاب الله تعالى فقد قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وهذا نص قرآني صريح بأن الله تعالى خلق كل شيء حي من الماء لا من نور محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .

أما مخالفته لما ثبت في السنة , فقد روى البخاري والبيهقي من حديث عمران بن حصين أن أناسا من أهل اليمن أتوا الى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقالوا جئناك يارسول الله لنتفقه في الدين فأنبئنا عن أول هذا الأمر ما كان ؟ قال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره , وكان عرشه على الماء , وكتب في الذكر كل شيء ثم خلق السموات والأرض  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  .

وهذا نص صريح في أن أول ما خلق الله تعالى العرش والماء , فقد كان سؤال أهل اليمن عن بدء العالم .
فقوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  اثبات الأوليه لله تعالى أي أنه تعالى هو الأول فليس قبله شيء , ثم ذكر أن الله تعالى خلق العرش والماء قبل كل شيء بعدهما .

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في شرح البخاري ما نصه : 
قال الطيبي " هو فصل مستقل لأن القديم من لم يسبقه شيء , ولم يعارضه في الأولية , لكن أشار بقوله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وكان عرشه على الماء  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الى أن الماء والعرش كانا مبدأ هذا العالم لكونهما خلقا قبل خلق السموات والأرض ولم يكن تحت العرش اذ ذاك الا الماء "  ا هـ

وفي تفسير عبدالرزاق عن قتادة في قوله تعالى   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وكان عرشه على الماء   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   [سورة هود / 7] ما نصه : " هذا بدء خلقه قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض "

وأخرج ابن جرير عن مجاهد ررر في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وكان عرشه على الماء  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [ سورة هود/ 7] قال : " قبل أن يخلق شيئا "

هذا و بعض الجهله ينسب هذا الحديث الى مصنف  عبدالرزاق وليس هو فيه , وقال الحافظ السيوطي في الحاوي : " ليس له - أي حديث جابر - اسناد يعتمد عليه " ا هـ
أما خلق رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فكان كخلق سائر البشر قال تعالى   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قل انما أنا بشر مثلكم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  .[/B]
*
فضيلة الشيخ حامد بن عبدالله العلي 
13 / 12 / 2006* 
http://www.h-alali.net/f_open.php?id...a-0010dc91cf69

----------


## بحر القلزم

أخي الحبيب شرياس :
يجب أن نفرق بين كلام العلماء في المسائل ابتداء ، وكلامهم عند الجدل والمناظرة
أما الأول فليسعك ما وسع صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإنهم أعمق الأمة علما ، وأقلها تكلفا ، ولا تجعل قلبك كالسفنجة تقبل ما يرد عليها من الشبهات ، وحينئذ يسلم لك دينك ويطمئن قلبك .
وأما الثاني فلا يكون إلا عند الحاجة إليه ، ويكون -فقط - ممن آتاه الله رسوخاً في العلم وبصيرة في الدين . وأوضح دليل على هذا أن تتأمل كتب اهل العلم ؛ لتجد أن من يقرر مثل هذه المسائل إنما هم قلة ، ولم يوردوها تكثراً ، أو تشبعاً ، وإنما أوردوها -فقط - في مواجهة اهل البدع .
زادك الله إيمانا ويقينا

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *اذا أنت تعتبر النفي مقيد ليس بمطلق !!! فأنت تفهم الرواية فهم مخالف حتى لم رجح صحة رواية  قبله  
> النفي نفي مطلق وليس بمقيد .*


كيف نطلق فيه القول وقد قيده نص الحديث وسبب وروده ؟!
الحديث الذي رجحت لفظه يقول : (كان الله ولا شيء غيره وكان عرشه على الماء) .
أين ذكر ابتداء خلق العرش والماء في هذا يا أخي ...... ؟!؟!
وكذلك اللفظ الذي رجحة الأئمة الكبار : (كان الله ولا شيء قبله وكان عرشه على الماء)
ليس في هذا ذكر لابتداء خلق العرش والماء .
وواضح أن في كلا اللفظين ليس فيه نفي ولو تلميحا لوجود مخلوقات قبل العرش والماء .

[/quote]من صفات الله تعالى أنه يخلق ومن أسمائه الخالق جل وعلا ولا جدال على أن صفات الله تعالى أزليه وليس هذا موضوعنا انما الموضوع عن ( تسلسل الحوادث ) وعن وجود مخلوق أول في الوجود .[/quote]
إن تقصد بأزلية الصفات أزلية أصلها وجنسها ، فهذا مسلم .
وأما إن تقصد بها أزلية كل فعل معين وخلق معين وكلام معين فلا وألف لا !
جل جلاله تعالى أن يتعطل عن القيومية بعد أن كان قيوما سبحانه .

----------


## شرياس

> كيف نطلق فيه القول وقد قيده نص الحديث وسبب وروده ؟!الحديث الذي رجحت لفظه يقول : (كان الله ولا شيء غيره وكان عرشه على الماء) .
> أين ذكر ابتداء خلق العرش والماء في هذا يا أخي ...... ؟!؟!
> وكذلك اللفظ الذي رجحة الأئمة الكبار : (كان الله ولا شيء قبله وكان عرشه على الماء)
> ليس في هذا ذكر لابتداء خلق العرش والماء .
> وواضح أن في كلا اللفظين ليس فيه نفي ولو تلميحا لوجود مخلوقات قبل العرش والماء .


*
قلت لك يا أخ نضال أن مشكلتك أنك تساوي بين كان الأولى وكان الثانية مع العلم أن كان في حق الله تعالى تعني الأزلية مثل قوله تعالى  وكان الله سميعا عليما  فكان هنا تفيد الأزلية فربنا تعالى كان سميعا عليما بلا بداية وأما كان في حق المخلوقات فلا تعني الأزلية مثل قوله تعالى  وكان الانسان أكثر شيء جدلا  فالانسان كان أكثر شيء جدلا ببداية .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *
> قلت لك يا أخ نضال أن مشكلتك أنك تساوي بين كان الأولى وكان الثانية مع العلم أن كان في حق الله تعالى تعني الأزلية مثل قوله تعالى  وكان الله سميعا عليما  فكان هنا تفيد الأزلية فربنا تعالى كان سميعا عليما بلا بداية وأما كان في حق المخلوقات فلا تعني الأزلية مثل قوله تعالى  وكان الانسان أكثر شيء جدلا  فالانسان كان أكثر شيء جدلا ببداية .*


لا أدري ما وجه اعتراضك هذا .
أولا : عممت القول أن كان في حق الله تعالى تعنى الأزلية . فماذا تقول في قوله تعالى : (وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا) ؟ هل كان الله في الأزل - على مقتضى قاعدتك هذه - يبصر أعمالنا مع كوننا لم نُخلق بعد ؟!
ثانيا : هب أن الأمر كما قلت ، فأين في الحديث التعرض لذكر خلق العرش والماء ؟ وأين فيه نفى كل مخلوق مطلقا قبلهما ؟ ثم أين فيه أن العرش والماء يدخلان في قوله : (شيء غيره) ؟!

----------


## شرياس

> لا أدري ما وجه اعتراضك هذا .
> أولا : عممت القول أن كان في حق الله تعالى تعنى الأزلية . فماذا تقول في قوله تعالى : (وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا) ؟ هل كان الله في الأزل - على مقتضى قاعدتك هذه - يبصر أعمالنا مع كوننا لم نُخلق بعد ؟!
> ثانيا : هب أن الأمر كما قلت ، فأين في الحديث التعرض لذكر خلق العرش والماء ؟ وأين فيه نفى كل مخلوق مطلقا قبلهما ؟ ثم أين فيه أن العرش والماء يدخلان في قوله : (شيء غيره) ؟!


في قوله تعالى   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  اثبات لصفة البصر وأنه جلّ وعلا بصير ولا نفهم من الآية أن هذه الصفة محصورة فما نعمل فالله تعالى كان بصيرا بما نعمل وبكل شيء فالله تعالى لايخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا يخفى على الله خافيه وعلماء الأصول يقولون أن اللفظ قد يأتي لفظ عام يراد به الخاص وقد يأتي خاص أريد به العام .
لو سلمت أن الأمر كما قلت لزمك أن تسلم بأن العرش والماء خلقا وأنهما أول الخلق .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> في قوله تعالى   وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا  اثبات لصفة البصر وأنه جلّ وعلا بصير ولا نفهم من الآية أن هذه الصفة محصورة فما نعمل فالله تعالى كان بصيرا بما نعمل وبكل شيء فالله تعالى لايخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا يخفى على الله خافيه وعلماء الأصول يقولون أن اللفظ قد يأتي لفظ عام يراد به الخاص وقد يأتي خاص أريد به العام .


ومعاذ الله عن أن أفهم أن بصره تعالى محصور فيما نعمل !
يا أخي ، لاحظ النقطة التى قصدتها . . . الإبصار لا يطلق إلا لما هو من جنس الرؤية والشهود ،
فلا يبصر إلا ما هو حاصل . وأما ما لم يوجد بعد ، فهذا إنما "يعلم" لا "يبصر" ولا "يرى" .
لأن رؤية المعدوم محال . فمن المحال أن يبصر المبصر بأعمالنا في حال عدمنا قبل أن نُوجد .



> لو سلمت أن الأمر كما قلت لزمك أن تسلم بأن العرش والماء خلقا وأنهما أول الخلق .


لا نسلم إلا ما كان علما .
وأما ما كان خلاف العلم ، فليس يسوغ التسليم به لقائله أبدا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> سلام الله عليكم أخي الكريم شرياس ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
> أهنئك وجميع الإخوة بالعيد السعيد . . . عسى الله أن يتقبل منا أعمالنا ويكفر عنا سيئاتنا .
> 
> وبعد ، فقصدا لأن نفهم المسألة بشكل أكثر ترتيبا ، تعالى أخي الكريم معنا لنتناول نقاط الأمر مسألةً مسألةً حتى نصل إلى بيت القصيد على بَيِّنَة .
> ولنبدأ من :
> 
> 1- المسألة الأولى : إن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس لوجوده ابتداء ، فليس هناك وقت من الأوقات إلا والله تبارك وتعالى موجود قبل ذلك الوقت لا إلى أول . يعنى أن الله تعالى موجود دائما قبل كل شيء ، ولا أظن أن بيننا في هذه المسالة أدنى خلاف ؛
> 
> 2- المسألة الثانية : إن الله تعالى حي قيوم . ومن معنى كونه حيا قيوما ، أنه تبارك وتعالى فعال دائما لما يريده من الأفعال من غير أن يعتريه موت ولا نوم ولا سهو في وقت من الأوقات . بل كل يوم هو في شأن . فإن كنت توافقني في هذه المسألة ، فحَسَنٌ . وإن لا ، فأبْدِ ما تراه صحيحا مع الدليل ؛
> ...


للرفع . فالحيدة عن الجواب ضرب من الانقطاع .

----------


## المقدادي

بارك الله فيك أخي نضال مشهود فقد أجدت و أفدت

----------


## نضال مشهود

وفيكم شيخنا المقدادي . . . والحمد لله أولا وآخرا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل نضال مشهود كل ما كتبته في هذا الموضوع جيد ما شاء الله وأوافقك عليه إلا في جزئية واحدة في المشاركة رقم (69) فقد قلت :



> بل كلاهما يتعلق بدلالة (الجنس) و (العين) .
> فجنس الخلق قديم بقدم الخالق ، وآحاده حادث .
> وكذلك المخلوق : جنسه قديم تابع لقدم الخلق ، وآحاده حادث


هذا خطأ يا أخي الفاضل المخلوقات ليست قديمة لا جنسًا ولا آحادًا ، فتعريف القديم هو: ما لا يسبقه شيء .
ونحن إذا نظرنا إلى المخلوقات نجد أن آحادها ليست قديمة لأن كل مخلوق مسبوق بمخلوق غيره ومسبوق بالخالق .
وجنسها أيضًا ليس قديمًا ، لماذا ؟
الجواب / لأن جنس المخلوقات مسبوق بخالقه ، ولا يصح أن نقول أنه مسبوق بالعدم كما هو في المشاركة رقم (67) من الشيخ عبد الشهري ، فمعنى أن جنس المخلوقات مسبوق بالعدم – أقصد العدم المطلق – هذا يعني أن الله كان بلا خلق .
لكن الصواب في هذه المسألة أن الله لم يزل خالقًا أي لم يزل متصفًا بالخلق وهذا يلزم منه أنه لم يزل هناك خلق مع الله ، لكن الله عز وجل سابق على جميع الخلق ومتقدم عليه تقدم العلة على المعلول.
لذلك لا يصح أن نقول أن جنس المخلوقات قديم ، لكن نقول ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق لا إلى أول ولا يلزم من هذا القول بقدم المخلوقات لا جنسًا ولا آحاد ًا . والله أعلم .
.

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ الفاضل نضال مشهود كل ما كتبته في هذا الموضوع جيد ما شاء الله وأوافقك عليه إلا في جزئية واحدة في المشاركة رقم (69) .


*الرجل لايفرق بين كان الأزلية وكان الغير أزليه فهل توافقه ؟*

----------


## شرياس

* الشرح  :

هذه الترجمة أراد بها المؤلف - رحمه الله - اثبات صفة الاستواء على العرش , واثبات العرش , وأنه مخلوق عظيم وصف بالعظمة , ووصف بالكرم , وهو سقف المخلوقات , وهو أعظمها وأوسعها وأعلاها و أرفعها , وهو أول المخلوقات , والله - تعالى - مستو عليه استواء يليق بجلال عظمته .

كانت هذه هي الفقرة الأولى من شرح العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي لكتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري باب  وكان عرشه على الماء* 

http://www.sh-rajhi.com/rajhi/?actio...e=Twh00052.Htm

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> * الشرح  :
> هذه الترجمة أراد بها المؤلف - رحمه الله - اثبات صفة الاستواء على العرش , واثبات العرش , وأنه مخلوق عظيم وصف بالعظمة , ووصف بالكرم , وهو سقف المخلوقات , وهو أعظمها وأوسعها وأعلاها و أرفعها , وهو أول المخلوقات , والله - تعالى - مستو عليه استواء يليق بجلال عظمته .
> كانت هذه هي الفقرة الأولى من شرح العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي لكتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري باب  وكان عرشه على الماء* 
> http://www.sh-rajhi.com/rajhi/?actio...e=Twh00052.Htm


أخي الفاضل كلام الشيخ - حفظه الله - واضح في أنه يريد أنه أول المخلوقات في هذا العالم المشاهد وهو الذي وقع عليه السؤال في حديث الباب الذي يشرحه الشيخ.
فالذي نقلته عن الشيخ كلام مطلق قيده بعد ذلك في الشرح بقوله :



> قوله: ( اقبلوا البشرى يا بني تميم....) إلخ. فيه أن بني تميم استعجلوا، فأراد -صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يبشرهم بالخير، فاستعجلوا، فكأنهم أرادوا شيئا من الدنيا؛ فلذلك غضب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما جاء أهل اليمن قال: اقبلوا البشرى بعد إذ لم يقبلها بنو تميم فقالوا: قبلنا، جئناك لنتفقه في الدين؛ ولنسألك عن أول هذا الأمر ما كان...: _أي: يسألوه عن أول هذا الأمر المشاهد من المخلوقات كالسماوات،_ فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله  وفي رواية: (كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه) وفي لفظ:  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره . 
> 
> وفيه إثبات وجود الله، وأن الله -سبحانه- هو الأول وليس قبله شيء. كما قال تعالى:  هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ


 فلو أن الشيخ - حفظه الله - يرى أن العرش أول مخلوق مطلقًا لما قال هذا الكلام في الشرح ولبين أن العرش أول المخلوقات مطلقًا وأنه مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث.

وأرى أنك قد سألت وأجابك الناس بما يعرفون وجاء الدور عليك أيها الفاضل :
- هل تقول بوجود مخلوق أول معين سابق على جميع المخلوقات؟
فإن كان الجواب / لا .
لزم أن تقول بتسلسل المخلوقات لا إلى أول .
وإن كان الجواب / نعم .
فأقول لك : قبل هذا المخلوق الأول ماذا كان ؟
لابد وأن يكون جوابك : العدم .
فيكون السؤال : قبل هذا المخلوق هل كان الله متصفًا بصفة الخلق ؟
إن كان الجواب : لا .
تكون قد عطلت الصفات .
وإن كان : نعم .
فالسؤال : هل هناك خالق بلا خلق ؟
فإن قلت : أن الله خالق قبل المخلوقات بمعنى أنه قادر على الخلق .
فالجواب / أن صفة الخلق أكمل من صفة القدرة على الخلق ، والله مستحق لك كمال ، والله وصف نفسه بالخلق وبالقدرة معًا فالله لم يزل خالقًا ولم يزل قادرًا على الخلق .
وأيضًا فرق بين القدرة على الصفة والصفة ذاتها ، فالله قادر على الظلم ، لكنه حرم الظلم على نفسه ، فالقدرة على الظلم لا يلزم منها الوصف بالظلم فتدبر !!

والسؤال الواضح الذي أريد منك الجواب عنه بلا حيدة هو: إذا كنت تقول بمخلوق هوأول المخلوقات ، فكيف تجمع بين قولك هذا وبين إثبات صفة الخلق لله أزلاً ، أو كيف تجمع بين هذا وبين إثبات الصفات الفعلية لله أزلا ؟

----------


## شرياس

> أخي الفاضل كلام الشيخ - حفظه الله - واضح في أنه يريد أنه أول المخلوقات في هذا العالم المشاهد وهو الذي وقع عليه السؤال في حديث الباب الذي يشرحه الشيخ.
> فالذي نقلته عن الشيخ كلام مطلق قيده بعد ذلك في الشرح بقوله :
> فلو أن الشيخ - حفظه الله - يرى أن العرش أول مخلوق مطلقًا لما قال هذا الكلام في الشرح ولبين أن العرش أول المخلوقات مطلقًا وأنه مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث.


*كلام الشيخ واضح فهو قال بالنص ( وهو أول المخلوقات ) ولم يذكر أي قيد أما ماقاله الشيخ عن السؤال فهو وصف من الشيخ لسؤالهم وليس تعليق من الشيخ على الاجابة وأنت تعلم أخي بارك الله فيك أن الاجابة قد تأتي أحيانا أعم من السؤال لكي تعم الفائدة ومثال ذلك ما رواه النسائي والترمذي من حديث وابصة بن معبد حيث جاء يسأل عن البر فجاءت الاجابة عن البر وعن الاثم فكانت الاجابة أعم من السؤال .*

----------


## شرياس

> وأرى أنك قد سألت وأجابك الناس بما يعرفون وجاء الدور عليك أيها الفاضل :


يا أخي الكريم سبق أن سألتك في المشاركة رقم 52 ولم ترد عليه بل قلت في المشاركة رقم 54 


> دعك من هذه الأسئلة التي تدل على عدم فهمك للمسألة


ثم قمت بوضح ثلاث أسئلة مع وضع اجابات افتراضية عليها فلم تجيب فقط الأخ نضال مشهود هو من أجاب فكيف تريد مني الآن أن أجيبك !!!!!!!!! 

على كل حال سوف أجيبك ان شاءالله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

> - هل تقول بوجود مخلوق أول معين سابق على جميع المخلوقات؟
> 
> فأقول لك : قبل هذا المخلوق الأول ماذا كان ؟
> 
> فيكون السؤال : قبل هذا المخلوق هل كان الله متصفًا بصفة الخلق ؟
> 
> فالسؤال : هل هناك خالق بلا خلق ؟


*نعم أعتقد بوجود مخلوق أول معين سابق على المخلوقات 
نعم سيق هذا المخلوق العدم 
نعم كان الله متصف بصفة الخلق 
ليس هناك خالق بلا خلق*

----------


## شرياس

> فالجواب / أن صفة الخلق أكمل من صفة القدرة على الخلق ، والله مستحق للكمال ، والله وصف نفسه بالخلق وبالقدرة معًا فالله لم يزل خالقًا ولم يزل قادرًا على الخلق .
> وأيضًا فرق بين القدرة على الصفة والصفة ذاتها ، فالله قادر على الظلم ، لكنه حرم الظلم على نفسه ، فالقدرة على الظلم لا يلزم منها الوصف بالظلم فتدبر !!
> والسؤال الواضح الذي أريد منك الجواب عنه بلا حيدة هو: إذا كنت تقول بمخلوق هوأول المخلوقات ، فكيف تجمع بين قولك هذا وبين إثبات صفة الخلق لله أزلاً ، أو كيف تجمع بين هذا وبين إثبات الصفات الفعلية لله أزلا ؟


الآن يا أخ علي صرت أنا من يحيد !!!!!! وماذا عن أسئلتي التي لم تجب عنها   :Smile: 
*
حتى لا اتهم بالحيدة سوف أجيبك ان شاءالله تعالى* 
*
لكن قبل أن أجيبك أود أن أعرف هل تعتقد أن صفة القدرة وصفة الخلق كلاهما صفات فعلية أو أن كلاهما صفات ذاتية أم أن احداهما فعلية والأخرى ذاتية واذا كانت الاجابة هي الأخيرة فأيهما الفعلية وأيهما الذاتية*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> الآن يا أخ علي صرت أنا من يحيد !!!!!! وماذا عن أسئلتي التي لم تجب عنها


يا أخي الفاضل بعيدًا عن التهم ما هو سؤالك الذي حدت أنا عن الجواب عنه فيما سبق؟!
أعده علي وسوف يأتيك الجواب واضحًا كالشمس بإذن الله .




> *
> حتى لا اتهم بالحيدة سوف أجيبك ان شاءالله تعالى* 
> *
> لكن قبل أن أجيبك أود أن أعرف هل تعتقد أن صفة القدرة وصفة الخلق كلاهما صفات فعلية أو أن كلاهما صفات ذاتية أم أن احداهما فعلية والأخرى ذاتية واذا كانت الاجابة هي الأخيرة فأيهما الفعلية وأيهما الذاتية*


أخي الفاضل .
صفة القدرة صفة ذاتية أزلية ، أما صفة الخلق فمثل بقية الصفات الفعلية جنسها قديم وآحادها حادثة .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ثم قمت بوضح ثلاث أسئلة مع وضع اجابات افتراضية عليها فلم تجيب فقط الأخ نضال مشهود هو من أجاب فكيف تريد مني الآن أن أجيبك !!!!!!!!!


أخي الفاضل / أجابك الأخ نضال أو أجبتك أنا الأمر سهل ونحن لسنا في مناظرة ، وحتى لو كنا في مناظرة فليس انقطاع أحد الطرفين يحيل الحق إلى باطل ولا الباطل إلى حق ، ومقصودنا في أول الأمر وآخره إنما هو الاستفادة وفهم الأمر على الوجه الصحيح .



> *نعم أعتقد بوجود مخلوق أول معين سابق على المخلوقات 
> نعم سبق هذا المخلوق العدم 
> نعم كان الله متصف بصفة الخلق 
> ليس هناك خالق بلا خلق*


أرى أن هذا الكلام متناقض فمعنى أن هناك مخلوق أول معين مسبوق بالعدم أنه لم يكن في الأزل مخلوقات ألبتة وأن الله كان موجودًا ولا يوجد مخلوقات.
ثم تقرر أن الله كان متصفًا بصفة الخلق ، السؤال كيف يتصف الله بصفة الخلق وهو لم يخلق بعد ؟!!
وأنت تقر في كلامك بأنه ليس هناك خالق بلا خلق إجابتك متناقضة !!.

----------


## شرياس

> أخي الفاضل / أجابك الأخ نضال أو أجبتك أنا الأمر سهل ونحن لسنا في مناظرة ، وحتى لو كنا في مناظرة فليس انقطاع أحد الطرفين يحيل الحق إلى باطل ولا الباطل إلى حق ، ومقصودنا في أول الأمر وآخره إنما هو الاستفادة وفهم الأمر على الوجه الصحيح .


*صدقت نحن لسنا في مناظرة فأنا مقلد ولست بمجتهد وقد أوضحت منذ بداية الموضوع أن الهدف هو الاستفاده وفهم الأمر على الوجه الصحيح كما ذكرتم لكن تكرر ذكر ( الحيدة ) في مشاركة الأخ نضال وفي مشاركتك مع ان هذه الكلمة تستخدم عادة في المناظرات عند مراوغة أحد الخصوم !!!! على كل حال ليس هذا هو المهم فالمهم معرفة الحق والصواب في المسألة .*

----------


## شرياس

> أرى أن هذا الكلام متناقض فمعنى أن هناك مخلوق أول معين مسبوق بالعدم أنه لم يكن في الأزل مخلوقات ألبتة وأن الله كان موجودًا ولا يوجد مخلوقات.


الآن بدأت الصورة تتضح أكثر ولو تجيبني على هذا السؤال أكون لك شاكرا .
هل تعتقد بامكانية وجود مخلوق لا أول له ؟ وهل تعتقد أن الله تعالى كان ( وكان شيء معه ) ؟  أم تعتقد أن الله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كان ولم يكن شيء معه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل (شرياس) حياك الله وبارك فيك .
السؤال الأول سبقت الإجابة عليه عدة مرات في كلامي وفي كلام الأخ نضال وغيرنا .
يا أخي لا يوجد مخلوق بعينه ليس له أول كل مخلوق له أول بل هناك ما هو غير مخلوق وله أول وهو صفات الله الفعلية آحاد هذه الصفات غير مخلوقة ولكنها حادثة إي وجدت بعد أن لم تكن أحدثها الله في نفسه سبحانه وتعالى .
المهم لا أريد أن أعكر عليك إجابة سؤالك :
لا يوجد مخلوق بعينه ألبتة إلا وله أول .
أما السؤال الثاني : ففيه تفصيل حتى يفهم إن قصدت هلى كان معه شيء من العالم المشاهد ، فأقول لك كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه من هذا العالم المشاهد ألبتة ، كان الله ولم يكن عرش ولا ماء ولا سماء ولا أرض ولا طير ولا حيوان ولا شيء من هذا العالم المشاهد ، وهو غني عن هذه المخلوقات لو شاء خلقها ولو شاء لم يخلق منها شيئًا وخلق غيرها.
لكن هل يصح أن يقال كان الله في الأزل ولا مخلوق الجواب : لا .
لم يزل الله خالقًا أي لم يزل هناك مخلوقات لله عز وجل وهذا من كمال صفاته سبحانه.
قد يتوهم متوهم أنه يلزم من ذلك القول بقدم جنس المخلوقات والجواب : أنه لا يلزم ، لماذا ؟
الجواب : لأن جنس المخلوقات يعني ( جميع المخلوقات ) مسبوقة بخالقها والخالق سبحانه وتعالى متقدم عليها لكن بلا فاصل من الزمن.
فليس هناك وقت لم يكن الله خالقًا بمعنى أنه لم يكن هناك وقت قط وليس هناك الله خلق .
فهذا العالم المشاهد قبله قلق والذي قبله قبله خلق لا إلى أول وهذا معنى أن الله أول بلا ابتداء وأنه أول ليس قبله شيء .
أما جميع المخلوقات جنسها وآحادها فمسبوقة بخالقها فهي مخلوقة وحادثة، لماذا مخلوقة ؟
لخلق الله لها.
ولماذا حادثة ؟
لأنها مسبوقة بخالقها والقديم يجب أن لا يسبقه شيء ، لذلك فالله عز وجل هو القديم بلا شريك في ذلك سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ الفاضل (شرياس) حياك الله وبارك فيك .
> السؤال الأول سبقت الإجابة عليه عدة مرات في كلامي وفي كلام الأخ نضال وغيرنا .
> يا أخي لا يوجد مخلوق بعينه ليس له أول كل مخلوق له أول بل هناك ما هو غير مخلوق وله أول وهو صفات الله الفعلية آحاد هذه الصفات غير مخلوقة ولكنها حادثة إي وجدت بعد أن لم تكن أحدثها الله في نفسه سبحانه وتعالى .
> المهم لا أريد أن أعكر عليك إجابة سؤالك :
> لا يوجد مخلوق بعينه ألبتة إلا وله أول .


*كنت سألتك عن امكانية وجوده ولم أسأل عن وجوده من عدمه ولكن لا بأس سوف أعتبر اجابتك هذه هي اقرار منك بعدم امكانية وجود مخلوق لا أول له وليس فقط الاقرار بعدم وجوده*

----------


## شرياس

> أما السؤال الثاني : ففيه تفصيل حتى يفهم إن قصدت هل كان معه شيء من العالم المشاهد ، فأقول لك كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه من هذا العالم المشاهد ألبتة ، كان الله ولم يكن عرش ولا ماء ولا سماء ولا أرض ولا طير ولا حيوان ولا شيء من هذا العالم المشاهد ، وهو غني عن هذه المخلوقات لو شاء خلقها ولو شاء لم يخلق منها شيئًا وخلق غيرها.
> لكن هل يصح أن يقال كان الله في الأزل ولا مخلوق الجواب : لا .لم يزل الله خالقًا أي لم يزل هناك مخلوقات لله عز وجل وهذا من كمال صفاته سبحانه.


*اذا أنت تعتقد أن الله كان في الأزل وكان شيء معه اليس كذلك ؟*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نعم أقول أن الله لم يزل خالقًا ، وهذا يستلزم وجود مخلوقين، ولا يوجد ما يمنع من ذلك من نقل صحيح أو عقل صريح، بل النقل والعقل يدلان على ذلك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ولا تنس أخي الفاضل أنني نقلت لك من البداية تعريف الأزل بأنه كما قال الكفوي في (الكليات) (ص80) هو: اسم لما يضيق القلب عن تقدير بدايته .

فوجود مخلوقات في الأزل لا يلزم منه القول بقدم المخلوقات لا جنسًا ولا عينًا ، لأننا مهما نتصور من مخلوقات فالله سبحانه وتعالى سابق على ذلك ومتقدم عليه تقدم الخالق على المخلوق.

----------


## شرياس

> نعم أقول أن الله لم يزل خالقًا ، وهذا يستلزم وجود مخلوقين،


*هذا اقرار منك بأنك فعلا تعتقد أن الله تعالى كان في الأزل ( وكان شيء معه ) فأنت تجيب هنا على سؤالي الأخير*

----------


## شرياس

> ولا تنس أخي الفاضل أنني نقلت لك من البداية تعريف الأزل بأنه كما قال الكفوي في (الكليات) (ص80) هو: اسم لما يضيق القلب عن تقدير بدايته .
> 
> فوجود مخلوقات في الأزل لا يلزم منه القول بقدم المخلوقات لا جنسًا ولا عينًا ، لأننا مهما نتصور من مخلوقات فالله سبحانه وتعالى سابق على ذلك ومتقدم عليه تقدم الخالق على المخلوق.


*هل تريد أن تقول أن صفة الأزلية نسبيه وأن أزلية الله تعالى غير عن ما تعتقده من ( أزلية المخلوقات ) على كل حال أنا أعتقد أن الأزل هو ما لا بداية له .*

----------


## شرياس

> لأن جنس المخلوقات يعني ( جميع المخلوقات ) مسبوقة بخالقها والخالق سبحانه وتعالى متقدم عليها لكن بلا فاصل من الزمن.
> فليس هناك وقت لم يكن الله خالقًا بمعنى أنه لم يكن هناك وقت قط وليس هناك لله خلق .
> .


*هذا موطن الاشكال لديك يا أخ علي فأنت تريد الجمع بين اعتقاد أن الله تعالى متقدم على خلقه وبين اعتقاد أن المخلوقات لا أول لها ولهذا قلت ( بلا فاصل من الزمن ) وهذا تناقض صريح وواضح وسببه أنك تعتقد أن عدم وجود مخلوقات يعني نفي صفة الخلق عن الله تعالى وهذا غير صحيح لأسباب سوف أذكرها ان شاءالله تعالى .*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *هذا موطن الاشكال لديك يا أخ علي فأنت تريد الجمع بين اعتقاد أن الله تعالى متقدم على خلقه وبين اعتقاد أن المخلوقات لا أول لها ولهذا قلت ( بلا فاصل من الزمن ) وهذا تناقض صريح وواضح وسببه أنك تعتقد أن عدم وجود مخلوقات يعني نفي صفة الخلق عن الله تعالى وهذا غير صحيح لأسباب سوف أذكرها ان شاءالله تعالى .*


أخي الفاضل / بارك الله فيك .
قبل أن تذكر لي أسباب التناقض بين لي أولا أين موضع التناقض في كلامي .
كلامي باختصار : 
أن الله لم يزل خالقًا والخلق ممكن له في كل وقت ولا يوجد ما يمنعه من الخلق أزلا في الماض وأبدًا في المستقبل.
والخلق صفة كمال ينبغي أن نثبتها لله أزلا ، قال الله تعالى : { أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق } (النحل /17).
وعليه فالله خالق أزلا وهو خالق بخلق ومعنى هذا أنه لم يزل يخلق في الأزل ، وليس هناك ما يمنع من هذا.
وهذا يوجب القول بتسلسل المخلوقات لا إلى أول .
فما هو التناقض في كلامي بينه لي بارك الله فيك ؟!!!!

----------


## شرياس

> فما هو التناقض في كلامي بينه لي بارك الله فيك ؟!!!!


*بينت لك هذا التناقض ولكن لايمنع هذا من اعادة التبيان* 
*أنت تعتقد أن الله تعالى وحده القديم الأزلي أي الذي لاأول له ولا بداية له وأن المخلوقات ليست أزلية لأنها حادثة وهذا حق لكنك تعتقد في ذات الوقت أنه لايوجد وقت لم يكن فيه مخلوقات وأنه لايوجد فاصل من الزمن بين تقدم الله تعالى على جنس المخلوقات فأنت تقول أن جنس المخلوقات مسبوقه بخالقها دون فاصل من الزمن  !!!!!!!! 

ولعل الأخوة الكرام من الأعضاء يتفقون معي فيما ذكرت .
*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أنت تعتقد أن الله تعالى وحده القديم الأزلي أي الذي لاأول له ولا بداية له 
> وأن المخلوقات ليست أزلية لأنها حادثة وهذا حق .


فهمك عني للشق الأول صحيح وهو : ((أن الله تعالى وحده القديم الأزلي أي الذي لاأول له ولا بداية له)).
وأما الشق الثاني : ((وأن المخلوقات ليست أزلية لأنها حادثة)) .
إن قصدت أنها ليست أزلية بمعنى أنها ليست قديمة فأنا أوافقك على هذا الفهم وأنا أقول بهذا .
وأما إن أردت أنها ليست أزلية بمعنى أن لها مخلوقًا أول معروفًا بعينه وأن الله خلق هذا المخلوق بعد أن كان معطلا عن الخلق، أو أنه يتصور مخلوق لم يخلق الله عز وجل قبله شيئًا فلا.

----------


## شرياس

> فهمك عني للشق الأول صحيح وهو : ((أن الله تعالى وحده القديم الأزلي أي الذي لاأول له ولا بداية له)).
> وأما الشق الثاني : ((وأن المخلوقات ليست أزلية لأنها حادثة)) .
> إن قصدت أنها ليست أزلية بمعنى أنها ليست قديمة فأنا أوافقك على هذا الفهم وأنا أقول بهذا .
> وأما إن أردت أنها ليست أزلية بمعنى أن لها مخلوقًا أول معروفًا بعينه وأن الله خلق هذا المخلوق بعد أن كان معطلا عن الخلق، أو أنه يتصور مخلوق لم يخلق الله عز وجل قبله شيئًا فلا.


*هذا هو التناقض فأنت تعتقد أن جميع المخلوقات حادثة أي لها بداية ثم تنفي وجود مخلوق أول بحجة أن الله لم يزل هو الخالق يعني باختصار أنت تعتقد بوجود شيء غير الله تعالى في الأزل ولهذا قلت يا أخ علي أن جنس المخلوقات حادثه و أن الله تعالى متقدم على جنس المخلوقات بلا فاصل من الزمن وهنا يظهر أيضا التناقض فكيف تكون جنس المخلوقات مسبوقة بخالقها مع عدم وجود فاصل من الزمن  !!!!!!!** ؟*

----------


## شرياس

> *الأجناس إنما تكتسب قدمها وأزلها  من تعلقها بأزلية الخالق وقدمه في مشيئته و قدرته وأفعاله ، ومالا يكتسِب أزليته إلا بواسطة الاعتماد على غيره فهو دون ما يَعتمِدُ عليه...التابع دون المتبوع ، والمعتمِد دون المُعتَمدُ عليه ، فالأجناس لا تستقل بنفسها في صفتي الأزلية والقدم ، وإنما تكتسبها من المستقل بنفسه ، الباري عز وجل ، فلو لم يوجد الله لما كان للأجناس وجود ، فضلاً عن أزلٍ لها وقِدَم ، هو "القيوم" لا قوام لشيء إلا به.*


*هذه مشاركة للأخ عبدالله الشهري ولا حظ يا أخونا الفاضل علي أحمد عبدالباقي أن الأخ عبدالله لم يقع في التناقض الذي وقعت فيه وبالرغم من ذلك فهو مخطىء قطعا فيما قال فصفة الأزلية هي لله وحده لايشاركه فيها أحد لا استقلالا ولا تبعا .*

----------


## شرياس

> بل كلاهما يتعلق بدلالة (الجنس) و (العين) .
> فجنس الخلق قديم بقدم الخالق ، وآحاده حادث .
> وكذلك المخلوق : جنسه قديم تابع لقدم الخلق ، وآحاده حادث


*أنظر يا أخ علي الى مشاركة أخونا نضال فهو يقرر أن جنس المخلوقات قديم بزعمه وهذا قطعا باطل لكن الفرق بين الأخوين عبدالله الشهري ونضال مشهود وبينك يا أخ علي هو عدم وجود التناقض في أقوالهما كما هو الحال عندك* 

*لا أدري لماذا لايشارك باقي الأخوة الأفاضل فنحن لسنا في مناظرة فالموضوع عام لمن أراد أن يفيد بعلم أو يستفيد بتعلم .*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الفاضل (شرياس) إن اتهامك لي بالتناقض هو عين ما اتهم به شيخ الإسلام من مخالفيه ، ونسبوه إلى أنه يلزم من قوله بتسلسل المخلوقات لا إلى أول القول بقدم العالم، وهذا ليس بلازم .
وأنا أقول لك وأنت تقول بوجود مخلوق أول، ماذا كان قبل هذا المخلوق ؟
وهل الله عز وجل كان متصفًا بالخلق قبل أن يخلق هذا المخلوق ؟
إن كان جوابك نعم ، فالسؤال : كيف يوصف بالخلق قبل أن يخلق ؟!!!

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي شرياس صاحب الموضوع، جميع الإخوة المشاركين
سلام الله عليكم جميعا
وأسأل صاحب الموضوع في أول مشاركة لي فيه
إنك تعتقد بأن الله كان ولم يكن معه أي مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
وتعتقد أنه خلق في وقت ما أول مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
والسؤال: أين خلقه؟
إن قلت: خلقه في ذاته فقد نطقت بعقيدة أهل الحلول والاتحاد. نسأل الله العافية.
وإن قلت: خلقه في غيره.
فالسؤال: هل هذا الغير مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
إن قلت: غير مخلوق. فقد أثبت مع الله .... آخر. 
وإن قلت: مخلوق. فقد أثبت وجود مخلوق قبل أول مخلوق، وهو معنى حوادث لا أول لها.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخانا الفاضل / ابا عبيدة عيد بن فهمي .
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه المشاركة النافعة ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أخانا الفاضل / ابا عبيدة عيد بن فهمي.


إيه ده بقى ، جبت كنيتي القديمة قوي دي منين يا شيخ علي، دانا بقالي سنين مسمعتهاش من حد ، ولا انت عشان مشرف بتعمل تحري عن جميع المشتركين ، استرنا يا رب (ابتسامة)

----------


## شرياس

> أخي شرياس صاحب الموضوع، جميع الإخوة المشاركين
> سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> وأسأل صاحب الموضوع في أول مشاركة لي فيه
> إنك تعتقد بأن الله كان ولم يكن معه أي مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> وتعتقد أنه خلق في وقت ما أول مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> والسؤال: أين خلقه؟
> إن قلت: خلقه في ذاته فقد نطقت بعقيدة أهل الحلول والاتحاد. نسأل الله العافية.
> وإن قلت: خلقه في غيره.
> فالسؤال: هل هذا الغير مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
يسرني مشاركتك أخي الفاضل عيد فهمي ومشاركة جميع الاخوة .
نعم يا أخ عيد أعتقد أن الله تعالى كان ولم يكن هناك أي مخلوق معه وأن هناك مخلوق أول ولكن هل أنت تعتقد بخلاف ما أنا أعتقده أريد جواب مباشر ؟*
*
فيما يتعلق بباقي الأسئلة فكنت سوف أجيب عنها من قبل من خلال الأسباب التي وعدت بذكرها لبيان خطأ الأخ علي وذكرت ذلك في المشاركة رقم 102 لولا أن الأخ علي طلب مني تبيان وجه التناقض وذلك في المشاركة 103 وان شاءالله تعالى سوف أوضح ذلك بعد أن أتأكد ان كنت تعتقد بنفس عقيدة الأخ علي في هذه المسألة .*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> إيه ده بقى ، جبت كنيتي القديمة قوي دي منين يا شيخ علي، دانا بقالي سنين مسمعتهاش من حد ، ولا انت عشان مشرف بتعمل تحري عن جميع المشتركين ، استرنا يا رب (ابتسامة)



(إبتسامة )
لا يا شيخ عيد نتحرى عن الذين نحبهم فقط.

----------


## عيد فهمي

أعتقد صراحة:
أنه سبحانه ما زال خالقا إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الخلق أزلا، كما سيبقى خالقا أبدا، ولا أقول أن أول ما خلقه الله مطلقا كذا
كما أنه ما زال متكلما إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الكلام أزلا، كما سيبقى متكلما أبدا، ولا أقول إن أول ما تكلم به مطلقا كذا
وأعتقد أن:
اعتقادي وجود حوادث لا أول لها لا يتعارض مع أنه أول ليس قبله شيء.
كما أن وجود حوادث لا آخر لها لا يتعارض مع أنه آخر ليس بعده شيء.
أظن هذا أوضح ما يكون.

----------


## عيد فهمي

أحبك الله يا شيخ علي
والله إني أحبكم جميعا في الله

----------


## شرياس

> أعتقد صراحة:
> أنه سبحانه ما زال خالقا إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الخلق أزلا، كما سيبقى خالقا أبدا، ولا أقول أن أول ما خلقه الله مطلقا كذا
> كما أنه ما زال متكلما إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الكلام أزلا، كما سيبقى متكلما أبدا، ولا أقول إن أول ما تكلم به مطلقا كذا
> وأعتقد أن:
> اعتقادي وجود حوادث لا أول لها لا يتعارض مع أنه أول ليس قبله شيء.
> كما أن وجود حوادث لا آخر لها لا يتعارض مع أنه آخر ليس بعده شيء.
> أظن هذا أوضح ما يكون.


*هو أوضح ما يكون الا قليلا 
وهذا القليل يا أخي الكريم هو عدم توضيح معتقدك في أن الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء معه فأنت وضحت أن اعتقادك بوجود حوادث لا أول لها لايتعارض مع أنه سبحانه أول ليس قبله شيء فماذا عن أول ليس معه شيء ؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هو أوضح ما يكون الا قليلا


دعنا قبل الإجابة نحرر موطن الخلاف، بتحديد نقطة الاتفاق.
فهل تتفق معي فيما ذكرته من معتقد باستثناء (القليل) الذي لم أذكره أم لا؟
فإن كانت الإجابة: نعم، أنتقل للإجابة عن سؤالك في هذا (القليل)
وإن كانت الإجابة: لا، فلا معنى للانتقال لنقطة أخرى ونحن لم نحسم الأولى.
أليس كذلك؟

----------


## شرياس

> أعتقد صراحة:
> أنه سبحانه ما زال خالقا إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الخلق أزلا، كما سيبقى خالقا أبدا، ولا أقول أن أول ما خلقه الله مطلقا كذا
> كما أنه ما زال متكلما إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الكلام أزلا، كما سيبقى متكلما أبدا، ولا أقول إن أول ما تكلم به مطلقا كذا
> وأعتقد أن:
> اعتقادي وجود حوادث لا أول لها لا يتعارض مع أنه أول ليس قبله شيء.
> كما أن وجود حوادث لا آخر لها لا يتعارض مع أنه آخر ليس بعده شيء.





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيد فهمي
> فهل تتفق معي فيما ذكرته من معتقد باستثناء ( القليل ) الذي لم أذكره أم لا ؟


*يا أخ عيد ذكرت فيما ذكرت مسائل ليست محل نقاش في موضوعنا هذا فأنت تحدثت عن أن الله تعالى لم يزل متكلما وأنه هو الآخر فليس بعده شيء وأن هذا لايتعارض مع تسلسل الأحداث في المستقبل وليس هذا موضوعنا لذا لن اناقش فيها ولكن أوضح لك عقيدتي فيما يتعلق في المسألة محل الخلاف في هذا الموضوع فلابد أن نحدد حدود الموضوع ثم نحدد موضع الاشكال فيه .

ما أعتقده في هذه المسألة باختصار هو أن الله تعالى الخالق وصفة الخلق أزليه وأعتقد أن الله تعالى كان ولم يكن قبله شيء ولم يكن معه شيء وأن هناك مخلوق أول وأن القول بتسلسل الأحداث في الماضي يتعارض مع الاعتقاد بأن الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء معه   فهل تعتقد أنت أن الله تعالى كان وكان معه شيء ؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أعتقد صراحة:
> أنه سبحانه ما زال خالقا إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الخلق أزلا، كما سيبقى خالقا أبدا، ولا أقول أن أول ما خلقه الله مطلقا كذا
> كما أنه ما زال متكلما إذا شاء، لم يكن معطلا عن الكلام أزلا، كما سيبقى متكلما أبدا، ولا أقول إن أول ما تكلم به مطلقا كذا
> وأعتقد أن:
> اعتقادي وجود حوادث لا أول لها لا يتعارض مع أنه أول ليس قبله شيء.
> كما أن وجود حوادث لا آخر لها لا يتعارض مع أنه آخر ليس بعده شيء.
> أظن هذا أوضح ما يكون.


أنا أسألك عما لونته أنا الآن باللون الأحمر هل تتفق فيه معي أم لا؟
فبحسب جوابك ننتقل إلى قضية (معه) أو لا ننتقل.

----------


## شرياس

> أنا أسألك عما لونته أنا الآن باللون الأحمر هل تتفق فيه معي أم لا؟
> فبحسب جوابك ننتقل إلى قضية (معه) أو لا ننتقل.


*أتفق معك أن الله تعالى متصف بصفة الخلق في الأزل ولا أعطل هذه الصفة عن الله تعالى لافي الماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل كما أعتقد أن وجود تسلسل لأحداث لا أول لها في الماضي لايتعارض مع كون الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء قبله الا أنه يتعارض مع كون الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء معه وقد ذكرت هذا الأمر في بداية الموضوع .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أتفق معك أن الله تعالى متصف بصفة الخلق في الأزل ولا أعطل هذه الصفة عن الله تعالى لافي الماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل كما أعتقد أن وجود تسلسل لأحداث لا أول لها في الماضي لا يتعارض مع كون الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء قبله


أحسنت أخي الفاضل.
وهذا القدر كافٍ لاعتقاده في هذه المسألة.
ومن اعتقده فقد آمن بمحكم التنزيل، وتبرأ من تضليل أهل التعطيل ، وتحريف أهل التأويل.
وما دمنا اتفقنا على ذلك، فأنتقل إلى القضية الثانية، وهي كلمة (كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه)
فأقول:
احتمال كونها رويت بالمعنى غير بعيد.
أما ادّعاء مخالفتها للعقيدة السلفية غير سديد.
لعدة أمور:
الأول: أن في ذلك اتهام لأئمة الحديث الذين رووها في كتبهم -وعلى رأسهم إمام الدنيا وجبل الحفظ وزين السلفية وغيظ الجهمية الإمام البخاري- بأنهم لم يكونوا يعرفون ما يخالف العقيدة من الألفاظ مما يوافقها فيطرحون الأول ويثبتون الثاني، في الوقت الذي يستنكرون دقائق الألفاظ مما يخفى على كبار الحفاظ في المسائل الفقهية، أو أسماء الرواة، وأين هذا من ذاك؟
وهل ضبط فروع الأحكام أهم من ضبط أصول الإيمان؟
أم أن استقامة اللسان أولى من استقامة عقد الجنان؟
فلا نوافق من قال هذا كائنا من كان.
----
الثاني: لفظ (غيره) عند البخاري قد اتفق على روايته جمع من الثقات عن الأعمش عن جامع، منهم: حفص بن غياث ومحمد بن عبيد الطنافسي وأبو عبيدة بن معن، وأبو إسحاق الفزاري، ورواه أبو معاوية بلفظ قريب: "كان الله قبل كل شيء"
وجاء من رواية ابن عيينة عن جامع بنفس اللفظ وهي متابعة قوية للأعمش
فنسبة الوهم إلى كل هؤلاء ليس مقبولا، ولو فتحنا هذا الباب لرددنا كثيرا من ألفاظ الأحاديث لمجرد الظن بأنها رويت بالمعنى
---
الثالث: على قول من يقول هي مروية بالمعنى فهو اعتراف منه بأن هذا اللفظ وذاك عند أئمة الحديث بمعنى واحد، فادّعاء من ادّعى اختلافهما في المعنى محجوج بصنيع هؤلاء الأئمة وفعلهم مقدم على قوله
----
الرابع: قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: ((وإذا ثبت في هذا الحديث لفظ القبل فقد ثبت أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله واللفظان الآخران لم يثبت واحد منهما أبداً، وكان أكثر أهل الحديث إنما يروونه بلفظ القبل " كان الله ولا شيء قبله " مثل الحميدي والبغوى وابن الأثير وغيرهم)) لا يقبل لأن العبرة في الترجيح إنما تكون بعدد مَن رووه عن الأعمش لا بعدد مَن أخرجوه في كتبهم.
وقد أخرج البخاري اللفظين وهو أمّة وحده عند الترجيح.
----
وأخيرا فقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وجوها في كلامه على هذا الحديث، أعجبني منها الوجه السابع حيث يقول:
((الوجه السابع أن يقال: لا يجوز أن يجزم بالمعنى الذي أراده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بدليل يدل على مراده، فلو قدر أن لفظه يحتمل هذا المعنى وهذا المعنى لم يجز الجزم بأحدهما إلا بدليل، فيكون إذا كان الراجح هو أحدهما فمَن جزم بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد ذلك المعنى الآخر فهو مخطئ ))
----
والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## شرياس

> فأنتقل إلى القضية الثانية، وهي كلمة (كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه)
> [/COLOR][/CENTER]


*نقل طيب وجزاك الله خير على ما ذكرت يا أخ عيد لكن لم يكن هذا مطلبي منك فأنا طلبت منك أن تصرح بما تعتقده أنت أكرر بما تعتقده أنت لا عن مسأله ترجيح الرواية على الأخرى وها أنا أكرر عليك السؤال وقد أجبتك على أسئلتك أريد منك جواب مباشر على السؤال الآتي :

هل تعتقد أن الله تعالى كان وكان شيء معه ؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *
> هل تعتقد أن الله تعالى كان وكان شيء معه ؟*


هذا السؤال غير صحيح
وقد وضحت لك المسألة بكل حيادية.
أما قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله -الذي هو قول جماهير أهل السنة- فدعني أوضحه لك من باب المدارسة والتعاون على البر والتقوى وليس من باب الجدال والحجاج.
فرقٌ بين لفظ الحديث الذي نتكلم عنه وهو:
((كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه))
وبين قولك
((كان الله وكان شيء معه))
وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين قريبا من قولك في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها.
فقال رحمه الله:
إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) ان هذا ممتنعا.
وقوله صحيح، لكن الموازنة نفسها غير صحيحة.
لأن قول القائل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) فهو نفي للمستقبل حتى يحصل المستقبل ويكون قبله. فقد نفى المستقبل حتى يوجد المستقبل، وهذا ممتنع فعلا.
لكن الموازنة الصحيحة، أن تجعل ماضيا قبل ماض ، كما جعلت هناك مستقبلا بعد مستقبل.
فيكون القولان هما:
في المستقبل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن.
وفي الماضي: ((مَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أَعْطَيْتُكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن أيضا.
فمن استطاع أن يدرك ذلك فهو زيادة في العلم يتبعها زيادة في الإيمان.
ومن لم يستطع فيكفيه من الاعتقاد ما اتفقنا عليه مسبقا.
وأما من يأتي إلى جزء من الحديث ويفرده ليستدل على معنى معين -وهو في الحقيقة يدفع معنى آخر غير صحيح تصوره في ذهنه من وجود قديم مع الله-فهذا غير مقبول؛ لأنه لم يرد «كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه» مجردًا، وإنما ورد على السياق المذكور في الحديث، ولا يظن ظانّ أن معناه الإخبار بتعطيل الرب سبحانه وتعالى دائما عن الفعل حتى خلق السماوات والأرض، فإن قوله بعد ذلك: «وكان عرشه على الماء» ينفي هذا الظن.
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## سالم عدود

السلام عليكم
معذرة من الافاضل على التطفل لكن من باب التعلم اقول ان هذا الموضوع (والله اعلم ) ناشئ عن المبالغة في الثقة بكل مايدافع عنه شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله وكنت اتمنى لو نه نزه قلمه عن مثل هذه المواضيع التي اقل ما فيها من الضرر التكلم على الله بمجرد الاقيسة العقلية واني لاعجب من نسبة هذا القول للسلف و اهل الحديث فاين كلامهم حول هذه المسالة و لا يتهمني احد بعدم الفهم او ....... فالحق ابلج و اسعد الناس من وقف حيث انتهى به علمه 
الاخ شرياس طرح مسائل و لم يجب عنها بشكل موضوعي بل و للاسف اتهم بانه لم يستوعب المسالة و الذي يبدو ان القول بتسلسل حوادث  لا اول لها طنطنة لا فائدة فيها  والقائل بها يلزمه لوازم باطلة لا يمكنه التخلص منها  ومن قرا الموضوع من اوله بين شرياس و الاخوة بتمعن تبين له هذا 
سؤال:1
من من السلف قال بهذا القول ؟
سؤال:2
 كل مخلوق مسبوق بعدم  فهل في حال عدمه يكون  الله عز وجل لا يتصف بصفة الخلق ؟ الجواب عن هذا هو الجواب عن الاشكال المتوهم على القول بان الله جل في علاه كان و لم يكن معه  شيء ثم خلق الخلق
سؤال:3
اذا قلنا ان شيخ الاسلام مخطئ فهل هذا ينقص من قدره ؟ او يخرجه من السنة ؟ 
اعتذر مرة اخرى من الافاضل

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

> فرقٌ بين لفظ الحديث الذي نتكلم عنه وهو:
> ((كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه))
> وبين قولك
> ((كان الله وكان شيء معه))
> وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين قريبا من قولك في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها.
> فقال رحمه الله:
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) ان هذا ممتنعا.
> وقوله صحيح، لكن الموازنة نفسها غير صحيحة.
> ...


تقرير جيد
أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الجليل أبا عبيدة عيد بن فهمي الحسيني، ولا حرمنا الله من علمكم

----------


## شرياس

> هذا السؤال غير صحيح


*حتى لو غيرت الصيغة وقلت هل تعتقد بصحة معنى رواية  كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه   فانك لن تجيبني بشكل صريح وهذا حقك لاننا لسنا في مناظرة وأشكرك على مشاركتك واثرائك للموضوع*

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم
> معذرة من الافاضل على التطفل لكن من باب التعلم اقول ان هذا الموضوع (والله اعلم ) ناشئ عن المبالغة في الثقة بكل مايدافع عنه شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله وكنت اتمنى لو نه نزه قلمه عن مثل هذه المواضيع التي اقل ما فيها من الضرر التكلم على الله بمجرد الاقيسة العقلية واني لاعجب من نسبة هذا القول للسلف و اهل الحديث فاين كلامهم حول هذه المسالة و لا يتهمني احد بعدم الفهم او ....... فالحق ابلج و اسعد الناس من وقف حيث انتهى به علمه 
> الاخ شرياس طرح مسائل و لم يجب عنها بشكل موضوعي بل و للاسف اتهم بانه لم يستوعب المسالة و الذي يبدو ان القول بتسلسل حوادث  لا اول لها طنطنة لا فائدة فيها  والقائل بها يلزمه لوازم باطلة لا يمكنه التخلص منها  ومن قرا الموضوع من اوله بين شرياس و الاخوة بتمعن تبين له هذا 
> سؤال:1
> من من السلف قال بهذا القول ؟
> سؤال:2
> كل مخلوق مسبوق بعدم  فهل في حال عدمه يكون  الله عز وجل لا يتصف بصفة الخلق ؟ الجواب عن هذا هو الجواب عن الاشكال المتوهم على القول بان الله جل في علاه كان و لم يكن معه  شيء ثم خلق الخلق
> سؤال:3
> اذا قلنا ان شيخ الاسلام مخطئ فهل هذا ينقص من قدره ؟ او يخرجه من السنة ؟ 
> اعتذر مرة اخرى من الافاضل


*لايوجد أي تطفل أخي الكريم فالموضوع عام وليس مناظرة وتسعدنا مشاركتك*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> حتى لو غيرت الصيغة وقلت هل تعتقد بصحة معنى رواية  كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه   فانك لن تجيبني بشكل صريح وهذا حقك لاننا لسنا في مناظرة وأشكرك على مشاركتك واثرائك للموضوع


يا أخي الكريم 
وفقك الله
بل أجبتك بشكل صريح، لكن ملتزما في الوقت نفسه بعدم التقول على الله بغير علم.
وانظر إلى إجابتي مرة أخرى بنظرك الثاقب ستصل إلى جوابي إن شاء الله:
لقد قلتُ:
وقد وضحت لك المسألة بكل حيادية.
أما قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله -الذي هو قول جماهير أهل السنة- فدعني أوضحه لك من باب المدارسة والتعاون على البر والتقوى وليس من باب الجدال والحجاج.
فرقٌ بين لفظ الحديث الذي نتكلم عنه وهو:
((كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه))
وبين قولك
((كان الله وكان شيء معه))
وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين قريبا من قولك في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها.
فقال رحمه الله:
فإنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
ولكنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممتنعا.
وقوله صحيح، لكن الموازنة نفسها غير صحيحة.
لأن قول القائل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) فهو نفي للمستقبل حتى يحصل المستقبل ويكون قبله. فقد نفى المستقبل حتى يوجد المستقبل، وهذا ممتنع فعلا.
لكن الموازنة الصحيحة، أن تجعل ماضيا قبل ماض ، كما جعلت هناك مستقبلا بعد مستقبل.
فيكون القولان هما:
في المستقبل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن.
وفي الماضي: ((مَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أَعْطَيْتُكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن أيضا.
فمن استطاع أن يدرك ذلك فهو زيادة في العلم يتبعها زيادة في الإيمان.
ومن لم يستطع فيكفيه من الاعتقاد ما اتفقنا عليه مسبقا.
وأما من يأتي إلى جزء من الحديث ويفرده ليستدل على معنى معين -وهو في الحقيقة يدفع معنى آخر غير صحيح تصوره في ذهنه من وجود قديم مع الله-فهذا غير مقبول؛ لأنه لم يرد «كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه» مجردًا، وإنما ورد على السياق المذكور في الحديث، ولا يظن ظانّ أن معناه الإخبار بتعطيل الرب سبحانه وتعالى دائما عن الفعل حتى خلق السماوات والأرض، فإن قوله بعد ذلك: «وكان عرشه على الماء» ينفي هذا الظن.
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ الفاضل نضال مشهود كل ما كتبته في هذا الموضوع جيد ما شاء الله وأوافقك عليه إلا في جزئية واحدة في المشاركة رقم (69) فقد قلت :
> ----------------------------------
> بل كلاهما يتعلق بدلالة (الجنس) و (العين) .
> فجنس الخلق قديم بقدم الخالق ، وآحاده حادث .
> وكذلك المخلوق : جنسه قديم تابع لقدم الخلق ، وآحاده حادث
> ----------------------------------
> هذا خطأ يا أخي الفاضل المخلوقات ليست قديمة لا جنسًا ولا آحادًا ، فتعريف القديم هو: ما لا يسبقه شيء .
> ونحن إذا نظرنا إلى المخلوقات نجد أن آحادها ليست قديمة لأن كل مخلوق مسبوق بمخلوق غيره ومسبوق بالخالق .
> وجنسها أيضًا ليس قديمًا ، لماذا ؟
> ...


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل وأدام بقائكم .
لعل هذا الذي استشكلتموه ناتج من تباين المصطلحات بيني وبينكم ،
وإلا فلا أظن أن بيننا خلاف في الحقيقة .
وحتى نتبين أكثر ونعرف ما إذا كان بيننا تفاوت في المصطلحات ، أرجو أن تجيبوا سوالى :
هل جنس الخلق (الذي هو فعل الخالق تعالى) حادث أم قديم ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أخي شرياس صاحب الموضوع، جميع الإخوة المشاركين
> سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> وأسأل صاحب الموضوع في أول مشاركة لي فيه
> إنك تعتقد بأن الله كان ولم يكن معه أي مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> وتعتقد أنه خلق في وقت ما أول مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> والسؤال: أين خلقه؟
> إن قلت: خلقه في ذاته فقد نطقت بعقيدة أهل الحلول والاتحاد. نسأل الله العافية.
> وإن قلت: خلقه في غيره.
> فالسؤال: هل هذا الغير مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام شيخنا الفاضل ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أسعدتنا مشاركتكم الطيبة ، وعلى الخصوص هذا الإلزام الذي فى احتجاجكم .
وبإزاء هذا الإلزام يقال أيضا : إذا كان هناك أول مخلوق أولية مطلقة ، فمن أي شيئ خلق الله هذا المخلوق ؟!
فالإنسان خلقه من طين ، والجن من نار ، والملك من نور ، والسماوات والأرض من السحاب أو الماء ، و ... و ... .

لكن أرى أن في مثل هذا الإلزام نقص وشيئ من الضعف ،
فإن للمعارض أن يقول : خلقه من عدم مطلق بقدرته ،
كما أن له أن يقول في جواب سؤالكم : خلقه بائنا عنه وخلق مع ذلك مكانه .
(وهذا يذكرنا باحتجاج الإمام أحمد للجهمية في رده المشهور عليهم) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

سؤال للأخ شرياس صاحب الموضوع :

ماذا بقي من استشكالاتك ؟
ولماذا لم تجب على أسئلتي الثلاث ؟
وما معنى قوله تعالى : (إن الله كان غفورًا رحيمًا) عندك ؟ هل كان في الأزل مخلوق يغفر الله له ويرحمه ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> كما أن له أن يقول في جواب سؤالكم : خلقه بائنا عنه وخلق مع ذلك مكانه


وفقكم الله وبارك لكم وأدام فضلكم
وهل كان ثمَّ بائن عنه؟
وهل هذا البائن مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟ ويبقى السؤال كما هو.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقكم الله وبارك لكم وأدام فضلكم
> وهل كان ثمَّ بائن عنه؟
> وهل هذا البائن مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟ ويبقى السؤال كما هو.


يعنى : هو أول بائن وأول مخلوق ومكانه أول مكان للمخلوق .

----------


## سالم عدود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي نضال والاخوة الافاضل 
اعتذر منكم و استسمحكم  بشان مداخلتي الاخيرة

----------


## عيد فهمي

> يعنى : هو أول بائن وأول مخلوق ومكانه أول مكان للمخلوق .


يعني: الله كان ولا مكان، وكان قبل أن يخلق المكان ..... كما يقولون!!!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي نضال والاخوة الافاضل 
> اعتذر منكم و استسمحكم  بشان مداخلتي الاخيرة


لا عليك يا أخي . . . فما يتعلق بذات البين ، فالأمر سهل إن شاء الله ؛
لكن ما كان من الأمور العلمية والعقدية ، فالتريث والتثبت مطلوب دائما .
وفقنا الله وإياكم للسداد .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يعني: الله كان ولا مكان، وكان قبل أن يخلق المكان ..... كما يقولون!!!


 نعم يا شيخنا . . هكذا يقولون . بل قالوا إنه تعالى خلق المكان في لا مكان ، وخلق الزمان في لا زمان !!
أو قالوا : كان الله ، ولا مكان إلا مكانه ، ولا زمان إلا زمان فعله . ثم خلق المخلوقات بأمكنتها وأزمنة أفعالها .
يعنى باختصار : زعموا أنه :
" كان الله ولا عابد له ،
وكان الخالق ولا مخلوق ،
كان الرب ولا مربوب ،
وكان الجواد ولا جود ولا مجود عليه ،
كان الرحمن الرحيم ولا مرحوم ،
كان الملك ولا مملوك ولا مأمور ،
وكان العلي العظيم وليس هناك ما يعلو عليه من المخلوقات ولا ما هو أقل عظمة منه - تعالى وتقدس سبحانه - ! "

فما أحسن الجواب لها يا شيخنا ؟ وأجره على الله تعالى .

----------


## شرياس

> نعم يا شيخنا . . هكذا يقولون . بل قالوا إنه تعالى خلق المكان في لا مكان ، وخلق الزمان في لا زمان !!
> أو قالوا : كان الله ، ولا مكان إلا مكانه ، ولا زمان إلا زمان فعله . ثم خلق المخلوقات بأمكنتها وأزمنة أفعالها .
> يعنى باختصار : زعموا أنه :
> " كان الله ولا عابد له ،
> وكان الخالق ولا مخلوق ،
> كان الرب ولا مربوب ،
> وكان الجواد ولا جود ولا مجود عليه ،
> كان الرحمن الرحيم ولا مرحوم ،
> كان الملك ولا مملوك ولا مأمور ،
> ...


*مدار الموضوع على هذه المسألة*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *مدار الموضوع على هذه المسألة*


كلها لازم لقولك لا محالة .
ولا تنس : http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...&postcount=132

----------


## شرياس

> سؤال للأخ شرياس صاحب الموضوع :
> 
> ماذا بقي من استشكالاتك ؟
> ولماذا لم تجب على أسئلتي الثلاث ؟
> وما معنى قوله تعالى : (إن الله كان غفورًا رحيمًا) عندك ؟ هل كان في الأزل مخلوق يغفر الله له ويرحمه ؟


ليس لدي مشكلة في أسئلتك هات ما عندك مع ملاحظة أنك انقطعت عن الحوار مده بعد أن أنكر عليك أخونا علي أحمد عبدالباقي قولك بأزلية جنس المخلوقات .

*لم يكن في الأزل أي مخلوق ومع ذلك كان الله في الأزل ولم يزل وسيظل الى ما لانهاية غفورا رحيما*

----------


## شرياس

*سؤال عن معنى  كان  في كتاب الله 
موضوع مفيد خصوصا لمن لايفرق بين كان الأزلية وكان الغير أزلية*
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=280

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> مع ملاحظة أنك انقطعت عن الحوار مده بعد أن أنكر عليك أخونا علي أحمد عبدالباقي قولك بأزلية جنس المخلوقات .


أخي الفاضل هذا لا يضر توقف الإنسان للمراجعة والبحث لا يضر ، بارك الله فيك .
أما الإيراد على قولك فأتركه للأخ نضال لأن كلامك الآن معه.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الظاهر أن هناك اختلافًا في المصطلحات بيني وبين الأخ شرياس .
أنا أطلق ( الأزل ) ولا أقصد به ( القدم ) وإنما أريد به ما يضيق القلب عن تصور أوله كما سبق أن نقلته عن الكفوي.
والظاهر أنه يريد بالأزلي ( القديم ).
بينما فهمي للقديم هو : ما لا يسبقه غيره.
الأخ شرياس سأل : هل يوجد مخلوق ليس له أول ؟
فأجبت على أساس أن مخلوقا تعني هل يوجد مخلوق بعينه .
والظاهر أنه قصد بقوله (مخلوق) جنس المخلوقات.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ليس لدي مشكلة في أسئلتك هات ما عندك مع ملاحظة أنك انقطعت عن الحوار مده بعد أن أنكر عليك أخونا علي أحمد عبدالباقي قولك بأزلية جنس المخلوقات .
> *لم يكن في الأزل أي مخلوق ومع ذلك كان الله في الأزل ولم يزل وسيظل الى ما لانهاية غفورا رحيما*


1- هل معنى هذا أنك توافقنى على تلك المسائل الثلاث ؟ الإجابة بنعم أو لا .
2- ما كنت منقطعا ، بل شغلتني الشواغل عدة أيام - ولا زالت - فنقص تواجدي على الشبكة .
3- لو رأيت مشاركتى برقم 130 : http://alukah.net/majles/showpost.ph...&postcount=130 لعلمت أنني لا زلت أواصل الحوار مع الشيخ علىّ ومنتظر الجواب والبيان من فضيلته .
4- كلامك الأخير مبني على رأيك الأول الذي لم نوافقك عليه لعدم البرهنة ، فرجاء التركيز عليه قبل ذكر اللوازم .
وشكرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الظاهر أن هناك اختلافًا في المصطلحات بيني وبين الأخ شرياس .
> أنا أطلق ( الأزل ) ولا أقصد به ( القدم ) وإنما أريد به ما يضيق القلب عن تصور أوله كما سبق أن نقلته عن الكفوي.
> والظاهر أنه يريد بالأزلي ( القديم ).
> بينما فهمي للقديم هو : ما لا يسبقه غيره.
> الأخ شرياس سأل : هل يوجد مخلوق ليس له أول ؟
> فأجبت على أساس أن مخلوقا تعني هل يوجد مخلوق بعينه .
> والظاهر أنه قصد بقوله (مخلوق) جنس المخلوقات.


ويضاف إلى ذلك يا شيخنا أن الأخ شرياس - فيما يبدو لي - فهم من قولكم "بلا فاصل زمني" على معنى "المعية" لا على معنى "الترتيب" ، فهذا ما أراه بعض ما يكون عاكرا على مواصلة الحوار .

----------


## شرياس

> أخي الفاضل هذا لا يضر توقف الإنسان للمراجعة والبحث لا يضر ، بارك الله فيك .
> أما الإيراد على قولك فأتركه للأخ نضال لأن كلامك الآن معه.


*لم أقصد أنه يضر ولكن فقط أردت التنويه لا أكثر فالانقطاع عن الحوار قد يؤدي الى نسيان بعض المشاركات وعدم الرد عليها*

----------


## شرياس

> الظاهر أن هناك اختلافًا في المصطلحات بيني وبين الأخ شرياس .
> أنا أطلق ( الأزل ) ولا أقصد به ( القدم ) وإنما أريد به ما يضيق القلب عن تصور أوله كما سبق أن نقلته عن الكفوي.
> والظاهر أنه يريد بالأزلي ( القديم ).
> بينما فهمي للقديم هو : ما لا يسبقه غيره.
> الأخ شرياس سأل : هل يوجد مخلوق ليس له أول ؟
> فأجبت على أساس أن مخلوقا تعني هل يوجد مخلوق بعينه .
> والظاهر أنه قصد بقوله (مخلوق) جنس المخلوقات.


*أقصد بالأزلي ما لابداية له وقد صرحت لك بذلك في المشاركة 101 
فهمي للقديم أنه ما لابداية له وهو  ( الأزلي )
قصدت بقولي ( مخلوق ) مخلوقا بعينه *

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ويضاف إلى ذلك يا شيخنا أن الأخ شرياس - فيما يبدو لي - فهم من قولكم "بلا فاصل زمني" على معنى "المعية" لا على معنى "الترتيب" ، فهذا ما أراه بعض ما يكون عاكرا على مواصلة الحوار .


سبحان الله أنا لم أقصد المعية إطلاقًا فهي توجب القول بقدم جنس المخلوقات ، بل أنا صرحت أن جنس المخلوقات مسبوق بخالقه .
ولكن هنا شيء يحسن التبيه عليه.
وهو أن الله سبحانه لم يزل خالقًا وهذا عندي يلزم منه تسلسل في الصفة وتسلسل في المخلوقات، لكن ما الفرق بين التسلسل في الصفة والتسلسل في المخلوقات.
الفرق يتلخص في أن العلاقة بين الخالق وصفة الخلق علاقة دور معي أي أن الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود أزلا ومعه صفاته سبحانه وتعالى فلا يمكن تصور الذات بدون الصفات ولا تصور الصفات بدون الذات وهذا ما يعرف بالدور المعي أي أن العلاقة بين الذات والصفات علاقة معية.
أما العلاقة بين الله - سبحانه وتعالى - وخلقه فهي علاقة علة ومعلول ، والصواب في حجج العقول أن المعلول يتبع العلة .
فالمخلوقات متأخرة على خالقها قطعًا لكن ليس هذا على سبيل التراخي بل بالفاء (إذا أراد شيئًا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون).
والله أعلم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.أرى أن هذه المسألة قد طال فيها الكلام وهي مسألة من المسائل الكبار التي تحتاج إلى كثرة المطالعة والبحث والوقوف على كلام أكابر أهل العلم فيها.
وأنا أجمل اعتقادي في هذه المسألة الذي أراه متفقًا عليه بين أهل السنة وهو :
- الله عز وجل أول بلا ابتداء ، وآخر بلا انتهاء .
- لم يأت في القرآن وصف الله عز وجل بالقديم ولا سلبه عنه ، وإذا راعينا المعنى يجوز أن نخبر عن الله عز وجل أنه قديم بمعنى أنه السابق على ما عداه وأنه لا يسبقه شيء .
- أن الله تعالى قد وصف نفسه بصفات فعلية ، مثل الكلام والخلق والمغفرة وغيرها ، وآحاد هذه الصفات حادث(1) ، وجنسها قديم بمعنى أن الله تعالى لم يزل خالقًا ولم يزل سميعًا ولم يزل بصيرًا ... الخ .
- أن العرش أول المخلوقات في هذا العالم المشاهد - على الراجح - لكن قبل العرش مخلوقات فالله لم يزل خالقًا قبل خلق العرش.
والله تعالى أعلم .




ولا يفهم من كلامي أنني رجعت عن القول بالتسلسل في المخلوقات لا إلى أول وإنما أردت أن أنبه إلى الأشياء الأساسية في هذا الباب، فأنا ما زلت أعتقد بتسلسل المخلوقات لا إلى أول مع نفي القدم عن غير الله سبحانه وتعالى .



سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) وقع مني سهوًا لفظ (مخلوق) بدل (حادث) وهو خطأ قطعًا ، وقد صوبتها بعد تنبيه الأخ شرياس في مشاركة لاحقة .

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.- أن الله تعالى قد وصف نفسه بصفات فعلية ، مثل الكلام والخلق والمغفرة وغيرها ، وآحاد هذه الصفات مخلوق ، وجنسها قديم بمعنى أن الله تعالى لم يزل خالقًا ولم يزل سميعًا ولم يزل بصيرًا ... الخ .


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لعل قصدك حادث وليس مخلوق*

----------


## شرياس

> 1- المسألة الأولى : إن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس لوجوده ابتداء ، فليس هناك وقت من الأوقات إلا والله تبارك وتعالى موجود قبل ذلك الوقت لا إلى أول . يعنى أن الله تعالى موجود دائما قبل كل شيء ، ولا أظن أن بيننا في هذه المسالة أدنى خلاف ؛
> 
> 2- المسألة الثانية : إن الله تعالى حي قيوم . ومن معنى كونه حيا قيوما ، أنه تبارك وتعالى فعال دائما لما يريده من الأفعال من غير أن يعتريه موت ولا نوم ولا سهو في وقت من الأوقات . بل كل يوم هو في شأن . فإن كنت توافقني في هذه المسألة ، فحَسَنٌ . وإن لا ، فأبْدِ ما تراه صحيحا مع الدليل ؛
> 
> 3- المسألة الثالثة : إن الله تبارك وتعالى قادر على كل شيء ، وبِيَده ملكوت كل شيء . فهو الخلاق العليم الذي إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له "كن" فيكون  . وقدرة الله على الخلق هي قدرة دائمة أزلية أبدية . فما من وقت يُقَدَّر إلا والله في ذلك الوقت وقبله وبعده موصوف بالقدرة على أن يخلق ما يشاء كما يشاء . فإن كنت أخي الكريم توافقنا أيضا على هذه النقطة فالحمد لله على التوفيق . وإن كنت تخالفنا فيها ، فبين ما تراه صحيحا قبل أن نأتي إلى "المسألة الرابعة" .
> 
> .


*نعم لاخلاف على هذه المسائل وكنت أظن أن ذلك قد ظهر لك من خلال المشاركات*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لعل قصدك حادث وليس مخلوق*


نعم أقصد حادث هذا سبق قلم أو لوحة مفاتيح !! 
جزاك الله خيرًا على التصويب .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *نعم لاخلاف على هذه المسائل وكنت أظن أن ذلك قد ظهر لك من خلال المشاركات*


فالنأت إذن - أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك - إلى المسألة الرابعة والخامسة :

4- إن الله إذا أراد شيئا من المخلوقات ، كوّنه ذلك المخلوق بإرادته . فمعنى هذا ، أن إرادات الله تعالى جاءت متعاقبة ، لا دفعة واحدة . فإراداته تعالى متسلسلة دائمة منذ الأزل إلى الأبد ، وكلماته لا تنتهى ولا تنفذ . فهل توافقنا على هذا ؟

5- أيهما أكمل : الذي يرحم أم الذي لا يرحم ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي أراد الإحسان أم الذى حبس نفسه عن إرادته لمدة طويلة جدا ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي يجود بالأرزاق فعلا أم الذي ينتظر طويلا جدا ولا يرزق إلا بعد وقت معين ؟

وشكرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

سؤال للشيخ علىّ حفظه الله :

أليس (الخلق) - الذي هو فعل الخالق تعالى - مسبوقا بإرادته ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

يا شيخ (نضال) لا خلاف بيننا في الكلام على الصفات (الحوادث المتصلة) ألبتة : الخلق والكلام وغيرها .
فهذه آحادها حادثة غير مخلوقة وجنسها قديم .
و(الخلق) المتعلق بمعين مسبوق بالإرادة المتعلقة بذلك الخلق.
أي أن إرادة خلق آدم - مثلا - سابقة على خلق آدم ، فالله عزوجل علم وقدر فأراد خلق آدم فخلقه بقدرته.
ولا أظن أن بيننا في هذا اختلافًا ، إنما اختلافنا فيما يتعلق بجنس المخلوقات ، أي الحوادث المنفصلة عن ذات الله سبحانه .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يا شيخ (نضال) لا خلاف بيننا في الكلام على الصفات (الحوادث المتصلة) ألبتة : الخلق والكلام وغيرها .
> فهذه آحادها حادثة غير مخلوقة وجنسها قديم .
> و(الخلق) المتعلق بمعين مسبوق بالإرادة المتعلقة بذلك الخلق.
> أي أن إرادة خلق آدم - مثلا - سابقة على خلق آدم ، فالله عزوجل علم وقدر فأراد خلق آدم فخلقه بقدرته.
> ولا أظن أن بيننا في هذا اختلافًا ، إنما اختلافنا فيما يتعلق بجنس المخلوقات ، أي الحوادث المنفصلة عن ذات الله سبحانه .


عَيْنيَّ يا سيخنا . . ولذلك استشكلت كثيرا من قولك إن جنس المخلوقات (الحوادث المنفصلة) "حادث" لمجرد أن آحادها مسبوقة بخالقها وبتخليقه إياها . فهنا فرقتم في الحكم بين (جنس المخلوقات) وبين (جنس الخلق الذي هو التخليق) مع أن كل واحد منهما مسبوقة أعيانها بغيرهما . فأعيان المخلوقات مسبوقة بخالقها وبتخليقه إياها ، وكذلك أعيان التخليق مسبوقة بفاعلها وبإرادته لها . فمع اتحاد العلة بينهما (في كونهما مسبوقة بغيرها) ، كيف فرقتموهما في الحكم ؟ فتقولون إن الأول "حادث" والثاني "قديم" ؟ وكون الأول "منفصلا" وكون الثاني "متصلا" لا يؤثر في عين هذا الحكم بالذات .

----------


## نضال مشهود

-- تابع --
فإما أن تقولون : (إن جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق كلاهما حادث لتقدم الخالق والإرادات على أعيانهما) - وهذا الذي لا أوافقك اصطلاحيا ؛
وإما أن تقولون : (إن جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق كلاهما قديم لعدم البداية في تسلسل أعيانهما في الماضي) - وهذا مصطلحي في المشاركة السابقة ؛
وإما أن نقول : (إن الجنس لا يوجد في الخارج إلا أعيانا ، وكل من جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق توجد أعيانه متعاقبة متسلسلة غير متناهية ، لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل) - وهذا هو المختار وهو اصطلاحي الأسبق وهو أسلم وأحكم . والله أعلى وأعلم ، وتفويض الأمر إليه أقوم .

----------


## شرياس

> فالنأت إذن - أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك - إلى المسألة الرابعة والخامسة :
> 4- إن الله إذا أراد شيئا من المخلوقات ، كوّنه ذلك المخلوق بإرادته . فمعنى هذا ، أن إرادات الله تعالى جاءت متعاقبة ، لا دفعة واحدة . فإراداته تعالى متسلسلة دائمة منذ الأزل إلى الأبد ، وكلماته لا تنتهى ولا تنفذ . فهل توافقنا على هذا ؟
> 5- أيهما أكمل : الذي يرحم أم الذي لا يرحم ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي أراد الإحسان أم الذى حبس نفسه عن إرادته لمدة طويلة جدا ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي يجود بالأرزاق فعلا أم الذي ينتظر طويلا جدا ولا يرزق إلا بعد وقت معين ؟
> وشكرا .


*أؤمن  أن الله تعالى   فعَالٌ لما يريد  ومعنى هذا أنه تعالى يفعل مايشاء كيفما يشاء وقتما يشاء كما أؤمن أن الله تعالى لاتنفد كلماته أبدا ولا تنتهي .

أؤمن أن الله تعالى يرحم قبل أن يرحم أحدا من خلقه وأنه يُحسن قبل أن يُحسن الى أحد من خلقه وأنه يجود بالرزق قبل أن يرزق أحدا من خلقه فصفات الرحمة والإحسان والجود بالأرزاق كلها أزلية من قبل أن يخلق الله تعالى المخلوقات .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

الأخ شرياس ، ليس عن ذاك سألتك ، بل سألتك :

- هل إراداته تعالى قديمة لا تتجدد أم أنها متسلسلة متعاقبة ؟
- أيهما أكمل : الذي رحم ويرحم أم الذي لم يرحم بعدُ ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي أراد الإحسان فعلا أم الذى حبس نفسه عن إرادته لمدة طويلة جدا ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي يجود بالأرزاق فعلا أم الذي ينتظر طويلا جدا ولا يرزق إلا بعد وقت معين ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> عَيْنيَّ يا شيخنا . . ولذلك استشكلت كثيرا من قولك إن جنس المخلوقات (الحوادث المنفصلة) "حادث" لمجرد أن آحادها مسبوقة بخالقها وبتخليقه إياها . فهنا فرقتم في الحكم بين (جنس المخلوقات) وبين (جنس الخلق الذي هو التخليق) مع أن كل واحد منهما مسبوقة أعيانها بغيرهما . فأعيان المخلوقات مسبوقة بخالقها وبتخليقه إياها ، وكذلك أعيان التخليق مسبوقة بفاعلها وبإرادته لها . فمع اتحاد العلة بينهما (في كونهما مسبوقة بغيرها) ، كيف فرقتموهما في الحكم ؟ فتقولون إن الأول "حادث" والثاني "قديم" ؟ وكون الأول "منفصلا" وكون الثاني "متصلا" لا يؤثر في عين هذا الحكم بالذات .


يا شيخ نضال جنس التخليق وجنس الإرادة وغيرها من الصفات الذاتية قديمة والقديم لا نقول بعضه سابق لبعض وإن قلنا هذا في الآحاد ، فالصفات الذاتية ملازمة للذات قديمة بقدمها ولا يسبق بعضها بعض فالصفات الذاتية مع الذات لا يتصور بعضها بدون بعض كما لا نتصور الذات بغير الصفات أو بغير صفة من صفاته الذاتية ، لذلك لا يقال لصفة من صفاته الذاتية سابقة على أخرى لأنها جميعًا قديمة ، فجنس الإرادة غير سابق على جنس التخليق.




> -- تابع --
> فإما أن تقولون : (إن جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق كلاهما حادث لتقدم الخالق والإرادات على أعيانهما) - وهذا الذي لا أوافقك اصطلاحيا ؛
> وإما أن تقولون : (إن جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق كلاهما قديم لعدم البداية في تسلسل أعيانهما في الماضي) - وهذا مصطلحي في المشاركة السابقة ؛
> وإما أن نقول : (إن الجنس لا يوجد في الخارج إلا أعيانا ، وكل من جنس المخلوق وجنس التخليق توجد أعيانه متعاقبة متسلسلة غير متناهية ، لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل) - وهذا هو المختار وهو اصطلاحي الأسبق وهو أسلم وأحكم . والله أعلى وأعلم ، وتفويض الأمر إليه أقوم .


أخي الفاضل .
الآن أقول : إن الخلاف بيننا ليس لفظيًا ؛ فقد فهمت من كلامك أنك تقول بأن صفة الخلق مثلا قديمة الجنس وحادثة الآحاد ، ويلزم من ذلك – عندك – أن المخلوقات قديمة الجنس ومخلوقة الآحاد .
والشطر الأول من هذا الكلام صحيح وأما الثاني فخطأ ومتناقض ، والتفصيل على النحو التالي:
أجمع أهل السنة على أن الخلق غير المخلوقات ، فالخلق (الصفة) متصلة بذات الله تعالى ولا يمكن تصور الذات بغير الصفات.
أما المخلوقات فهي غير الله ومنفصلة عنه بإجماع المسلمين قاطبة ولم يخالف في هذا إلا الحلولية الاتحادية .
وعقيدة أهل السنة أن الصفات الفعلية كلها آحادها حادثة غير مخلوقة وجنسها قديم .
ولماذا قلنا : آحاد هذه الصفات حادثة وغير مخلوقة ؟
والجواب : أن الله أحدث هذه الصفات في نفسه وهو لا تقوم به المخلوقات لذلك لزم أن تكون غير مخلوقة فهي حادثة غير مخلوقة.
وقلنا : حادثة لأنها كانت بعد أن لم تكن ، فالله اتصف بخلق آدم بعد خلقه ، أما جنس صفة الخلق فأزلي قديم قدم الخالق سبحانه وتعالى .
أما المخلوقات فجميعها حادثة إذ كيف يكون المخلوق قديمًا ، معنى أنه مخلوق أنه وجد بعد أن لم يكن .
وأما جنس المخلوقات فهو: الاسم الذي يندرج تحته كل ما هو مخلوق لكن هذه المخلوقة متسلسلة في الأزل لا إلى أول معروفٍ لدينا ، ومتسلسلة في المستقبل لا إلى آخر معروفٍ لدينا ، لكن يجمع كل هذه الأشياء أنها مخلوقة أوجدها الله بعد أن لم تكن.
السؤال : لماذا قلنا أن التسلسل في الصفات يوجب القول بقدم جنس الصفات ، وفرقنا بينها وبين جنس المخلوقات ؟
الجواب / 
وهذا ما خفي عليك يا شيخ (نضال) أن العلاقة بين الله وبين صفاته علاقة معية اقترانية بمعنى أن الله سبحانه ذات وصفات والصفات لا توجد بلا ذات والذات لا توجد بلا صفات، لذلك فصفات الله قديمة قائمة بذاته منذ الأزل والله قديم بذاته وصفاته غير مسبوق بشيء .
أما العلاقة بين المخلوق وخالقه إنما هي علاقة سببية أو عليِّة .
والعلة أبدًا سابقة على المعلول.

الله عز وجل هو خالق الخلق والخالق سابق على المخلوق لا محالة .
بمعنى أن الله إذا أراد أن يخلق خلقًا معينا أحدث في نفسه إرادة خلق هذا المعين وهذه الإرادة يتبعها إحداث صفة خلق هذا المخلوق فيخلقه بقدرته .
أي أنه ما من مخلوق إلا وهو مسبوق بخالقه ، لذلك فهو حادث مخلوق وليس بقديم.
وهل هذا القول يوجب القول بوجود مخلوق أول بعينه بدأ الله به الخلق ؟
الجواب / لا ، لأنه ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق لا إلى أول لأن الله متصف بصفة الخلق أزلا ولم يأت وقت إلا وهو خالق ويخلق وقادر على الخلق سبحانه وتعالى !!
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت !!

----------


## شرياس

> أجمع أهل السنة على أن الخلق غير المخلوقات ، فالخلق (الصفة) متصلة بذات الله تعالى ولا يمكن تصور الذات بغير الصفات.
> أما المخلوقات فهي غير الله ومنفصلة عنه بإجماع المسلمين قاطبة ولم يخالف في هذا إلا الحلولية الاتحادية .


للتنويه فقط : كلمة ( خلق ) تعني أيضا المخلوقات كما هو في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   سورة الأنبياء آية 104

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ شرياس ، ليس عن ذاك سألتك ، بل سألتك :
> 
> - هل إراداته تعالى قديمة لا تتجدد أم أنها متسلسلة متعاقبة ؟
> - أيهما أكمل : الذي رحم ويرحم أم الذي لم يرحم بعدُ ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي أراد الإحسان فعلا أم الذى حبس نفسه عن إرادته لمدة طويلة جدا ؟ وأيهما أكمل : الذي يجود بالأرزاق فعلا أم الذي ينتظر طويلا جدا ولا يرزق إلا بعد وقت معين ؟


*من صفات الله تعالى أنه يفعل ما يشاء فهو فعّال لمايريد وصفات الله تعالى كلها أزلية سواء الذاتيه أو الفعليه غير أن الفعليه جنسها قديم ونوعها حادث .

سؤالك الثاني خطأ فالله تعالى متصف بصفات الكمال في الأزل فلا يقال (( إن الله تعالى كان بالأمس أرحم منه اليوم أو إن الله اليوم أعدل منه البارحه )) تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيرا بل له صفات الكمال في الأزل ولم يزل متصفا بها وسيظل متصفا بها الى ما لانهاية وسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي الفاضل شرياس
سلام الله عليكم
لم أرَ حتى الآن ردًّا صريحا على مشاركتي السابقة *بتفاصيلها*
لعل المانع خيرا!
وها أنا أعيدها حتى لا تتكلف البحث عنها
وفقني الله وإياكم لم يحب ويرضى.



> فرقٌ بين لفظ الحديث الذي نتكلم عنه وهو:
> ((كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه))
> وبين قولك
> ((كان الله وكان شيء معه))
> وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين قريبا من قولك في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها.
> فقال رحمه الله:
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) ان هذا ممتنعا.
> وقوله صحيح، لكن الموازنة نفسها غير صحيحة.
> ...

----------


## شرياس

> أخي الفاضل شرياس
> سلام الله عليكم
> لم أرَ حتى الآن ردًّا صريحا على مشاركتي السابقة *بتفاصيلها*
> لعل المانع خيرا!
> وها أنا أعيدها حتى لا تتكلف البحث عنها
> وفقني الله وإياكم لم يحب ويرضى.


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي عيد بارك الله فيك سبق أن سألتك عن معتقدك في معنى رواية  معه  فلم تجبني بشكل صريح لذى فمن الصعب أن أفهمك , حدد لي كيف تؤمن برواية  معه  أو برواية  غيره  وهي الأصح كما هو في الفتح .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

أؤمن بها في سياق الحديث كما وردت غير مبتورة عنه وهو واضح من مشاركتي
وفي انتظار ردكم التفصيلي على مشاركتي السابقة

----------


## شرياس

> أؤمن بها في سياق الحديث كما وردت غير مبتورة عنه وهو واضح من مشاركتي
> وفي انتظار ردكم التفصيلي على مشاركتي السابقة


*هل أفهم من كلامك هذا أنك على نفس فهم الأخ علي أحمد عبدالباقي ؟*

----------


## عيد فهمي

يا أخي
وفقك الله
اكتب ردك التفصيلي على مشاركتي ولا حاجة لقولك: مثل فلان أو فلان.
قولي هو ما كتبته أنا
فأين ردّك؟
أحسن الله إليك

----------


## شرياس

> يا أخي
> وفقك الله
> اكتب ردك التفصيلي على مشاركتي ولا حاجة لقولك: مثل فلان أو فلان.
> قولي هو ما كتبته أنا
> فأين ردّك؟
> أحسن الله إليك


*أنت لاترى حاجة لكني أرى حاجة لذلك حتى أفهمك وبالتالي أستطيع أن أكتب لك الرد .
 لا أدري ربما إعتبرتني بطيء الفهم ولكن هذا سوف يسهل لي الكثير .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

إذا كنت لن تفهم قولي إلا إذا قلت مثل فلان
وبغير ذلك فلن تفهمه
فأنا أعتذر عن المتابعة معكم
فمن منهجي أن يحاسب كل إنسان عن قوله دون غيره
فما دمت لن تفهم كلامي كما تقول إلا بذلك.
فما حاجتي في الاستمرار؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *من صفات الله تعالى أنه يفعل ما يشاء فهو فعّال لمايريد وصفات الله تعالى كلها أزلية سواء الذاتيه أو الفعليه غير أن الفعليه جنسها قديم ونوعها حادث .
> سؤالك الثاني خطأ فالله تعالى متصف بصفات الكمال في الأزل فلا يقال (( إن الله تعالى كان بالأمس أرحم منه اليوم أو إن الله اليوم أعدل منه البارحه )) تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيرا بل له صفات الكمال في الأزل ولم يزل متصفا بها وسيظل متصفا بها الى ما لانهاية وسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون .*


يا أخي . . أرجو أن لا تتعنت ، بارك الله فيك !
ركز معي جيدا :
- أيهما أكمل : الذي رحم غيره ولا يزال يرحم غيره ، أم الذي لم يرحم بعدُ أحدا منذ الأزل ؟
- وأيهما أكمل : الذي رزق غيره ولا يزال يرزق غيره ، أم الذي لم يرزق بعدُ أحدا منذ الأزل ؟
- وأيهما أكمل : الذي جاد على غيره ولا يزال يجود على غيره ، أم الذي لم يعط شيئا منذ الأزل ؟
- وأيهما أكمل : الذي أحسن إلى غيره ولا يزال يحسن إلى غيره ، أم الذي لم يحسن ولا يمتن منذ الأزل ؟

الإجابة كلها بهذا أو ذاك ، فالسؤال واضح ، فليس للحيدة بأمثالك الكريم حاجة . والله الموفق للرشد والسداد .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وفقكم الله شيخنا على عبد الباقى لكل خير . . .

لم أر مع الأسف وجه اعتراضكم عَلَيَّ وجعلكم الخلاف بيننا معنويا .
فلعله كما قلت سالفا خلاف في المصطلحات .
ودعنى أبين ما اصطلحت عليه - وهو اصطلاح شيخ الإسلام وغيره من المشاهير رحمهم الله :

للتخليق ثلاثة أشياء :
1- كون الخالق موصوف به ، وهو الذي سميناه : (أصل الصفة) ؛
2- كون الخالق يخلق شيئا معينا من المخلوقات في وقت معين بإرادة معينة ، وهو الذي سميناه : (آحاد الصفة) ؛
3- كون الخالق لم يزل ولا يزال يخلق شيئا بعد شيئ بإرادة بعد إرادة ، وهو الذي سميناه : (جنس الصفة) ؛

قال تبارك وتعالى على لسان ملكه الكريم : (كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون) ،
وقال : (إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون) ، وقال : (هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى) .
فوصف الله تعالى بأنه "يخلق ما يشاء" هو الذي نصطلح عليه بمصطلح "أصل صفة التخليق" ؛

وقال تعالى : (كل يوم هو في شأن) ، وقال : (بلى وهو الخلاّق العليم) ، وقال : (إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين) ،
وقال : (ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه) ، وقال : (ويخلق ما لا تعلمون)
فكون الله يخلق شيئا ثم يخلق ثم يخلق ثم يخلق لا إلى آخر ، وكونه قبل ذلك خلق شيئا وقبله خلق وقبله خلق لا إلى أول ،
هو الذي نصطلح عليه بمصطلح (جنس التخليق) أو (تسلسل التخليق) ؛

وقال تعالى : (ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشاناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين) ، وقال : (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء) ، وقال : (إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من طين) ، وقال : (الحمد لله الذي خلق السماوات والارض وجعل الظلمات والنور) ، وقال : (هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم) ، وقال : (والمطلقات يتربصن بانفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن) ، وقال : (إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون) .
فتخليق الله تعالى لتلك السماوات وتخليقه لهذه الأرض وتخليقه لأبينا آدم عليه السلام وزوجه حواء والنبي عيسى عليه السلام ، هو الذي نصطلح عليه بمصطلح (أعيان التخليق) . وكذلك تخليقه لمجموعة محصورة من الإنسان ، وتخليقه لمجموعة محصورة من المخلوقات العلوية والسفلية .

فهذه ثلاثة أشياء :
1- أصل صفة التخليق ،
2- وجنس صفة التخليق ،
3- وأعيان صفة التخليق ؛
فالأول ذاتي قديم بقدم الخالق ولا يعقل انفكاك الخالق منه ألبتة ،
والثاني اسم كليّ يصدق على أعيانها اللامتناهي أو مجموعة لاعيان غير محصورة ،
وأما الثالث فهو فعلي حادث لتقدم وجود الخالق وإرادته تعالى المتعلقة به عليه .

فليس (جنس التخليق) إذن - على هذا الاصطلاح المعروف - صفة ذاتية قديمة ،
بل هي عبارة عن اسم كليّ يوجد أعيانه في الخارج متعاقبة شيئا بعد شيئ وقبل آخَر ،
و (جنس التخليق) إذن : جنسٌ لصفةٍ فعليةٍ .

وعلى هذا الاصطلاح أيضا ، يكون للمخلوق شيئان :
1- (جنس المخلوق) ، وهو "تسلسل المخلوقات" أو "مجموعة المخلوقات كلها منذ الأزل إلى الأبد" أو "وجود مخلوق لا بعينه في وقت غير معيّن" ؛
2- و (أعيان المخلوق) ، وهو مخلوق معيّن أو مخلوقات معيّنة محصورة .

فالأول لا بداية له ولا نهاية له ، وليس بمحصور . ولذلك قلنا إنه قديم أزلي ، لأنه جنسٌ لآثار صفةٍ فعليةٍ .
ومعنى (القديم) ما لا بداية له فيتقدم على ما بعده، كما قال الطحاوي رحمه الله : (قديم بلا ابتداء) .
وأما الثاني (الذي هو عين المخلوق أو أعيانه) فهو حادث لا محالة ، لأن له أول وبداية ، وهو كائن بعد أن لم يكن .

وكون المخلوقات لا حصر له بالعدد هو بالنسبة لعلمنا وفهمنا . وأما بالنسبة لعلم الله تعالى ، فالله عليم بكل خلقة ومحصيهم عددا .
لكن ، مسألة شمول العلمه للامتناهي من أشكل المسائل في العقيدة لم أنته من مذاكرتها بعد ، فنظرة - بارك الله فيكم - إلى ميسرة .

هذا ما لزم بيانه ، والله أعلى وأعلم ، ونعوذ به من القول عليه بغير سلطان ولا برهان .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> وفقكم الله شيخنا على عبد الباقى لكل خير . . .
> 
> لم أر مع الأسف وجه اعتراضكم عَلَيَّ وجعلكم الخلاف بيننا معنويا .
> فلعله كما قلت سالفا خلاف في المصطلحات .
> ودعنى أبين ما اصطلحت عليه - وهو اصطلاح شيخ الإسلام وغيره من المشاهير رحمهم الله :
> 
> للتخليق ثلاثة أشياء :
> 1- كون الخالق موصوف به ، وهو الذي سميناه : (أصل الصفة) ؛
> 2- كون الخالق يخلق شيئا معينا من المخلوقات في وقت معين بإرادة معينة ، وهو الذي سميناه : (آحاد الصفة) ؛
> ...


بارك الله فيك .
أريد منك في مذاكرتك أن تراجع كلامك كله من بداية المشاركات المتعلق بمفهوم (جنس المخلوقات) وبالتالي حكمك عليه بأنه قديم أو مخلوق.

----------


## نضال مشهود

عذرا يا شيخنا . . . لم أفهم ما قصدتم .
أنا لم أقل أن جنس المخلوق مخلوق .
فلعلكم توضح لي أكثر . . وشكرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

من كلام شيخ الإسلام - طيّب الله ثراه - للفائدة :

"وإذا عرضنا على العقل (الحادثَ) مع قطع النظر عن أفراده وجنسه : هل يستلزم أن يكون منتهيا منقطعا له ابتداء ؟ أو لا يستلزم ذلك بل يمكن دوامه ؟ لم تجد في العقل ما يقضي بأن جنس الحادث يجب أن يكون منتهيا له ابتداء . وهذا الباب ، من تدبره تبين له الفرق بين تسلسل المؤثرات الفاعلات أنه ممتنع ، وبين تسلسل الآثار : أثرا بعد أثر - كما هو مبسوط في غير هذا الموضع .

وهذا أيضا نفيس :

"أنه إذا قدر واجب الوجود يقدر على الأفعال الحادثة شيئا فشيئا وقدر آخر لا يمكنه إحداث شيء ، قضى صريح العقل أن من أمكنه الإحداث شيئا بعد شيء هو أكمل ممن لا يمكنه إحداث شيء . وإذا قال القائل : هذا كان فيه شيء بالقوة لا يخرج إلى الفعل إلا شيئا فشيئا وذاك كله بالفعل ليس فيه شيء بالقوة
قيل له : كل ما لهذا بالفعل هو للآخر ، فإن ذاته وصفاته التي يمكن قدمها لازمة له . وأما الحوادث التي لا يمكن وجودها إلا شيئا فشيئا ، فهذا يمتنع أن تكون بالفعل قديمة أزلية . فلا تكون بالفعل في الأزل ، بل لا يمكن أن تكون إلا بالقوة ثم تخرج إلى الفعل بحسب الإمكان شيئا فشيئا . وإذا لم يتميز من قدر عدم هذه له بوصف كمال بل المتصف بها أكمل ، كان نفى هذه عن واجب الوجود نفي صفة كمال لا إثبات كمال له . . . . . .  وكذلك كونه يخلق الأشياء شيء بعد شيء ، أبلغ من كونه لا يمكنه إحداث شيء . بل عند كثير من الناس - أو أكثرهم - كونه يخلق أكمل من كونه لا يخلق ، كما قال تعالى : { أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون } .

----------


## نضال مشهود

ومن تعليقه على كتاب (الحيدة) لعبد العزيز المكي الكتاني رحمه الله :

" الجواب الثالث : أن يقول : أنا قلت : الفعل صفة والله يقدر عليه ولا يمنعه منه مانع ، والفعل القائم به ليس هو المخلوق المنفصل عنه . وإنما يجب أن يكون المخلوق معه في الأزل ، إذا ثبت أن الفعل يستلزم فعلا قبله ، وأن الفعل اللازم يستلزم ثبوت الفعل المتعدي إلى المخلوق فإن ذك يستلزم ثبوت غير المخلوق ."

وهذا من كتاب النبوات يبين المراد بـ"جنس" الحوادث :

"وكثير منهم يفطن للفرق بين (جنس الحوادث) وبين (الحوادث المحدودة) . فالجنس مثل أن يقال : ما زالت الحوادث توجد شيئا بعد شيء ، أو ما زال جنسها موجودا ، أو ما زال الله متكلما اذا شاء ، أو ما زال الله فاعلا لما يشاء ، أو ما زال قادرا على أن يفعل - قدرةً يمكن معها اقتران المقدور بالقدرة ؛ لا تكون قدرة يمتنع معها المقدور ، فإن هذه في الحقيقة ليست قدرة - ومثل أن يقال في المستقبل : لا بد أن الله يخلق شيئا بعد شيء ، ونعيم أهل الجنة دائم لا يزول ولا ينفد . وقد يقال في النوعين : كلمات الله لا تنفذ ولا نهاية لها - لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل - ونحو ذلك . فالكلام في دوام الجنس وبقائه وأنه لا ينفد ولا ينقضي ولا يزول ولا ابتداء له ، غير الكلام فيما يقدر محدودا له ابتداء أو له ابتداء وانتهاء .

وخذ هذا أيضا من نفس الكتاب ، وهو يتعلق بسؤال الشيخ عيد فهمي وتعليقي له :

"وحدوث الشيء لا من مادة قد يشبه حدوثه من غير رب خالق وقد يظن أنه حدث من ذات الرب كما قيل مثل ذلك في المسيح والملائكة انها بنات الله لما لم يكن لها أب مع أنها مخلوقة من مادة كما ثبت في الصحيح صحيح مسلم عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال خلقت الملائكة من نور وخلق الجان من مارج من نار وخلق آدم مما وصف لكم ولما ظن طائفة أنها لم تخلق من مادة ظنوا أنها قديمة أزلية وأيضا فالدليل الذي احتج به كثير من الناس على أن كل حادث لا يحدث إلا من شيء أو في شيء فان كان عرضا لا يحدث إلا في محل وان كان عينا قائمة بنفسها لم تحدث إلا من مادة فان الحادث إنما يحدث إذا كان حدوثه ممكنا وكان يقبل الوجود والعدم فهو مسبوق بامكان الحدوث وجوازه فلا بد له من محل يقوم به هذا الامكان والجواز وقد تنازعوا في هذا هل الامكان صفة خارجية لا بد لها من محل أو هي حكم عقلي لا يفتقر إلى غير الذهن والتحقيق أنه نوعان فالامكان الذهني وهو تجويز الشيء أو عدم العلم بامتناعه محله الذهن والامكان الخارجي المتعلق بالفاعل أو المحل مثل أن تقول يمكن القادر أن يفعل والمحل مثل أن تقول هذه الأرض يمكن أن تزرع وهذه المرأة يمكن أن تحبل وهذا لا بد له من محل خارجي فاذا قيل عن الرب يمكن أن يخلق فمعناه أنه يقدر على ذلك ويتمكن منه وهذه صفة قائمة به وإذا قيل يمكن أن يحدث حادث فان قيل يمكن حدوثه بدون سبب حادث فهو ممتنع وإذا كان الحدوث لا بد له من سبب حادث فذاك السبب ان كان قائما بذات الرب فذاته قديمة أزلية واختصاص ذلك الوقت بقيام مشيئة أو تمام تمكن ونحو ذلك لا يكون إلا لسبب قد أحدثه قبل هذا في غيره فلا يحدث حادث مباين إلا مسبوقا بحادث مباين له فالحدوث مسبوق بامكانه ولا بد لامكانه من محل ولهذا لم يذكر الله قط أنه أحدث شيئا إلا من شيء والذي يقول إن جنس الحوادث حدثت لا من شيء هو كقولهم إنها حدثت بلا سبب حادث مع قولهم إنها كانت ممتنعة ثم صارت ممكنة من غير تجدد سبب بل حقيقة قولهم إن الرب صار قادرا بعد أن لم يكن من غير تجدد شيء يوجب ذلك وهذه الامور كلها من أقوال الجهمية أهل الكلام المحدث المبتدع المذموم وهو بناء على قولهم انه تمتنع حوادث لا أول لها وهؤلاء وأمثالهم غلطوا فيما جاء به الشرع وأخبرت به الرسل كما غلطوا في المعقولات ."

وهذا من درء التعارض حول (الجنس) و (العين) :

"يوضح ذلك أن يقال : أتعني بكونها مسبوقية بالعدم أن جنسها مسبوق بالعدم أو كل واحد منها مسبوق بالعدم ؟ أما الأول فهو محل النزاع وأما الثاني فإذا قدر أن كل واحد كان بعد أن لم يكن - والجنس لم يزل كائنا - لم يجز أن يقال : الجنس كائن بعد أن لم يكن ولا يلزم من كون كل من أفراده مسبوقا بعدم أن يكون الجنس مسبوقا بالعدم إلا إذا ثبت حدوث الجنس وهو محل النزاع وعدم الحوادث هو نوع واحد ينقضي بحسب الحدوث فكلما حدث حادث انقضى من ذلك العدم ذلك الحادث ولم ينقض عدم غيره فالأزلي حينئذ عدم أعيان الحوادث كما أن الأزلي عند من يقول بأنه لا أول لها هو جنس الحوادث فجنس وجودها أزلي وعدم كل من أعيانها أزلي ولا منافاة بين هذا وهذا إلا أن يثبت وجوب البداية وهو محل النزاع . "

وهذا أيضا من كلامه رحمه الله :

"ومنهم من تفطن للفرق بين مالم يسبق الحوادث المحصورة المحدودة وما يسبق جنس الحوادث المتعاقبة شيأ بعد شىء أما الأول فهو حادث بالضرورة لأن تلك الحوادث لها مبدأ معين فما لم يسبقها يكون معها أو بعدها وكلاهما حادث . وأما جنس الحوادث شيئا بعد شىء فهذا شىء تنازع فيه الناس فقيل إن ذلك ممتنع فى الماضى والمستقبل كقول الجهم وأبى الهذيل فقال الجهم بفناء الجنة والنار وقال أبو الهذيل بفناء حركات أهلها وقيل بل هو جائز فى المستقبل دون الماضى لأن الماضى دخل فى الوجود دون المستقبل وهو قول كثير من طوائف النظار وقيل بل هو جائز فى الماضى والمستقبل وهذا قول أئمة أهل الملل وأئمة السنة كعبد الله بن المبارك وأحمد بن حنبل وغيرهما ممن يقول بأن الله لم يزل متكلما إذا شاء وأن كلمات الله لا نهاية لها وهى قائمة بذاته وهو متكلم بمشيئته وقدرته وهو أيضا قول أئمة الفلاسفة . "

----------


## ابن الرومية

> .
> لكن ، مسألة شمول العلمه للامتناهي من أشكل المسائل في العقيدة لم أنته من مذاكرتها بعد ، فنظرة - بارك الله فيكم - إلى ميسرة .
> .


هذه المسألة شيخنا من اعقد المسائل التي ذكرها أرسطو في مباحث الالهيات و هي من أشهر مسائل الفلسفة تعقيدا و أحد المحاور الكبرى لمسألة القدر لذا أسأل الله أن ترجع لنا من مذاكرتها سالما غانما  :Smile: ...و لكن عندي سؤال شيخنا : هل يصح وصف جنس ونوع الحوادث بالقدم-كما وصفها شيخ الاسلام-  مع أنه معنى ذهني غير موجود بالخارج؟مع ان وصف القدم و الحدوث لا يصح  الا على ما هو واقعي موجود بالخارج؟؟ و السؤال أيضا للشيخ علي و الشيخ عيد ان شاءا الاجابة

----------


## شرياس

> إذا كنت لن تفهم قولي إلا إذا قلت مثل فلان
> وبغير ذلك فلن تفهمه
> فأنا أعتذر عن المتابعة معكم
> فمن منهجي أن يحاسب كل إنسان عن قوله دون غيره
> فما دمت لن تفهم كلامي كما تقول إلا بذلك.
> فما حاجتي في الاستمرار؟
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هذه المسألة شيخنا من اعقد المسائل التي ذكرها أرسطو في مباحث الالهيات و هي من أشهر مسائل الفلسفة تعقيدا و أحد المحاور الكبرى لمسألة القدر لذا أسأل الله أن ترجع لنا من مذاكرتها سالما غانما ...و لكن عندي سؤال شيخنا : هل يصح وصف جنس ونوع الحوادث بالقدم-كما وصفها شيخ الاسلام-  مع أنه معنى ذهني غير موجود بالخارج؟ مع ان وصف القدم و الحدوث لا يصح  الا على ما هو واقعي موجود بالخارج؟؟ و السؤال أيضا للشيخ علي و الشيخ عيد ان شاءا الاجابة


وفقنا الله وإياكم أخي الكريم لما هو أنفع وأصلح .
الوصف بالحدوث والقدم يصح للأشياء الخارجية ، وللأشياء الذهنية بشرط إمكان وجود عينه في الخارج . وهذا بخلاف الوصف بالخالقية والمخلوقية ، فإن ما لم يوجد بعدُ في الخارج - أي بالفعل - لا يكون مخلوقا فضلا عن أن يكون خالقا . فما كان في علم الله تعالى السابق مثلا من تصور المخلوقات قبل وجودها ، فليس ذاك بمخلوق بل هو علم الخالق بما يريده من المخلوقات (كما قال تعالى : أن يقول له كن فيكون) .

لذلك ، كان القائلون بأن جنس الحوادث - أو جنس التخليق أو جنس المخلوق - قديم ، إنما أراد بذلك (تسلسلها) أو (مجموعها اللامتناهي) . فالأول أشبه بالتصور الذهنى ، والثاني أشبه بالواقع الخارجي . هذا ، والله أعلم ، ونساله علم ما لم نعلم والعمل بما قد كنا نعلم .

----------


## شرياس

> يا أخي . . أرجو أن لا تتعنت ، بارك الله فيك !
> ركز معي جيدا :
> - أيهما أكمل : الذي رحم غيره ولا يزال يرحم غيره ، أم الذي لم يرحم بعدُ أحدا منذ الأزل ؟
> - وأيهما أكمل : الذي رزق غيره ولا يزال يرزق غيره ، أم الذي لم يرزق بعدُ أحدا منذ الأزل ؟
> - وأيهما أكمل : الذي جاد على غيره ولا يزال يجود على غيره ، أم الذي لم يعط شيئا منذ الأزل ؟
> - وأيهما أكمل : الذي أحسن إلى غيره ولا يزال يحسن إلى غيره ، أم الذي لم يحسن ولا يمتن منذ الأزل ؟
> 
> الإجابة كلها بهذا أو ذاك ، فالسؤال واضح ، فليس للحيدة بأمثالك الكريم حاجة . والله الموفق للرشد والسداد .


يظهر أنك مصر على أن يكون الحوار والنقاش ( مناظرة ) وهنا أعذرني فأنا لست أهل للمناظرات .

أعلم أن الحوار مع المتعنتين مضيعة للوقت فإذا كنت ترى أنني ( متعنت ) حسب وصفك فلا تضيع وقتك الثمين .

----------


## نضال مشهود

إذن ، اجعله مذاكرة أو مباحثة لا مناظرة ولا مجادلة ،
فنفس سؤالي السابق يصلح لهذا ولهذا .
فلننسخ (التعنت) بالتأمل والتعلم والتدبر مع التريث والتمهل ،
ولستَ أخي العزيز في هذا الأخير وحيدا ، بل أنا والأعضاء معك .
وهذا اسمه (التعاون على البر والتقوى) . فماذا ترى يا فاضل ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> و لكن عندي سؤال شيخنا : هل يصح وصف جنس ونوع الحوادث بالقدم-كما وصفها شيخ الاسلام-  مع أنه معنى ذهني غير موجود بالخارج؟مع ان وصف القدم و الحدوث لا يصح  الا على ما هو واقعي موجود بالخارج؟؟ و السؤال أيضا للشيخ علي و الشيخ عيد ان شاءا الاجابة


أخي الفاضل .
أنا لا اوافق ابتداء على هذا الإطلاق الوارد في كلامك .
فالحوادث نوعان : حوادث متصلة بالله تعالى وهذه جنسها قديم .
أما الحوادث المنفصلة عن الله تعالى فهي متسلسلة في الماضي والمستقبل لا إلى أول وهي حادثة مخلوقة ولا يصح أن نقول عنها (قديمة) .
ولا أوافق أن جنس المخلوقات معنى ذهني لا وجود له في الخارج فجنس المخلوقات يعني كل ما خلقه الله عز وجل ولا يصح أن نقول أنه لا وجود له بل له وجود متسلسل غير متناهي .
ولا أوافق على أن شيخ الإسلام يقول بقدم جنس الحوادث ، بل مذهبه التفصيل الذي ذكرته .
فجنس الحوادث المتصلة عنده قديمة بينما جنس الحوادث المنفصلة حادث وأفرادة متسلسلة لا إلى أول في الماضي والمستقبل .
وبعيدًا عن كلام شيخ الإسلام أنا أقول شيئًا مهمًا في هذه النقطة :
هل جنس المخلوقات شيء أو ليس بشيء ؟
إن كان ليس بشيء ، فلا يوصف بحدوث ولا قدم .
وإن كان شيئًا ، فهل هو الله أو صفة من صفاته أم غير ذلك ؟
الجواب قطعًا هو غير الله وليس بصفة من صفاته .
ويلزم على هذا القول بأن جنس المخلوقات مخلوق بلا أدنى ريب أو شك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

قال الشيخ في درء التعارض ج1/ص110
((وليس مراد الخليل بقوله ((هذا ربي)) رب العالمين ولا أن هذا هو القديم الأزلي الواجب الوجود الذي كل ما سواه محدث ممكن مخلوق له ولا كان قومه يعتقدون هذا حتى يدلهم على فساده ولا اعتقد هذا أحد يعرف قوله بل قومه كانوا مشركين يعبدون الكواكب والأصنام ويقرون بالصانع )).

----------


## ابن الرومية

يا شيخ علي بارك الله فيكم التفريق بين الحادث و المخلوق عند شيخ الاسلام معروف و مشتهر و لكن لا يرد على سؤالي فالقول بأن الجنس و الكل موجود متعين في الخارج هو قول خارج عن المعقول و بديهة العقول  الا ان عنيت القدر المتشابه المتواجد في الأعيان والذي يمكن العقل من ادراك الكلي المشترك و لكن هذا القدر لا يخرج عن العين و حين تفرق بينه و بين العين شيخنا فأنت هنا تخلط بين النوع الذي يوجد في الذهن فقط و العين الموجود في الذهن و الخارج معا و كلامنا هو عن الجنس الذي يدركه الذهن فقط فهذا كما قال الشيخ نضال قد يطلق عليه قديم باعتبار وجود أفراده لا باعتبار وجوده هو نفسه....جزاكما الله خيرا فما أمتع ما تجودان به و أسجل متابعتي و استفادتي من هذا النقاش الممتع
و السلام

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> وكلامنا هو عن الجنس الذي يدركه الذهن فقط فهذا كما قال الشيخ نضال قد يطلق عليه قديم باعتبار وجود أفراده لا باعتبار وجوده هو نفسه....


معذرة يا أخي لعلي لم أفهم كلامك وكلام الأخ نضال في هذه الجزئية فهمًا صحيحًا ، هل أفهم من العبارة المقتبسة من كلامك أنك تقول بقدم جنس المخلوقات باعتبار وجود أفراد المخلوقات في القدم ، أليس هذا قول : بقدم أعيان المخلوقات ، أم أنني لم أفهم كلامك .
وأتمنى لو وضحت أنت أو الأخ نضال معنى الجنس أكثر من ذلك إن أمكن بارك الله فيك ، وطبعًا هذا طلب للاستفادة ليس أكثر أيها الأحبة ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

ألجمتني شيخنا بتواضعكم ...فلم تبق لي خيارا الا انتظار الشيخ نضال فهو أفهم للمسألة و أقرب اليكم بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيكم مشايخنا الكرام وفتح لنا ولكم فتوح العارفين . لست أنا بذاك القدر حتى تنتظروني ، بل شأني أنني أنقل علم العلماء وأبين مقاصدهم . وصاحب هذا الصنيع مثلي لا يسمى (شيخا) .

وبخصوص المسألة ، فلعل الأفضل بنا أن نبدأ بتعريف المصطلحات التى عليها مدار الكلام والله المستعان :

- القديم : ما لا بداية له ، فوجوده يتقدم على كل ما قدرنا من الأزمان المتعينة ؛
- الأزلي : معناه معنى القدم ، وبعضهم يجعلونه أعم من القدم فيشمل المعدوم والعدم ؛
- الحادث : ما كان لوجوده بداية ، فهو مسبوق بعدم نفسه وبما هو شرط لوجوده ؛
- التسلسل : التتبع اللامتناهي والتعاقب اللامنقضي ، ويكون في الماضي أو في المستقبل أو فيهما ؛
- الفاني : ما يكون له نهاية ، فهو ملحوق بعدم نفسه بعد وجوده وقد يبعث أو يعاد مرة أخرى ؛
- المنقضي : معناه معنى الفانى ، وقد يجعلونه - ولم أجده - خاصا بما يختص بوقته فلا يعاد ؛
- الباقي والدائم والأبدي : ما لا نهاية له ، أي ليس لوجوده آخر فليس هو ملحوقا بعدم ولا فناء ؛
- الأزل : اسم لما ليس له بداية من الزمن ؛
- الأبد : اسم لما ليس له نهاية من الزمن ؛
( والأزل والأبد كل منهما ليس وقتا معينا ، بل هما العبارة عن عدم الانتهاء من الزمن )

"الجنس" (في هذا البحث لا في المنطق) أو "النوع" : كليٌّ له أفراد أو أشخاص أو أعيان .
والكليات لا وجود لها في الخارج ، بل وجوده إنما يكون في العلم والأذهان ،
وأما في الخارج ، فالموجود فيه أفرادًا / أعيانًا / أشخاصًا / آحادًا .
ويطلق (الجنس) أيضا على كل فرد من أفراده لا بعينه أو على مجموعة أفراد أو جميع الأفراد ،
وهذا الأخير موجود في الخارج حسب وجود الأفراد .

وأما "الفرد" أو "العين" : فهو موجود معيَّن يتميز عن غيره من الموجودات لا يشارك في وجوده غيره .
وهذا الفرد أو العين صورتُه أو مَثَلُه موجودٌ بالأذهان ، ونفسُه أو حقيقتُه موجودٌ في الخارج الواقع .
وأفراد الجنس أو أعيانه إما أن يوجد في الخارج لحظة واحدة ، وإما أن يوجد متعاقبة واحدا تلو الآخر ؛
كما أنها إما أن تكون محصورة بعدد معين ، وإما أن تكون غير محصورة بل لا نهاية لعدد أعيانها .

فإذا كان الأفراد محصورة بالعدد ، فالجنس قطعا له بداية وله نهاية ، فهو حادث الجنس والأفراد .
وأما إذا كان الأفراد غير محصورة بالعدد ، فللجنس ثلاث حالات لا رابع لها :
- إما أن يكون له بداية ولا يكون له نهاية ، كنعيم أهل الجنة مثلا ؛
- وإما أن يكون له نهاية وليس له بداية ، ولا أجد له مثالا ؛
- وإما أن لا يكون له بداية ولا له نهاية ، كأفعال الله تعالى وكلامه .

والمسلمون يقولون في دعاء الصباح :
" سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، عدد خلقك ، ورضا نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك "

ولعل هذا القدر كاف للبداية ، فبانتظار الملاحظات والردود المناسبة من الإخوة والمشايخ الكرام . ويجدر بي قبل ذلك أن أنقل هذه الفقرة الوجيزة من كلام شيخنا شيخ الإسلام ررر :

"وذلك أن معنى الأزل ليس هو شيئا له ابتداء محدود حتى يقال : هل حصل شيء منها في ذلك المبدأ المحدود ؟ بل معنى الأزل هو معنى القدم ومعناه : ما لا ابتداء لوجوده ولا يقدر الذهن غاية إلا كان قبل تلك الغاية فإذا قال القائل : ( هل وجد شيء من هذه الحوادث في الأزل ) كان معناه : هل منها قديم لا أول لوجوده لم يزل موجودا ؟ والمثبت لذلك إنما يقول : لم يزل الجنس موجودا شيئا بعد شيء كما يقوله المسلمون وجمهور الناس غيرهم في الأبد فيقولون : إنه لا يزال جنس الحوادث يحدث شيئا بعد شيء " .

----------


## نضال مشهود

فمراد من يقول إن جنس الكلام قديم أو جنس الكلام موجود في الأزل ،
هو : كون المتكلم لم يزل يتكلم بمشيئته عن قدرته .
ومراد من يقول إن جنس المخلوق قديم أو جنس المخلوق موجود في الأزل ،
هو : كون الخالق لم يزل يخلق مخلوقا لا إلى بداية .

وهذا معنى قولنا إن الأزل ليس وقتا معينًَّا ، بل هو عبارة عن عدم البداية - كما أن الأبد عبارة عن عدم النهاية .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> قال الشيخ في درء التعارض ج1/ص110
> ((وليس مراد الخليل بقوله ((هذا ربي)) رب العالمين ولا أن هذا هو القديم الأزلي الواجب الوجود الذي كل ما سواه محدث ممكن مخلوق له ولا كان قومه يعتقدون هذا حتى يدلهم على فساده ولا اعتقد هذا أحد يعرف قوله بل قومه كانوا مشركين يعبدون الكواكب والأصنام ويقرون بالصانع )).



نعم ، كل ما سوى الله محدث مخلوق كائن بعد أن لم يكن عابد له طوعًا أو كرهًا .
وكل ما فعله الله من الأفعال حادث كائن بعد أن لم يكن مسبوق بالإرادة المسببة له .

----------


## شرياس

> ولا أوافق أن جنس المخلوقات معنى ذهني لا وجود له في الخارج فجنس المخلوقات يعني كل ما خلقه الله عز وجل ولا يصح أن نقول أنه لا وجود له بل له وجود متسلسل غير متناهي .
> هل جنس المخلوقات شيء أو ليس بشيء ؟
> إن كان ليس بشيء ، فلا يوصف بحدوث ولا قدم .
> وإن كان شيئًا ، فهل هو الله أو صفة من صفاته أم غير ذلك ؟
> الجواب قطعًا هو غير الله وليس بصفة من صفاته .
> ويلزم على هذا القول بأن جنس المخلوقات مخلوق بلا أدنى ريب أو شك .


*يعني جنس المخلوقات هو عندك جميع ما خلق الله وكل ما خلق الله حادث وعليه يكون جنس المخلوقات حادث وما كان كله حادث كان تسلسله حادث فإن كل مخلوق له بداية فمن المحال أن تجتمع المخلوقات لتكون ( أزلية ) ولأجل ذلك كان للمخلوقات بداية فكان هناك أول المخلوقات .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل جنس المخلوق شيءٌ ؟

- جنس المخلوق جنسُ شيئٍ لا عينُ شيئٍ

هل جنس المخلوق مخلوق ؟

- هو جنس المخلوق لا مخلوق بعينه ، فالسؤال غير واضح .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> نعم ، كل ما سوى الله محدث مخلوق كائن بعد أن لم يكن عابد له طوعًا أو كرهًا .


إذا كان كذلك فهل جنس المخلوقات هو الله أو غيره أو ليس بشيء ؟!!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *يعني جنس المخلوقات هو عندك جميع ما خلق الله*


نعم هو كذلك وهو متحقق في الواقع لكن شيئًا بعد شيء .
بمعنى أن جميع الخلق الموجود في هذه اللحظة ، كان قبله خلق وسيكون بعده خلق ، فجميع المخلوقات التي خلقها الله عز وجل وجدت في الواقع لكن يستحيل وجودها جميعًا في وقت واحد لكنها تخلق شيئًا بعد شيء .



> *يعني جنس المخلوقات هو عندك جميع ما خلق الله وكل ما خلق الله حادث وعليه يكون جنس المخلوقات حادث*


هذا صحيح !!



> *وما كان كله حادث كان تسلسله حادث .*


هذا خطأ بهذا الإجمال بل الحوادث المتصلة بالله غير مخلوقة وجنسها قديم ، والحوادث المنفصلة مخلوقة وجنسها حادث مخلوق.
وسبب التفريق هو اختلاف علاقتها بالله كما مر فالصفات علاقتها بالله اقتران ، بينما المخلوقات علاقتها بالله سببية أو علية غير مقترنة .



> * فإن كل مخلوق له بداية فمن المحال أن تجتمع المخلوقات لتكون ( أزلية ) ولأجل ذلك كان للمخلوقات بداية فكان هناك أول المخلوقات .*


للمخلوق المعين بداية أما المخلوقات جميعًا في جملتها ليس لها بداية ، لأن الله خالق منذ الأزل ، ومنعنا من القول بقدمها أننا نعلم علم اليقين أن الله سابق على هذا الخلق في جملته لأنه خالقه وموجده .
وأنت إلى الآن يا أخ شرياس لم تجب على الاعتراض الوارد على القول بمخلوق هو أو المخلوقات ، وهو:
هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق كان خالقًا بالفعل أم بالقوة ، بلفظ آخر هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق الأول كان خالقًا بمعنى أنه قادر على الفعل فقط أو خالق بالفعل ؟!!

----------


## شرياس

> هذا خطأ بهذا الإجمال بل الحوادث المتصلة بالله غير مخلوقة وجنسها قديم ، والحوادث المنفصلة مخلوقة وجنسها حادث مخلوق.
> 
> 
> وأنت إلى الآن يا أخ شرياس لم تجب على الاعتراض الوارد على القول بمخلوق هو أو المخلوقات ، وهو:
> هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق كان خالقًا بالفعل أم بالقوة ، بلفظ آخر هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق الأول كان خالقًا بمعنى أنه قادر على الفعل فقط أو خالق بالفعل ؟!!


*كنت أقصد عندما قلت ( كله حادث ) أي جنسه ونوعه لكن صفات الله تعالى الفعلية جنسها قديم ونوعها حادث كما تفضلت* 

*صدقت فكلما أردت الرد دخل بعض الإخوة بمشاركة أشغلتني عن الرد لكن أعدك في المشاركة القادمة سوف أرد بالتفصيل على إعتراضك ولن أنشغل بأي مشاركة أخرى إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> إذا كان كذلك فهل جنس المخلوقات هو الله أو غيره أو ليس بشيء ؟!!


طبعا : غيره . وهذا واضح .

وقولكم : (جنس المخلوق مخلوقٌ) هو مثل قول القائل :
"جنس الإرادة إرادةٌ" و "جنس الفعل فعلٌ"  و "جنس الإنسان إنسان" و "جنس الحجر حجرٌ" .
وما فائدة أمثال هذا الكلام ؟!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> طبعا : غيره . وهذا واضح .
> وقولكم : (جنس المخلوق مخلوقٌ) هو مثل قول القائل :
> "جنس الإرادة إرادةٌ" و "جنس الفعل فعلٌ"  و "جنس الإنسان إنسان" و "جنس الحجر حجرٌ" .
> وما فائدة أمثال هذا الكلام ؟!


أخي الحبيب يلزم من القول بأن جنس المخلوقات غير الله أن يكون مخلوقًا لا محالة فكل ما عدا الله مخلوق لا ريب في هذا .
وأما استنكارك قول : "جنس الإرادة إرادةٌ" و "جنس الفعل فعلٌ"  و "جنس الإنسان إنسان" و "جنس الحجر حجرٌ" .
فذلك لأنه من البديهيات فلا يحتاج إلى تقرير ، وإنما قلنا: ((جنس المخلوق مخلوق )) لما وجدنا من ينازع في هذه البديهيات . (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أخي الحبيب يلزم من القول بأن جنس المخلوقات غير الله أن يكون مخلوقًا لا محالة فكل ما عدا الله مخلوق لا ريب في هذا .
> وأما استنكارك قول : "جنس الإرادة إرادةٌ" و "جنس الفعل فعلٌ"  و "جنس الإنسان إنسان" و "جنس الحجر حجرٌ" .
> فذلك لأنه من البديهيات فلا يحتاج إلى تقرير ، وإنما قلنا: ((جنس المخلوق مخلوق )) لما وجدنا من ينازع في هذه البديهيات . (ابتسامة)


ما كان غير الله من الأشياء الخارجية ، فهو مخلوق بلا أدنى ريب .
وأما ما كان من الأشياء العلمية ، فحكمه حسب حكم المحل .
يلاحظ مثلا قول الله تعالى : ( كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء ، إذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون )
ما / من هو المخاطب في هذه الآية ؟ وهل هو مخلوق ؟ وكيف يكون مخلوقا وهو لم يوجد بعد ؟!

جنس الإرادة جنس الإرادة ، وجنس الإنسان جنس الإنسان ، وجنس الحجر جنس الحجر . . هذا هو البديهي .
وأما أن نقول إن جنس الإرادة إرادة وجنس الإنسان إنسان فهذا لبس وعيٌّ من القول ، والعياذ بالله تعالى .

إن أردنا بجنس الإنسان : مجموعة الإنسان أجمعهم ، فالمجموع لا يقال له ( إنسان ) ؛
وإن أردنا بجنس الإنسان : أحد الإنسان لا بعينه ، فهو في الخارج معين فهو لا شك ( إنسان ) ؛
وإن أردنا بجنس الإنسان تصوره الكلي في الأذهان فهو ( مَثَل الإنسان ) لا إنسان بالفعل .

ويقاس على هذا ( جنس المخلوق ) و ( جنس التخليق ) وكل ما على هذا النمط من المسميات .

والله الموفق للسداد .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> إن أردنا بجنس الإنسان : مجموعة الإنسان أجمعهم ، فالمجموع لا يقال له ( إنسان ) ؛
> وإن أردنا بجنس الإنسان : أحد الإنسان لا بعينه ، فهو في الخارج معين فهو لا شك ( إنسان ) ؛
> وإن أردنا بجنس الإنسان تصوره الكلي في الأذهان فهو ( مَثَل الإنسان ) لا إنسان بالفعل .


أخي الفاضل أنت الآن تفرق بين هذا الأمور الثلاثة، وهذا جيد .
الأول: وهو مجموع الإنسان أجمعهم ومثل ذلك مجموع الخلق أجمعهم = وهذا ما أقصده بجنس المخلوقات.
الثاني: أحد الإنسان لا بعينه ، وهذا لا شك غير مراد في كلامي ألبتة .
الثالث: التصور .
ونحن عندما نسأل وعندما نتكلم إنما نتكلم عن الأول الجنس الذي هو مجموع الخلق أجمعهم .
السؤال الآن جنس المخلوقات بهذا المعنى له تحقق في الخارج أم لا ؟
تصوري - وإن كان خطأ فأرجو أن تصوب لي مشكورًا - أنه متحقق في الخارج لكن شيئًا بعد شيء وهذا موافق لقولنا ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق.
فإن كان ما فهمته أنا صحيحًا من أن جنس المخلوقات شيء غير الله وليس تصورًا ذهنيًا وأنه يمكن تحققه في الخارج شيئًا بعد شيء ، وأنه على ذلك يكون مخلوقًا فما هو الخطأ في هذا الكلام بارك الله فيك ؟!!

----------


## سمير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكتاب المذكور لكاملة الكواري في المسالة اين هو موجود على الشبكة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أخي الفاضل أنت الآن تفرق بين هذا الأمور الثلاثة، وهذا جيد .
> الأول: وهو مجموع الإنسان أجمعهم ومثل ذلك مجموع الخلق أجمعهم = وهذا ما أقصده بجنس المخلوقات.
> الثاني: أحد الإنسان لا بعينه ، وهذا لا شك غير مراد في كلامي ألبتة .
> الثالث: التصور .
> ونحن عندما نسأل وعندما نتكلم إنما نتكلم عن الأول الجنس الذي هو مجموع الخلق أجمعهم .
> السؤال الآن جنس المخلوقات بهذا المعنى له تحقق في الخارج أم لا ؟
> تصوري - وإن كان خطأ فأرجو أن تصوب لي مشكورًا - أنه متحقق في الخارج لكن شيئًا بعد شيء وهذا موافق لقولنا ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق.
> فإن كان ما فهمته أنا صحيحًا من أن جنس المخلوقات شيء غير الله وليس تصورًا ذهنيًا وأنه يمكن تحققه في الخارج شيئًا بعد شيء ، وأنه على ذلك يكون مخلوقًا فما هو الخطأ في هذا الكلام بارك الله فيك ؟!!


حسنا يا شيخنا الفاضل . . . الاصطلاح لا مشاحة فيه ، فالمهم أن يكوم المقصود واضحا قبل الاتفاق على المصطلحات .

فما إجايتكم على هذين السؤالين :

هل عدد المخلوقات أجمعهم محصورٌ متناهٍ أم أنها غير متناه ؟

وهل مجموع المخلوقات أجمعهم حادثٌ له بداية وكان غير موجودا ثم يوجد ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحبتي في الله
كنت قد آليتُ على نفسي أن لا أكتب في هذا الموضوع عندما لم يجبني صاحبه أصلحه الله إجابة صريحة، وربط فهم إجابتي بجواب غيري، وهو غير جائز في النقاش العلمي.
لكن وجدتكم ذهبتم مذهبًا آخر بالقضية ، واختلفتم في ثابت من الثوابت العقلية. حتى نطق بعضكم بما يخالف الأدلة العقلية والسمعية.
فلم أقصد بمشاركتي الدخول في تفاصيل، ولكن قصدت التوضيح والتدليل، على أمر ما لي من تبيينه بديل.
فبغض النظر عما أضيفت إليه لفظة ((جنس))
السؤال عن الجنس  هو الله أو غيره؟ غير صحيح
ومَن جعل ذلك إلزاما بأن الجنس من حيث هو جنس مخلوق غير صائب.
لأنّ هذا ما حاول أن يلزم به متكلمو المعتزلة أهلَ السنة في نصر قولهم بخلق القرآن.
ووجه ذلك أنهم سألوا: هل جنس الكلام مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
فمن قال لهم: مخلوق، ألزموه بأن كلام الله مخلوق لأنه يدخل في جنس الكلام بلا خلاف بين عقلاء الناس.
ومَن قال: غير مخلوق، ألزموه بأن كلام الناس غير مخلوق لأنه يدخل أيضا في جنس الكلام بلا خلاف بين عقلاء الناس.
ولذلك نقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله أنه قيل له: إن فلاناً يقول لما خلق الله الأحرف سجدت له إلا ألف، فقالت: لا أسجد حتى أؤمر. فقال الإمام أحمد: هذا كفر.
قال شيخ الإسلام: «فأنكر على من قال إن الحروف مخلوقة، لأنه إذا كان جنس الحروف مخلوقاً لزم أن يكون القرآن العربي والتوراة العبرية وغير ذلك مخلوقاً وهذا باطل مخالف لقول السلف والأئمة، مخالف للأدلة العقلية والسمعية»
وقال في موضع آخر: «وأما قول القائل: إن الحروف قديمة أو حروف المعجم قديمة فإن أراد جنسها فهذا صحيح، وإن أراد الحرف المعين فقد أخطأ فإن له مبدأ ومنتهى، وهو مسبوق بغيره، وما كان كذلك لم يكن إلا محدثاً.»
وبين في موضع آخر فساد تصور وجود الكليات ((كالجنس)) وجود أعيان، فقال: «الكليات - كالجنس والنوع والفصل والخاصة والعرض العام - لا توجد في الخارج منفصلة عن الأعيان الموجودة . وهذا معلوم بالضرورة ومتفق عليه بين العقلاء وإنما يحكى الخلاف في ذلك عن شيعة "أفلاطون" ونحوه : الذين يقولون بإثبات "المثل الأفلاطونية" وهي الكليات المجردة عن الأعيان خارج الذهن، وعن شيعة "فيثاغورس" في إثبات العدد المطلق خارج الذهن. والمعلم الأول "أرسطو" وأتباعه متفقون على بطلان قول هؤلاء وهؤلاء» 
قلت: وما لا وجود له في الأعيان فهو من حيث تصوّره في الحقيقة عدم، والعدم لا يقال فيه مخلوق ولا غير مخلوق.
وأما من حيث تصوّره في الأذهان فهو وجود، لكن ليس كل ما تتصوّره الأذهان يكون له وجودا في الحقيقة؛ كمن تصوّر أن فوق العرش إلها مع الله -تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرا- ، وهذا من أبعد المستحيلات،
فهل ذلك الذي تصوّره مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
من قال: مخلوق، فقد جعل فوق العرش مخلوقا وليس فوق العرش إلا الله.
ومن قال: غير مخلوق، فقد جعل فوق العرش إلها آخر غير الله.
نعم قد يقول البعض: إن تصوّره نفسه هو المخلوق وليس ما تصوّره.
نقول: هذا حق؛ لأن تصوّره هو من فعله، وأفعال العباد مخلوقة.
لكن هذا لا يَرِد على الجنس؛ لأنه ليس تصوّرا خاصّا بواحد من الناس، بل هو أمر كلّي مجرّد إلا عند أفلاطون وفيثاغورث وأتباعهما، وقد خالفوا بذلك عقلاء العالَمين.
ومَن قال: إن قصدي بالجنس جميع أفراده فهو بذلك مخلوق.
نقول: أصل الكلام خطأ فما يُبنى عليه يكون خطأً بالتبعيّة؛ لأن جنس أي شيء لا يطلق على مجموع أفراده بالاتفاق. 
أكتفي بهذه الإشارة حتى لا يلتبس الأمر على بعض إخواني.
فمَن فهم هذا الأمر علِم الصواب في المسألة إن شاء الله.
ومَن عجز عن إدراكه فليتوقف عن الخوض فيه حتى لا ينزلق في خطأ عقدي وهو لا يشعر.
محبكم/ عيد فهمي*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نعم - بارك الله فيك - جنس المخلوقات حادث، إن قصدت (حادث) بمعنى أنه مسبوق بغيره أقول نعم هو حادث لأنه مسبوق بخالقه، وأظن هذه لا نختلف فيها فالله تعالى سابق على ما عداه.
ومجموع المخلوقات حادث ليس له بداية، بل لم يزل هناك خلق قبله خلق لا إلى أول هذا هو معنى التسلسل.
وما من مخلوق من الأفراد إلا وهو مسبوق بخالقه وكذلك مجموع المخلوقات مسبوق بخالقه.
وأما كونه وجد بعد أن لم يكن فلا أقول بهذا لأن الله سبحانه لم يزل خالقًا وهو خالق على التحقيق بالقوة وبالفعل وليس بالقوة وحدها.
لكن المقطوع به في هذا أن الله سابق على خلقه وأن الخلق حادث مخلوق والله قديم غير مخلوق بل هو خالق كل شيء.

وأنا أريد منك يا أخ نضال - بارك الله فيك - أن تجيب على ما ألزمتك به وهو إذا كان جنس المخلوقات (وهو مجموع ما خلقه الله ) غير الله وهو متحقق في الواقع شيئًا بعد شيء فإن القول بقدمه يستلزم القول بقديمين وهذا باطل !!!





تنبيه : كتبت هذه المشاركة قبل أن أرى مشاركة الأخ (عيد فهمي) السابقة .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

إلى هنا أنا متوقف عن الخوض في هذه المسألة ليس لموافقتي على كل ما جاء في مشاركة الأخ (عيد فهمي) جزاه الله خيرًا ، لكن أنا أرى أن الكلام في هذه المسألة ذهب بعيدًا فعلا وطال ، وهي من المسائل الكبار ، وأرى - وهذا غير ملزم لأحد - أن نكتفي بهذا القدر من النقاش ومن كان لدية فتوى من فتاوى أهل العلم الكبار المعتبرين فليأت بها وليضعها هنا تتميمًا للفائدة.
وأمَّا أنا فأعتذر عن الخوض في هذه القضية أكثر من ذلك وأستغفر الله من القول عليه بغير علم ، وكل قول قلته يخالف ما كان عليه رسول الله وصحابته الكرام ومن تبعهم بإحسان فأنا راجع عنه في الجملة. وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.

وأعتذر عن الرد على أي سؤال يوجه إليّ في هذه المسألة وقد قلت ما أراه وأسأل الله أن يثبتني على ما فيه من الحق وأن يجنبني ما فيه من الخطأ والخطل .

----------


## نضال مشهود

شيخنا الفاضل علي عبد الباقي ، قولكم : (مجموع المخلوقات حادث ليس له بداية) هو عين التناقض ، فإن معنى (الحادث) : ما له بداية ويسبقه عدمه ، ولا أرى من استعمل على غير ذلك قبل هذا الوقت بالذات . والله لا أفهم ما هذا المصطلح الذي بنيتم عليه الكلام ؟ هذا ليس مصطلح المتكلمين ولا حتى الفلاسفة القائلين بالإيجاب الذاتى وتعدد القدماء ، فضلا عن أن يكون مصطلح أهل الحديث وعلماء السنة .



> وأنا أريد منك يا أخ نضال - بارك الله فيك - أن تجيب على ما ألزمتك به وهو إذا كان جنس المخلوقات (وهو مجموع ما خلقه الله ) غير الله وهو متحقق في الواقع شيئًا بعد شيء فإن القول بقدمه يستلزم القول بقديمين وهذا باطل !!!
> تنبيه : كتبت هذه المشاركة قبل أن أرى مشاركة الأخ (عيد فهمي) السابقة .


وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا الفاضل ؛
أولا : ليس هذا مصطلحي الذي تكلمت عليه . بل على هذا الاصطلاح يكون (جنس المخلوقات) لم ولن يوجد أبدًا على الإطلاق . كيف لا ؟ والموجود اليوم من مخلوقات الله تعالى هو ليس كلها ، بل كثير من المخلوقات قد فنيت قبل هذا اليوم ، وكثير منها لم توجد بعد . وكذلك في زمن الطوفان أو زمن الهجرة أو أي زمان فلاني . . قد فنيت قبل ذلك الزمن مخلوقات كثيرة لا يحصوا عددها إلا خالقها ، ولم يوجد بعد عندئذ من مخلوقات الله تعالى أشياء كثيرة جدًّا جدًّا لا نهاية لها . فالمتحقق في الواقع - على مقتضى هذا الاصطلاح - هو جزء هذا الجنس أو بعضه لا نفس الجنس ولا تمامه .
ثانيا : قصدي بقولي السابق (جنس المخلوقات غير الله) هو أنه (ليس الله) . وهذا لا إشكال فيه ، فإن (العدم) و (المعدوم) و (الممتنع) أيضا ليس الله ولا من أوصافه . فليس كل ما قيل إنه غير الله : مخلوقات متحققة أو صفاتها . بل نفس سؤال السائل : (هل جنس المخلوقات هو الله أو غير الله ؟) موقع للبس والإيهام . فإما أن يمتنع عن الإجابة ، وإما أن يقال إنه غير الله بالمفهوم المتعارف : (الله تعالى ليس من جنس المخلوقات ، فجنس المخلوقات إذن ليس الله ، بل هو جنس لمصنوعاته تعالى) .
ثالثا : الجنس عند التحقق في الخارج لا يبقى هو جنسًا ، بل أصبح عينًا مشخصا . وقد قلت مرارًا : (إن الجنس لا يوجد في الخارج جنسًا ، بل يوجد أعيانًا) ، وهذا نفس دندنة شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله عند التفضيل في هذه القضية كما هو المشاهد في كتبه وفتاويه .
رابعا : فقول القائل : (إن جنس الشيء الفلاني قديم ليس بحادث) ، معناه : أن ذلك الشيء لم يزل بعض أفراده موجودة متحققة في الخارج قبل الآن . وما من وقت يقدر ، إلا وبعض أعيان هذا الجنس موجودا قبل ذلك الوقت . فماصداق هذا الجنس إذن لم يزل موجودا بالفعل قبل أي وقت من الأوقات .
فإذا قلنا (إن جنس المخلوق قديم) ، فمعناه أن ما من وقت يقدر إلا وقد كان يوجد قبل ذلك الوقت مخلوق أو مخلوقات لا بعينها . وإذا قلنا (إن جنس التخليق قديم) ، فمعناه أن ما من وقت يقدر إلا وقد كان يوجد قبل ذلك الوقت تخليق أو تخليقات لا بعينها .
وهذا معنى (القديم) ، أي ما يتقدم على كل وقت من أعيان الأوقات .

ولم يخالفنا في جملة هذا إلا المتكلمون والفلاسفة .
قالت الكرامية : (جنس التكوين حادث قائم بذات الباري وليس قديما ، وبهذا يكون العالم المكوَّن حادثا) ؛
وقالت الأشاعرة : (جنس الحوادث حادث لكون كل فرد من أفرادها حادث ، فالعالم حادث وحصول التخليق حادث) ،
وقالوا : (جنس التخليق حادث منه تعالى لحدوث التعلق التنجيزى من الإرادة القديمة ، وكان قبل ذلك ممتنعا منه تعالى) ؛
وقالت المعتزلة : (جنس القدرة على التخليق حادث ، فإن القديم لا يتعدد والقدرة غير القادر ، بل القدرة موجودة في لا محل ) ؛
وقالت الجهمية : (جنس المخلوقات حادث منقض ، فله بداية وله نهاية ، وهو مسبوق بالعدم وملحوق به أيضا ، فالجنة فانية ) ؛
وقالت ملاحدة الفلاسفة : (أعيان الأفلاك التسعة قديمة ، وإن كان جنس ما تحت فلك القمر حادث بحدوث التأثير عن العقل الفعال ) .

فسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون . . وسلام على المرسلين ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## شرياس

> وأنت إلى الآن يا أخ شرياس لم تجب على الاعتراض الوارد على القول بمخلوق هو أو المخلوقات ، وهو:
> هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق كان خالقًا بالفعل أم بالقوة ، بلفظ آخر هل الله قبل هذا المخلوق الأول كان خالقًا بمعنى أنه قادر على الفعل فقط أو خالق بالفعل ؟!!


*إن الله تعالى متصفٌ بصفات الكمال ومن هذه الصفات القدرة والخلق فالله تعالى قادرٌ على كل شيء وهو سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شيء قال تعالى   إن الله على كل شيء قدير  النور آية 45  وقال تعالى  الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل   الزمر آية 62   .*
*
ولايوجد تناقض بين الإعتقاد أن الله تعالى خالق في الأزل وإعتقاد وجود مخلوق أول لأن الله تعالى خالقٌ قبل أن يخلق كما أنه رازقٌ قبل أن يرزق وسوف أضرب مثال ولله المثل الأعلى 

لنقرأ هذه العبارة :
(( ماِئدَةٌ تُشْبِع وَماءٌ يُروي وجَنَّةٌ تَسُرُّ الناظِرين  )) 
لايلزم أن تُؤكل المائدة حتى توصف بالإشباع أو يُشرب الماء حتى يوصف بالإرواء أو تٌرى الجنة حتى تٌسِرَّ من يراها وأنا أضرب هذا المثل لغويا لا أكثر .*
*
أما ربط صفة الخلق بخلق المخلوقات بمعنى إستبعاد كون الله تعالى متصف بالخلق من غير وجود المخلوقات كمن يقول لايمكن أن يكون الله تعالى خالق إلا مع وجود مخلوقات فهذا محال شرعا وعقلا لماذا ؟

أما شرعا فلأن الله تعالى وحده المتصف بالقِدم وفي الحديث  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره 
وأما عقلا فإن من المعلوم أن المخلوقات كلها حوادث والله تعالى هو الذي أحدثها فكيف يكون هناك شيء من المخلوقات موجود في الأزل مع الله !!! تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيرا وبما أن جميع المخلوقات حوادث فلا بد إذا من وجود مخلوق أول أو على الأقل وجود مخلوقين وجدا معاً كمن يقول مثلا أن العرش و الماء خلقا معاً وهما أول الخلق .

أما إمكانية وجود مخلوق أو مخلوقات بلا بداية فهذا محال إذ لا شيء أسمه مخلوق بلا بداية فلو قال قائل أليس الله قادرٌ على خلق مخلوق ليس له بداية ؟

نقول إن هذا السؤال باطل ٌ من أساسه فليس هناك مخلوق ليس له بداية كما أنه لايوجد مخلوق يعلم الغيب أو يغفر الذنوب أو ينزل الغيث لذى نقول أن كل هذا لاشيء واللاشيء لايقع تحت القدرة الإلهيه لأنه لاشيء .*

----------


## شرياس

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أحبتي في الله
> كنت قد آليتُ على نفسي أن لا أكتب في هذا الموضوع عندما لم يجبني صاحبه أصلحه الله إجابة صريحة، وربط فهم إجابتي بجواب غيري، وهو غير جائز في النقاش العلمي.
> محبكم/ عيد فهمي*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأحبك الله الذي فيه أحببتنا .
لم أكن أعلم أن هذا السؤال غير جائز في النقاش العلمي وهذه فائدة منكم لي وللأخوة فجزاكم الله خيرا وسعداء بعودتكم أخونا الفاضل عيد فهمي .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني الأفاضل
ما زلتم تضطروني للمشاركة لبيان ما قد يلتبس على من يطالع مشاركاتكم



> *
> لنقرأ هذه العبارة :
> (( ماِئدَةٌ تُشْبِع وَماءٌ يُروي وجَنَّةٌ تَسُرُّ الناظِرين  )) 
> لايلزم أن تُؤكل المائدة حتى توصف بالإشباع أو يُشرب الماء حتى يوصف بالإرواء أو تٌرى الجنة حتى تٌسِرَّ من يراها وأنا أضرب هذا المثل لغويا لا أكثر .*


*المثل المضروب غير صحيح بغض النظر عن الصواب في أصل المسألة
لأن المثل يتكلم عن صفات لازمة والمسألة في أفعال متعدية
فالطعام لا يفعل الإشباع إنما يتصف بكونه مشبعا
والماء لا يفعل الرِيّ وإنما يوصف بأنه مرويا.
والمعنى الصحيح الذي يضرب لا بد أن يوافق أصل المسألة
مثل:
كاتب يكتب، وصانع يصنع، ومتكلم يتكلم
وهنا:
هل يسمى الكاتب كاتبا وهو لم يكتب شيئا مطلقا
وهل يسمى الصانع صانعا وهو لم يصنع شيئا أبدا
وهل يسمى المتكلم متكلما وهو لم ينطق كلمة واحدة من قبل
فيعود الإشكال كما هو
وللأسف فهذه الأمثلة أو شبيهة بها تماما كان قد أوردها بشر المريسي في ادّعائه بخلق القرآن فاحذروا يا إخواني فقد كثر كلامكم ووقع فيه كثير من كلام أهل البدع واستدلالاتهم وأنتم لا تشعرون
والله أنا مشفق عليكم جدا.
أخوكم المحب / عيد فهمي*

----------


## شرياس

> *
> المثل المضروب غير صحيح بغض النظر عن الصواب في أصل المسألة
> لأن المثل يتكلم عن صفات لازمة والمسألة في أفعال متعدية
> فالطعام لا يفعل الإشباع إنما يتصف بكونه مشبعا
> والماء لا يفعل الرِيّ وإنما يوصف بأنه مرويا.
> والمعنى الصحيح الذي يضرب لا بد أن يوافق أصل المسألة
> مثل:
> كاتب يكتب، وصانع يصنع، ومتكلم يتكلم*


*جزاك الله خير على التصحيح وأستغفر الله تعالى ولكن هذا فيما يتعلق بالناحية اللغوية فهل ترى خطأ فيما ذكرت من الناحية العقائدية .*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> وأعتذر عن الرد على أي سؤال يوجه إليّ في هذه المسألة وقد قلت ما أراه وأسأل الله أن يثبتني على ما فيه من الحق وأن يجنبني ما فيه من الخطأ والخطل .


مع الاعتذار للإخوة الأفاضل الذين يتحاورون في هذا الموضوع وبإمكان الأخ (نضال) أن يجيب على الأخ شرياس إن أحب فإن مذهبه يناقض ما ذهب إليه من القول بالتسلسل في الماضي، والعكس أيضا صحيح.

أما أنا فسأكتفي فيما يأتي بنقل ما أقف عليه في هذه المسألة من كلام أهل العلم الكبار .

----------


## شرياس

> وهل يسمى المتكلم متكلما وهو لم ينطق كلمة واحدة من قبل
> فيعود الإشكال كما هو
> وللأسف فهذه الأمثلة أو شبيهة بها تماما كان قد أوردها بشر المريسي في ادّعائه بخلق القرآن فاحذروا يا إخواني فقد كثر كلامكم ووقع فيه كثير من كلام أهل البدع واستدلالاتهم وأنتم لا تشعرون
> والله أنا مشفق عليكم جدا.
> أخوكم المحب / عيد فهمي[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]


*جزاك الله خير على محبتك وإشفاقك وهذا هو دأب الإخوة الكرام ولكن عندما نرى أحدأ من الإخوة وقع في خطأ فلا بد من البيان والنصيحة .

 صفة الكلام ثابته لله تعالى وهي أزلية الجنس حادثة النوع ومثلها صفة الخلق ولكن البعض يرى أن إثبات مخلوق أول يلزم منه إثبات كلام أول وهذا باطل باطل باطل لماذا ؟

إن كلام الله تعالى ليس بمخلوق فلا أول لكلامه أما المخلوقات فهي حادثة جنساً ونوعاً وهي مسبوقه بخالقها .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *جزاك الله خير على التصحيح وأستغفر الله تعالى ولكن هذا فيما يتعلق بالناحية اللغوية فهل ترى خطأ فيما ذكرت من الناحية العقائدية .*


وإياكم
الخطأ ليس في مقصودك، ولكن في لازم قولك
فبعيدا عن مسألتكم.
أرأيت لو جاء إنسان معتزلي ينكر الصفات.
فقلت له: إن الله متصف بها في الأزل.
فقال لك: بل يجوز أن يكون سميعا بلا سمع وعليم بلا علم وبصير بلا بصر.
فتقول هذا لا يعقل.
فيقول: بل يعقل كما نقول: الطعام يشبع وليس هناك إشباع، والماء يروي وليس هناك إرواء، والجنة تسرّ الناظرين وليس هناك ناظر.
أليست حجته هي نفس حجتك فلو جوّزنا حجّتك، لزمنا أن نجوّز حجّته.
وهذا مكمن الخطر.
فالاستدلال هنا خطأ شرعا وعقلا قبل أن يكون خطأً لغويًّا
فأرجو الانتباه لذلك أصلحك الله

----------


## شرياس

> فالاستدلال هنا خطأ شرعا وعقلا قبل أن يكون خطأً لغويًّا
> فأرجو الانتباه لذلك أصلحك الله


*أعلم هذا فالخطأ اللغوي ترتب عليه خطأ عقائدي ولكن ما قصدته بكلمة ( الناحية العقائدية ) أي باقي المشاركة بخلاف المثل وما ترتب عليه عقائدياً*

----------


## شرياس

> أما أنا فسأكتفي فيما يأتي بنقل ما أقف عليه في هذه المسألة من كلام أهل العلم الكبار .


*والله شيء طيب أن نقوم بنقل كل ماجاء عن أهل العلم الكبار في هذه المسألة بدل أن أكتفي أنا بنقل كلام الحافظ إبن حجر العسقلاني من  فتح الباري أو يقوم غيري بنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية من درأ تعارض العقل والنقل .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي شرياس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد ذكرت لك من قبل الصواب في هذه المسألة
وبيّنتُ لك سبب الخلاف قبل أن تلزمني بجواب غيري
فأنت تظن أن من يقول بالقول الذي تنسبه لشيخ الإسلام -وهو في الحقيقة قول أهل السنة وإنما خالف في ذلك بعض المتأخرين من أهل السنة لعدم قدرة عقولهم على استيعاب المسألة- فأنت تظن أن قائل هذا القول يلزمه ردّ الرواية الصحيحة الثابتة -كما بيّنتُ لك من قبل- وهي رواية: «كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه» أو «غيره» وكلاهما صحيح وهذا ما تمليه عليّ الأمانة العلميّة فأنا أشتغل أساسا في التحقيق.
لكن هذا الظن غير صحيح وإن وافقك عليه مخالفوك للأسف.
نعم قد ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ما يفهم منه ردّ هذه اللفظة لكن هذه طريقة شيخ الإسلام أنه في معرض المحاجّة يذكر كل الوجوه الممكنة للردّ وليس معنى ذلك أنه يعتمدها جميعا وجها وجها.
ومن كان له خبرة بأسلوب شيخ الإسلام علِم ذلك علما لا شك فيه ولا ارتياب
فسبب الخلاف الحقيقي في هذه المسألة هي إلزامات فلسفية للأسف لم تذكروا واحدة منها مع طول مناقشاتكم.
وهذا يدلّ على أنّ أغلب المشاركين -وليس كلّهم- لا يعلم سبب الخلاف الحقيقي.
وأنا هنا لن أذكر هذه الإلزامات لكثرتها فلعلي أفرد لها موضوعا
لكن بعد قراءتك ما سبق أُعيد عليك كلاما ذكرتُه من قبل بنصه
فرجائي أن تتامّله جيّدا واعذرني فلن أدخل في نقاش مرّة أخرى:
الكلام هو:
وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها إيرادا منطقيا.
فقال رحمه الله:
إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) ان هذا ممتنعا.
وقوله صحيح، لكن الموازنة نفسها غير صحيحة.
لأن قول القائل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) فهو نفي للمستقبل حتى يحصل المستقبل ويكون قبله. فقد نفى المستقبل حتى يوجد المستقبل، وهذا ممتنع فعلا.
لكن الموازنة الصحيحة، أن تجعل ماضيا قبل ماض ، كما جعلت هناك مستقبلا بعد مستقبل.
فيكون القولان هما:
في المستقبل: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن.
وفي الماضي: ((مَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أَعْطَيْتُكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) وهو ممكن أيضا.
فمن استطاع أن يدرك ذلك فهو زيادة في العلم يتبعها زيادة في الإيمان.
ومن لم يستطع فيكفيه من الاعتقاد ما اتفقنا عليه مسبقا.



> أتفق معك أن الله تعالى متصف بصفة الخلق في الأزل ولا أعطل هذه الصفة عن الله تعالى لافي الماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل كما أعتقد أن وجود تسلسل لأحداث لا أول لها في الماضي لايتعارض مع كون الله تعالى كان ولم يكن شيء قبله


وأما من يأتي إلى جزء من الحديث ويفرده ليستدل على معنى معين -وهو في الحقيقة يدفع معنى آخر غير صحيح تصوره في ذهنه من وجود قديم مع الله-فهذا غير مقبول؛ لأنه لم يرد «كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه» مجردًا، وإنما ورد على السياق المذكور في الحديث، ولا يظن ظانّ أن معناه الإخبار بتعطيل الرب سبحانه وتعالى دائما عن الفعل حتى خلق السماوات والأرض، فإن قوله بعد ذلك: «وكان عرشه على الماء» ينفي هذا الظن.

----------


## شرياس

> إلى هنا أنا متوقف عن الخوض في هذه المسألة ليس لموافقتي على كل ما جاء في مشاركة الأخ (عيد فهمي) جزاه الله خيرًا ، لكن أنا أرى أن الكلام في هذه المسألة ذهب بعيدًا فعلا وطال ، وهي من المسائل الكبار ، وأرى - وهذا غير ملزم لأحد - أن نكتفي بهذا القدر من النقاش ومن كان لدية فتوى من فتاوى أهل العلم الكبار المعتبرين فليأت بها وليضعها هنا تتميمًا للفائدة.
> وأمَّا أنا فأعتذر عن الخوض في هذه القضية أكثر من ذلك وأستغفر الله من القول عليه بغير علم ، وكل قول قلته يخالف ما كان عليه رسول الله وصحابته الكرام ومن تبعهم بإحسان فأنا راجع عنه في الجملة. وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.
> وأعتذر عن الرد على أي سؤال يوجه إليّ في هذه المسألة وقد قلت ما أراه وأسأل الله أن يثبتني على ما فيه من الحق وأن يجنبني ما فيه من الخطأ والخطل .


ألم أقل لك من قبل يا أخ علي أن هذه المسألة لا نأخذها الا من الجهابذة وأنت تقول لي كتاب ((( كاملة الكواري )))  :Smile: 

من البداية نقلت عن الجهبذ الإمام الحافظ المحدث إبن حجر العسقلاني ونقلت أيضا استشهاد الشيخ حامد العلي بكلامه .

أستغفر الله تعالى من القول عليه بغير علم ورحم الله إمرءٍ عرف قدر نفسه .

----------


## شرياس

> أخي شرياس
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قد ذكرت لك من قبل الصواب في هذه المسألة
> وبيّنتُ لك سبب الخلاف قبل أن تلزمني بجواب غيري
> فأنت تظن أن من يقول بالقول الذي تنسبه لشيخ الإسلام -وهو في الحقيقة قول أهل السنة وإنما خالف في ذلك بعض المتأخرين من أهل السنة لعدم قدرة عقولهم على استيعاب المسألة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والله يا أخ عيد أنا رأيي من رأي أخي علي وهو التزام النقل من كتب أهل العلم الكبار ولهذا فأنا أطالبك بالآتي :
 أن تثبت بالنقولات العلمية أن أهل السنة والجماعة أجمعوا على القول بتسلسل لا أول له للأحداث في الماضي

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أن تثبت بالنقولات العلمية أن أهل السنة والجماعة أجمعوا على القول بتسلسل لا أول له للأحداث في الماضي


أخي 
أصلحك الله
أنت تعلم أنّ أهل السنّة الأصل عندهم عدم الخوض فيما يتعلق بذات الله وأسمائه وصفاته ابتداءً إلا أن ينطق بعض أهل البدع بما يخالف عقيدة السلف فيردّون عليه بما كان مستقرًّا في نفوس السلف وإن لم ينطقوا به نصًّا.
فمثلا قبل ظهور المعتزلة في أوائل عصر التابعين لن تجد نقولا صحيحة صريحة في أن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق منه بدأ وإليه يعود.
فكل ما قبل ظهور القول بخلق القرآن من نقولات عن السلف إما صحيح غير صريح أو صريح غير صحيح.
لكن بعد ظهور الفتنة ظهرت الأقوال الصريحة الصحيحة.
وكذلك هذه المسألة -حوادث لا أول لها- لم يظهر القول بنفيها في القرون الفاضلة الأولى.
فلمّا ظهر استدلّ أهل السنّة بنقول عن السلف صحيحة لكنها غير صريحة.
فالمطالبة بنصوص صحيحة صريحة في هذه المسألة بعينها عن العلماء المتقدمين على عصر الخوض فيها فهو مطالبة بالمستحيل.
وأما بعد ظهورها والخوض فيها فأجلّ وأكبر من تكلّم فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وأنت لا تقبل قوله ابتداءً، فكل مَن دونه فلن تقبل قوله من باب أولى: كابن القيم وابن أبي العز الحنفي وابن عبد الوهاب ومن تابعهم من علماء نجد والحجاز وغيرهم إلى عصرنا هذا.
أليس كذلك؟
أرجو أن يتضح الأمر لك ولجميع الإخوة الذين شاركوا في هذه المسألة.
والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هذا كلام نقله الأخ عبد الرحمن السديس عن الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك في موضوع في ملتقى أهل الحديث على هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E3%D3%C3%E1%C9

وفيه نسب الشيخ إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية القول بقدم جنس المخلوقات وجعل القول بالتسلسل في المخلوقات لا إلى أول قول بقدم جنس المخلوقات.



> لعل في جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك شيء من السهولة : 
> 
> الحمد لله، وصلى الله وبارك على عبده ورسوله، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. وبعد: 
> فالقول بقدم العالم، أي: بقدم هذا العالم المشهود الذي منه السماوات، فقول باطل ، فإن هذا العالم مخلوق في ستة أيام ، كما أخبر الله ، بل إن السماوات والأرض كان خلقها بعد تقدير مقادير الخلائق بخمسين ألف سنة، فهو محدث وليس بقديم ، والقول بقدم هذا العالم الموجود هو قول ملاحدة الفلاسفة الذين يسمون الخالق سبحانه وتعالى- العلةَ الأولى، ومبدأَ الوجود ، ويقولون: إنه علة تامة للموجودات، والعلة التامة تستلزم معلولها، فهذا العالم قديم بقدم علته ، ومعناه أن وجوده لم يُسبق بعدم ، وكأن السائل يُعرض بالإمام ابن تيمية حيث يقول بقدم جنس العالم ، أو جنس المخلوقات، أو بتسلسل الحوادث، أو بدوام الحوادث بالأزل، وهذه عبارات مؤداها واحد ، ومعنى هذا:
> أن الله لم يزل يخلق ، ويفعل ما يشاء ، فما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق إلى ما لا نهاية ؛ لأن الله لم يزل موجودًا ، ولم يزل على كل شيء قدير، ولم يزل فعَّالاً لما يريد ، فيقتضي ذلك أن المخلوقات لم تزل ، أو أقل ما يقال: إنه يمكن ذلك ، فإنه لا يلزم تسلسل الحوادث ؛ لأنه لا يستلزم أن يكون شيء من الموجودات مشاركًا لله في قدمه ؛ لأن كل مخلوق حادث بعد أن لم يكن، فهو مسبوق بعدم نفسه، والله تعالى- لم يسبق وجوده عدم ، بل هو- سبحانه وتعالى- قديم أزلي ، فلا بداية لوجوده، ولا نهاية ، ومن أسمائه الأول والآخر، فهو الأول فليس قبله شيء ، والآخر الذي ليس بعده شيء ، والذين ينكرون على ابن تيمية هذا القول- وهو ليس قول ابن تيمية وحده ، بل قول كل من يؤمن بأن الله لم يزل على كل شيء قديرًا ، ولم يزل فعَّالاً لما يريد- فالذين ينكرون هذا القول لم يفهموا حقيقته ، ولو فهموا حقيقته لما أنكروه ، فالذين ينكرون تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي ، أو دوامها في الماضي ، وأن ذلك ممتنع يلزمهم أن الله كان غير قادر، ثم صار قادرًا ، وغير فاعل ثم صار فاعلاً ، وهذا يقول به كثير ممن يقول بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها ، ومن قال بامتناع دوام الحوادث في الماضي ، وقال مع ذلك بأن الله لم يزل قادرًا ، وفاعلاً كان متناقضًا ، ويلزمه الجمع بين النقيضين. 
> وبسبب اعتقاد أن دوام الحوادث في الماضي ، أو المستقبل ينافي أوليته- سبحانه- وآخريته ، قيل بامتناع الحوادث في الماضي ، وفي المستقبل = فنتج عن ذلك القول بفناء الجنة والنار، وهذا ما ذهب إليه جهم بن صفوان ، ومن تبعه ، وهذا ضرب من الكفر بما أخبر الله به ، ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله تعالى قديم بلا ابتداء ، دائم بلا انتهاء ، كما في عبارة الإمام الطحاوي ، أما ما سِوى الله فكلٌّ مسبوق بعدم نفسه ، ومن شاء – سبحانه وتعالى- بقاءه على الدوام ، وأنه لا يفنى فهو باقٍ بإبقاء الله وبمشيئته– سبحانه وتعالى- فلا يكون شيء من المخلوقات مشابهًا لله في خصائصه؛ (لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ)[الشورى:11].

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وهذه مشاركة في نفس الموضوع 



> في تعليق الشيخ البراك على الفتح فائدة 
> 
> 128 – (13/410) قال الحافظ: "قوله: ( كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله) تقدم في بدء الخلق بلفظ: "ولم يكن شيء غيره" وفي رواية أبي معاوية: "كان الله قبل كل شيء" وهو بمعنى: "كان الله ولا شيء معه"، وهي أصرح في الرد على من أثبت حوادث لا أول لها من رواية الباب، وهي من مستشنع المسائل المنسوبة لابن تيمية، ووقفت على كلام له على هذا الحديث يرجح الرواية التي في هذا الباب على غيرها...".
> وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7418 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 22.
> 
> 
> قال الشيخ البراك: قوله: "وفي رواية أبي معاوية: ( كان الله قبل كل شيء) وهو بمعنى: ( كان الله ولا شيء معه)... إلخ": يرجح الحافظ هاتين الروايتين على رواية الباب: (كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله)؛ وذلك من جهة المعنى الذي يرى أنهما تدلان عليه؛ وهو أن الله تعالى كان منفردًا لم يخلق شيئًا في الأزل ثم ابتدأ الخلق، وعليه فجنس المخلوقات له بداية لم يكن قبلها شيء من المخلوقات. وهذا قول من يقول بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها، وهم أكثر المتكلمين، وهو الذي يختاره المؤلف، ولهذا رجح الروايتين المشار إليهما آنفًا بناء على أنهما تدلان على مطلوبه، ولهذا قال: "وفي رواية أبي معاوية... وهي أصرح في الرد على من أثبت حوادث لا أول لها" واستشنع من ابن تيمية القول بذلك، ولهذا ضعف ترجيح ابن تيمية لرواية: "كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله"، وزعم أن الجمع بين هذه الروايات مقدم على الترجيح. وهذا ممنوع في الحديث الواحد الذي قصته واحدة كما في هذا الحديث؛ فإنه جاء بأربع روايات، ومعلوم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل إلا أحد هذه الألفاظ، والأخريات رويت بالمعنى، فتعيَّن الترجيح. وكل هذه الروايات لا تدل على مطلوب المتكلمين وهو امتناع حوادث لا أول لها. ولكن بعض هذه الروايات فيه شبهة لهم مثل رواية: "ولم يكن شيء معه"، ولهذا رجحها الحافظ على رواية الباب، ورواية الباب أرجح منها؛ لأن لها شاهدًا عند مسلم، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء" كما أشار إلى ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى مع وجوه أخرى من الترجيح.
> ومسألة تسلسل الحوادث - أي المخلوقات في الماضي وهو معنى حوادث لا أول لها - فيها للناس قولان:
> أحدهما: أن دوام الحوادث ممتنع؛ وهو قول أكثر المتكلمين. وشبهه هذا القول هي اعتقاد أن ذلك يستلزم قدم العالم الذي تقول به الفلاسفة، وهو باطل عقلاً وشرعًا. وهذا الاعتقاد خطأ؛ فإن معنى تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي أنه ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق إلى ما لا نهاية، ومعنى ذلك أن كل مخلوق فهو محدث بعد أن لم يكن، فهو مسبوق بعدم نفسه ، والله تعالى مقدم على كل مخلوق تقدم لا أول له، وليس هذا بقول الفلاسفة؛ فإن حقيقة قولهم أن هذا العالم قديم بقدم علته الأولى لأنه صادر عنها صدور المعلول عن علته التامة، لا صدور المفعول عن فاعله؛ فإن المفعول لا بد أن يتأخر عن الفاعل.
> ...

----------


## المقدادي

الأخ الفاضل شرياس :


 عندي 3 أسئلة أتمنى منك الإجابة عليه :

1 - هل كان الله تعالى في الأزل قادراً على الخلق أم لا ؟ 

فإن قلتَ  : نعم و أن الله تعالى كان قادراً على الخلق ثم خلق المخلوقات. 

2 - فسؤالي الثاني  : وهل تأخر خلق المخلوقات واجب أم جائز؟!

فإن قلتَ : هو واجب 

3 - فسؤالي الثالث : من الذي أوجبه؟! قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين !

وإن قلتَ : هو جائز ,  فهذا قول بجواز حوادث لا أول لها و هو ما نقوله و قد صرّحت به من حيث لا تشعر و السلام

----------


## عيد فهمي

> إلى هنا أنا متوقف عن الخوض في هذه المسألة ليس لموافقتي على كل ما جاء في مشاركة الأخ (عيد فهمي) جزاه الله خيرًا.


أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ عليّ.
أفهم منك بعد ما نقلته عن الشيخ البراك أنّك توافقني الآن فيما جاء في مشاركتي في مسألة ((الجنس))

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وقال شيخ الإسلام في الصفدية (ج2/ص47):
((ولفظ القديم والأزلي فيه إجمال:
فقد يراد بالقديم الشيء المعين الذي ما زال موجودًا ليس لوجوده أول.
ويراد بالقديم الشيء الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء فنوعه المتوالي قديم وليس شيء منه بعينه قديمًا ولا مجموعه قديم ولكن هو في نفسه قديم بهذا الإعتبار فالتأثير الدائم الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء وهو من لوازم ذاته هو قديم النوع وليس شيء من أعيانه قديمً)).

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ عليّ.
> أفهم منك بعد ما نقلته عن الشيخ البراك أنّك توافقني الآن فيما جاء في مشاركتي في مسألة ((الجنس))


جزاك الله خيرًا ، ليس بعد لكن يبدو لي أنني عندي مشكلة في فهم معنى (جنس المخلوقات ...)، وما زال البحث مستمرًا ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## شرياس

> فكل ما قبل ظهور القول بخلق القرآن من نقولات عن السلف إما صحيح غير صريح أو صريح غير صحيح.
> لكن بعد ظهور الفتنة ظهرت الأقوال الصريحة الصحيحة.
> وكذلك هذه المسألة -حوادث لا أول لها- لم يظهر القول بنفيها في القرون الفاضلة الأولى.
> فلمّا ظهر استدلّ أهل السنّة بنقول عن السلف صحيحة لكنها غير صريحة.
> فالمطالبة بنصوص صحيحة صريحة في هذه المسألة بعينها عن العلماء المتقدمين على عصر الخوض فيها فهو مطالبة بالمستحيل.
> .


لايمكن المقارنة بين الأمرين فالقرآن كلام الله تعالى وهذا ثابت ثبوت قطعي بصريح القرآن وصحيح وصريح السنة وبإجماع الأمة ولهذا كان من البديهي التسليم بأن القرآن كلام الله فلما أثار أهل البدع الشبهات قام العلماء بالرد عليهم وخذ على سبيل المثال القول الباطل بأن الله تعالى موجودٌ بذاته في الأرض هذا مخالف للأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة ولكن عندما حرَّف أهل البدع معنى قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله وهو الحكيم العليم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الزخرف آية 84  رد عليهم أهل السنة , فهل كان المعنى الصحيح خافياً على أهل السنة ؟ قطعا لا بل كان المعنى معلوماً .
ما أريد قوله أن مسألة ( أزلية ) تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي لاتقارن بحقيقة أن القرآن كلام الله تعالى .

----------


## شرياس

> الأخ الفاضل شرياس :
> عندي 3 أسئلة أتمنى منك الإجابة عليه :
> 1 - هل كان الله تعالى في الأزل قادراً على الخلق أم لا ؟ 
> فإن قلتَ  : نعم و أن الله تعالى كان قادراً على الخلق ثم خلق المخلوقات. 
> 2 - فسؤالي الثاني  : وهل تأخر خلق المخلوقات واجب أم جائز؟!
> فإن قلتَ : هو واجب 
> 3 - فسؤالي الثالث : من الذي أوجبه؟! قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين !
> وإن قلتَ : هو جائز ,  فهذا قول بجواز حوادث لا أول لها و هو ما نقوله و قد صرّحت به من حيث لا تشعر و السلام


*نعم كان الله تعالى في الأزل قادراً على الخلق .
هل تقصد بكلمة تأخر سبق الله تعالى على المخلوقات ؟ إذا كنت تقصد ذلك فهذا أمر حتمي شرعا وعقلا وقد ذكر الأدلة على ذلك .*

----------


## المقدادي

قال الشيخ بخيت المطيعي مفتي الديار المصرية في سلم الوصول لشرح نهاية السول (2/103) :

" الثاني أن المحال من التسلسل إنما هو التسلسل في المؤثرات والعلل وأما التسلسل في الآثار فلا نسلم إلى آخره " كلام جيد واما قول الاصفهاني وفيه نظر لأنه يلزم منه تجويز حوادث لا أول لها وهو باطل على رأينا فنقول لا يلزم كونه باطلاً على رأيه أنه باطل في الواقع ونفس الأمر فإنه لغاية الآن لم يقم دليل على امتناع التسلسل في الآثار الموجودة في الخارج وان اشتهر أن التسلسل فيها محال ولزوم حوادث لا أول لها لا يضر العقيدة إلا إذا قلنا لا أول لها بمعنى لا أول لوجودها وهذا مما لم يقل به أحد بل الكل متفق على ان ما سوى الله تعالى مما كان أو يكون حادث أي موجود بعد العدم بقطع النظر عن أن تقف آحاده عند حد من جانبي الماضي والمستقبل أولا تقف عند حد من جانبهما أو من أحدهما الا ترى ان الإجماع قام على أن نعيم الجنة لا يتناهى ولا يقف عند حد في المستقبل وبعد كونه حادثاً بمعنى أنه موجود بعد العدم لا يضرنا أن نقول لا آخر له بمعنى عدم انقطاع آحاده وعدم وقوفها عند حد ولو قلنا أنه لا آخر لها بمعنى أن البقاء واجب لها لذاتها لكان كفرا ، فكذلك من جانب الماضي نقول حوادث لا أول لها بمعنى أنها لا تقف آحادها عند حد تنتهي اليه وكل واحد منها موجود بعد العدم ولكنها لا تتناهى في دائرة ما لا يزال ولو قلنا أنها لا أول لوجودها ولا افتتاح له لكان ذلك قولاً بقدمها وذلك كفر وعليك بكتابنا القول المفيد وحواشي الخريدة ا0هـ .


وقد رجح الدواني القول بحوادث لا أول لها في حدوث العالم فقال : " أنت خبير مما سبق أنه يمكن صدور العالم مع حدوثه ، وعلى هذا الوجه ، فلا يلزم القدم الشخصي في شيء من أجزاء العالم ، بل القدم الجنسي بأن يكون فردك لا يزال على سبيل التعاقب موجوداً "

نقلا عن كتاب الأستاذة الكواري 


طبعا الشيخ المطيعي منسوب الى الحنفية فيما أعلم أي انه ماتريدي العقيدة في الغالب

و الدواني أشعري

----------


## المقدادي

> *نعم كان الله تعالى في الأزل قادراً على الخلق .
> هل تقصد بكلمة تأخر سبق الله تعالى على المخلوقات ؟ إذا كنت تقصد ذلك فهذا أمر حتمي شرعا وعقلا وقد ذكر الأدلة على ذلك .*


أنا أقصد فعل الله تعالى - و هو تخليق المخلوقات - و أنه تأخر عند الذين ينفون حوادث لا أول لها 

 لأن الرب تعالى أزلي ومذ كان خالقاً أمكن أن يخلق فهذا هو القول بحوادث لا أول لها وهو ما نقول به .

فماذا تقول أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لا يمكن المقارنة بين الأمرين فالقرآن كلام الله تعالى وهذا ثابت ثبوت قطعي بصريح القرآن وصحيح وصريح السنة وبإجماع الأمة ولهذا كان من البديهي التسليم بأن القرآن كلام الله


يا أخي 
لا أدري كيف لم تفهم مقصدي، فهذا بعيد جدا.
فكيف أزعم أنه ليس هناك نصوص صريحة صحيحة على أن القرآن كلام الله وقد جاء ذلك نصًّا في القرآن والسنّة.
وقولك بعد ذلك:



> ما أريد قوله أن مسألة ( أزلية ) تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي لاتقارن بحقيقة أن القرآن كلام الله تعالى .


غريب جدا فليست القضية فيما تذكره هداك الله، ولكن القضية المتماثلة فيما ذكرته أنا:



> فمثلا قبل ظهور المعتزلة في أوائل عصر التابعين لن تجد نقولا صحيحة صريحة في أن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق منه بدأ وإليه يعود.


وهي تشابه مسألتنا حذو القذة بالقذة.
فالمخالف لا يخالف في كون القرآن كلام الله إنما يخالف في كونه غير مخلوق ويجعل إضافته إلى الله كإضافة بيت الله و ناقة الله وغير ذلك.
فعندئذ بدأ تصريح أهل السنة بأنه: غير مخلوق وهو ما كان مستقر في نفوس السلف وإن لم يصرحوا قبل ذلك بهذا اللفظ بعينه: ((غير مخلوق))
وكذلك في مسألتنا، فقبل ظهور القول بتعطيل الله عن الفعل في الأزل، لم يحتج أهل السنة إلى التصريح بقولهم: ما زال الله خالقا إذا شاء  -وهو مقتضى حوادث لا أول لها- وإن كان ذلك مستقر في نفوسهم
فلما ظهر القول بتعطيل الله عن الفعل في الأزل صرّح أهل السنّة بهذا القول المعين: ((حوادث لا أول لها ))
وأنا أحسن فيك الظن فلا تغير فيك ظني ببعدك عن المقصود
فإن كان ذلك حصل بغير قصد فأرجو تأمل الكلام جيدا قبل الرد
وفقك الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وقال شيخ الإسلام في الصفدية (ج2/ص87): ((وقد يقال في الشيء إنه قديم بمعنى أنه لم يزل شيئا بعد شيء وقد يقال قديم بمعنى أنه موجود بعينه في الأزل )).
وشيخ الإسلام هنا وإن كان أصل كلامه على الحوادث المتصلة ، إلا أنه يسمي المتسلسل الذي لم يزل شيئًا بعد شيء قديمًا وهذا يلزم أن يدخل فيه الحوادث المنفصلة فهي أيضًا لم تزل شيئًا بعد شيء.

----------


## شرياس

> وأنا أحسن فيك الظن فلا تغير فيك ظني ببعدك عن المقصود
> فإن كان ذلك حصل بغير قصد فأرجو تأمل الكلام جيدا قبل الرد
> وفقك الله


*جزاكم الله خير ولكن من لوازم الإحسان بالظن أن تلتمس لأخيك الأعذار فأنت كتبت ( كلام الله غير مخلوق منه بدأ واليه يعود ) ولم تكتب مثلا ( مسألة خلق القرآن ) أو تضع تضليل بالأحمر على كلمة غير مخلوق كما فعلت في التعقيب الأخير .*

----------


## شرياس

> أنا أقصد فعل الله تعالى - و هو تخليق المخلوقات - و أنه تأخر عند الذين ينفون حوادث لا أول لها 
> لأن الرب تعالى أزلي ومذ كان خالقاً أمكن أن يخلق فهذا هو القول بحوادث لا أول لها وهو ما نقول به .
> فماذا تقول أنت ؟؟؟


أنا مقلد ولست بمجتهد وسبق أن بينت ما أعتقده

----------


## عيد فهمي

> *جزاكم الله خير ولكن من لوازم الإحسان بالظن أن تلتمس لأخيك الأعذار فأنت كتبت ( كلام الله غير مخلوق منه بدأ واليه يعود ) ولم تكتب مثلا ( مسألة خلق القرآن ) أو تضع تضليل بالأحمر على كلمة غير مخلوق كما فعلت في التعقيب الأخير .*


أحسن الله إليك
لم أكن أظن أن من يناقش مثل هذه المسألة العظيمة يحتاج إلى التظليل للوصول إلى المقصود
لكن هذا قد يحدث عند سرعة الردّ ويكون دون قصد
ولا تخف فلستُ ممن يسرع بسوء الظنّ، ولو كنتُ كذلك لما نبّهتُك
وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## المقدادي

> *إن  
> وأما عقلا فإن من المعلوم أن المخلوقات كلها حوادث والله تعالى هو الذي أحدثها فكيف يكون هناك شيء من المخلوقات موجود في الأزل مع الله !!! تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيرا وبما أن جميع المخلوقات حوادث فلا بد إذا من وجود مخلوق أول أو على الأقل وجود مخلوقين وجدا معاً كمن يقول مثلا أن العرش و الماء خلقا معاً وهما أول الخلق .
> أما إمكانية وجود مخلوق أو مخلوقات بلا بداية فهذا محال إذ لا شيء أسمه مخلوق بلا بداية فلو قال قائل أليس الله قادرٌ على خلق مخلوق ليس له بداية ؟
> نقول إن هذا السؤال باطل ٌ من أساسه فليس هناك مخلوق ليس له بداية كما أنه لايوجد مخلوق يعلم الغيب أو يغفر الذنوب أو ينزل الغيث لذى نقول أن كل هذا لاشيء واللاشيء لايقع تحت القدرة الإلهيه لأنه لاشيء .*



يبدو أن الأخ الفاضل شرياس لم يستوعب أن أهل السنة لا يقولون بوجود مخلوق مع الله منذ الأزل 
لأن الله تعالى هو خالق المخلوقات فكيف يكون معه شيء ؟؟؟


و الخطأ الذي وقعتَ فيه هو قولك :



> وبما أن جميع المخلوقات حوادث فلا بد إذا من وجود مخلوق أول أو على الأقل وجود مخلوقين وجدا معاً كمن يقول مثلا أن العرش و الماء خلقا معاً وهما أول الخلق .


فأولاً : هذا إلزام منك أنه لا بد من وجود مخلوق أول , فهذا حصر منك و تحديد لأفعال الله تعالى و خصوصا فعل الخلق , هذا يتعارض مع إقرارك سابقا في أن الله تعالى قادر على الخلق منذ الأزل ! فتفطن ! فأنت حددت الان زمنا  كان الله تعالى معطلا قبله عن الخلق - و العياذ بالله - ثم خلق أول مخلوق !!!






أما من يقول بجواز حوادث لا أول لها لأن هذا مقتضى ان الله تعالى يخلق إذا شاء متى شاء فهو أسعد ممن يحصر أفعال الله تعالى بمخلوق أول يُحد و منه يُجعل فعل الله تعالى غير أزلي بل له أول 



و قد نبه العلماء على المراد بقَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( كَتَبَ اللَّه مَقَادِير الْخَلَائِق قَبْل أَنْ يَخْلُق السَّمَاوَات وَالْأَرْض بِخَمْسِينَ أَلْف سَنَة وَعَرْشُه عَلَى الْمَاء )
قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء : الْمُرَاد تَحْدِيد وَقْت الْكِتَابَة فِي اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ أَوْ غَيْره ، لَا أَصْل التَّقْدِير ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَزَلِيّ لَا أَوَّل لَهُ وَقَوْله : ( وَعَرْشه عَلَى الْمَاء ) أَيْ قَبْل خَلْق السَّمَاوَات وَالْأَرْض . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم ." ذكر ذلك الإمام النووي في شرحه على صحيح مسلم



و هذا يتعارض مع عقيدة الأخ شرياس فقد جعل فعل الله تعالى غير أزلي بل له أول لما أوجب وجود مخلوق أول و هذا مؤداه القول بأن أفعال الله تعالى لها أول و العياذ بالله !




أما من يقول بجواز حوادث لا أول لها فلا يرد عليه ذلك فلا هو أوجب ذلك و لا هو جعل الله تعالى ممتنعا عن الخلق حتى خلق أول مخلوق !


أما ثانيا : كما تقر بإمكانية التسلسل في المستقبل و لا يتعارض هذا عندك من ان الله تعالى هو الآخر الذي ليس بعده شيء : فما الذي يمنعك من الإقرار بالتسلسل في الماضي مع الإقرار بأن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء ؟؟

----------


## المقدادي

> أنا مقلد ولست بمجتهد وسبق أن بينت ما أعتقده


جميل جداً : فما جوابك ؟؟ لأنني تعبت و لم أعرف جوابك !!!

----------


## شرياس

> أحسن الله إليك
> لم أكن أظن أن من يناقش مثل هذه المسألة العظيمة يحتاج إلى التظليل للوصول إلى المقصود
> لكن هذا قد يحدث عند سرعة الردّ ويكون دون قصد
> ولا تخف فلستُ ممن يسرع بسوء الظنّ، ولو كنتُ كذلك لما نبّهتُك
> وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى


*سبق أن نبهت أخونا المقدادي وغيره على أنني مجرد مقلد ولست بمجتهد وأما النقاش فإنه يختلف بإختلاف من يناقش ولإجل ماذا هو يناقش .
أكرر أن مجرد مقلد يناقش لأجل أن يَفْهَم لا أن يُفْهِم .*

----------


## المقدادي

قال الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية و النهاية ج1 ص 9 :
(( و يحمل حديث القلم على أنه أول المخلوقات من هذا العالم .)) اهـ

----------


## المقدادي

> *سبق أن نبهت أخونا المقدادي وغيره على أنني مجرد مقلد ولست بمجتهد وأما النقاش فإنه يختلف بإختلاف من يناقش ولإجل ماذا هو يناقش .
> أكرر أن مجرد مقلد يناقش لأجل أن يَفْهَم لا أن يُفْهِم .*



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل لم أقل لك شيئا يستوجب ما ذكرت

أنت الان تناقش : هل هذا صحيح ؟ فما جوابك الذي تستقيه ممن تقلده في الرد على ما أوردته عليك ؟

وفقك الله

----------


## المقدادي

الآن معنا عدة أقوال لأهل العلم - عدا شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله و تلميذه - ذكرتها تباعاً :


1- قول الحافظ النووي رحمه الله في صحيح مسلم "  أن أصل التقدير أزلي لا أول له " اهـ  و هذا يعني إثبات أزلية أفعال الله تعالى فلا أول لها و يلزم من أثبت أول مخلوق أو أوجبه على الله تعالى تعطيل الله تعالى عن فعله لأنه حصر فعل الله تعالى و العياذ بالله , و بالتالي ففعل الله تعالى له أول عنده و العياذ بالله , و لا يرد هذا على من جوّز حوادث لا أول لها 


2 - قول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله (( و يحمل حديث القلم على أنه أول المخلوقات من هذا العالم  " اهـ  فلم يجزم بأول مخلوق بل جعل القلم على أنه أول مخلوق من هذا العالم المشهود


3 - قول الدواني الأشعري : "  أنت خبير مما سبق أنه يمكن صدور العالم مع حدوثه ، وعلى هذا الوجه ، فلا يلزم القدم الشخصي في شيء من أجزاء العالم ، بل القدم الجنسي بأن يكون فردك لا يزال على سبيل التعاقب موجوداً "اهـ


و هذا ترجيح منه لمسألة حوادث لا أول لها


4 - قول الشيخ المطيعي الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية :


" فإنه لغاية الآن لم يقم دليل على امتناع التسلسل في الآثار الموجودة في الخارج وان اشتهر أن التسلسل فيها محال ولزوم حوادث لا أول لها لا يضر العقيدة إلا إذا قلنا لا أول لها بمعنى لا أول لوجودها وهذا مما لم يقل به أحد بل الكل متفق على ان ما سوى الله تعالى مما كان أو يكون حادث أي موجود بعد العدم بقطع النظر عن أن تقف آحاده عند حد من جانبي الماضي والمستقبل أولا تقف عند حد من جانبهما أو من أحدهما الا ترى ان الإجماع قام على أن نعيم الجنة لا يتناهى ولا يقف عند حد في المستقبل وبعد كونه حادثاً بمعنى أنه موجود بعد العدم لا يضرنا أن نقول لا آخر له بمعنى عدم انقطاع آحاده وعدم وقوفها عند حد ولو قلنا أنه لا آخر لها بمعنى أن البقاء واجب لها لذاتها لكان كفرا ، فكذلك من جانب الماضي نقول حوادث لا أول لها بمعنى أنها لا تقف آحادها عند حد تنتهي اليه وكل واحد منها موجود بعد العدم ولكنها لا تتناهى في دائرة ما لا يزال ولو قلنا أنها لا أول لوجودها ولا افتتاح له لكان ذلك قولاً بقدمها وذلك كفر وعليك بكتابنا القول المفيد وحواشي الخريدة ا0هـ .

و كلامه واضح في ترجيح مسألة حوادث لا أول لها و انها لا تضر بالعقيدة فكما أننا نقول  أن نعيم الجنة لا يتناهى ولا يقف عند حد في المستقبل فكذلك من جانب الماضي نقول حوادث لا أول لها , كلامٌ في غاية التحرير .


يتبع ,,

----------


## المقدادي

5 - و قال الامام الحافظ يوسف السرمري رحمه الله - ت 761هـ - في رده على قصيدة السبكي :



أما حوادث لا مبدا لأولها *** فذاك من أغرب المحكي وأعجبه
قصّرت في الفهم فاقصر في الكلام فما *** ذا عشك ادرج فما صقر كعنظبه
لو قلت قال كذا ثم الجواب كذا *** لبان مخطئ قول من مصوِّبه
أجملت قولاً فأجملت الجواب ولو *** فصلتَ فصلتُ تبياناً لأغربه
إن قلت كان ولا علم لديه ولا *** كلام لا قدرة أصلاً كفرت به
أو قلت أحدثها بعد استحالتها ***في حقه سَمْتُ نقصٍ ما احتججتَ به
وكيف يوجدها بعد استحالتها *** فيه أيقدر ميت رفع منكبه
أو قلت فعل اختيار منه ممتنع *** ضاهيت قول امرئ مغوِ بأنصبه 
ولم يزل بصفات الفعل متصفا *** وبالكلام بعيداً في تقربه
سبحانه لم يزل ما شاء يفعله *** في كل ما زمن مامن معقبه
نوع الكلام كذا نوع الفعال قديـ *** ـم لا المعيّن منه في ترتبه
وليس يفهم ذو عقل مقارنة الـ *** ـمفعول مع فاعل في نفس منصبه
يحب يبغض يرضى ثم يغضب ذا *** من وصفه، أرضِهِ بُعداً لمغضبه
والخلق ليس هو المخلوق تحسبه *** بل مصدر قائم بالنفس فادر به
وقول كن ليس بالشيء المكوَّن والصـ *** ـغير يعرف هذا مع تلعبه
فالمصطفى قال كان الله قبل ولا *** شيء سواه تعالى في تحجبه




6 - و مال الارموي الى تجويز حوادث لا أول لها - يدلك تعقب الأصفهاني له- فجاء في  "شرح منهاج الوصول" (2/103) : " واجاب في التحصيل[وهو مختصر العلامة الأرموي لمحصول الرازي] بجوابين... [ وذكر الأول] ، ثم قال:

الثاني: أن المحال من التسلسل إنما هو التسلسل في المؤثرات والعلل ، وأما التسلسل في الآثار فلا نسلم أنه ممتنع ، وهذا التسلسل إنما هو في الآثار.
قال الأصفهاني في "شرح المحصول": وفيه نظر لأنه يلزم منه تجويز حوادث لا أول لها ، وهو باطل على رأينا" انتهى.


و الارموي و الدواني و المطيعي إنما ذكرتهم,  ليُعلم أن المنصف من محققي الأشاعرة و الماتريدية لا يرى إلا ترجيح تجويز التسلسل في الآثار سواء في المستقبل أو في الماضي لأنه اذا منعه في الماضي فمن باب أولى منعه في المستقبل

----------


## المقدادي

7 - و قال الشيخ العلامة أبو عبد الله محمد بن يوسف اليافعي الشافعي في رده على السبكي :



وخالق قبل مخلوق يكوّنه *** وقاهر قبل مقهور يكون به

وراحم قبل مرحوم فيرحمه *** ورازق قبل مرزوق بأضربه

عن أمره صدر المخلوق أجمعه ***والأمر ويحك لا شك يقوم به

وقد تكلم رب العرش بالكتب الـ *** ـمنزلات كلاماً لا شبيه به

ولم يزل فاعلاً أو قائلاً أزلاً *** إذا يشاء هذا الحق فارض به

هذي حوادث لا مبدا لأولها *** بالنص فافهمه يا نومان وانتبه

إذ هي صفات لموصوف تقوم به *** قديمة مثله من غير ما شُبه

ومذهب القوم مروها كما وردت *** من غير شائبة التكييف والشبه

----------


## المقدادي

8 - و قد مدح الحافظ  ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي الشافعي الأثري رحمه الله - ت 842 هـ -  قصيدة السرمري بما يُعلم موافقته لما جاء فيها  - و منها مسألة حوادث لا أول لها -  فقال : 


وقد أحسن في هذا الرد المقبول وهدم تلك الأبيات بنظام المنقول وجلال المعقول  .)) اهـ من كتابه الرد الوافر


فائدة :

قال الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس عن الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين : ((..خصوصاً الذهبي وابن ناصر الدين كانا كالخصمين لهم –أي للسبكي وابنه- لتشيعهما لابن تيميه وحزبه ، خصوصاً ابن ناصر الدين كان يعادي بعداوته ويحب بحبه ومع ذلك ما وسعهما إلا الاعتراف للأب والابن بما ذكر..)) ا.هـ المراد باختصار

----------


## ابن الرومية

> جزاك الله خيرًا ، ليس بعد لكن يبدو لي أنني عندي مشكلة في فهم معنى (جنس المخلوقات ...)، وما زال البحث مستمرًا ، بارك الله فيك .


نعم البصيرة شيخ علي فالناقد البصير هو من يعرف كيف يكتشف مكمن اللبس عنده...و قد كنت عازما لتبيين ما لدي لكم و لكن بعد أن قرأت مشاركة الشيخ عيد وجدتها قد أوفت بالجانب العقلي و النقلي باختصار ...فقط أزيد على ذلك أن معاني الجنس و الكلي و المطلق بشرط الاطلاق أو بدونه هي معاني مثلها مثل معنى المستحيل و معنى العدم و غيرها من المعاني التي يستعين بها الذهن لادراك الأشياء فالادراك البشري هو أوسع من الواقع الخارجي من جهة(فتتواجد فيه اشياء لا توجد بالواقع) كما ان الواقع الخارجي أوسع منه من جهة أخرى (ففي الواقع أشياء لا تتواجد بالذهن)....فهي كما هيموجودة في الذهن لا توجد بالخارج....أي مجتمعة بماهية واحدة ....بل ما يوجد منها في الخارج انما هو ذلك القدر الموجود في كل عين و المتشابه مع باقي الأقدار الموجودة في الأعيان الأخرى .....فالذي يقول ان الجنس قديم...مقصوده وجوده تصورا بموازاة تلك المقاديرالمتعين  ة...لا أنه يوجد مكتملا و كاملا و مطلقا كما يتصوره الذهن كما بينه شيخ الاسلام فيما نقلتمه من قوله "ولفظ القديم والأزلي فيه إجمال:
فقد يراد بالقديم الشيء المعين الذي ما زال موجودًا ليس لوجوده أول.
ويراد بالقديم الشيء الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء فنوعه *المتوالي* قديم وليس شيء منه بعينه قديمًا ولا مجموعه قديم ولكن هو في نفسه قديم بهذا الإعتبار فالتأثير الدائم الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء وهو من لوازم ذاته هو قديم النوع وليس شيء من أعيانه قديم."...و الا فان الجنس كما العدم و كما المستحيل لا يمكن أن يقال عنه مخلوق او غير مخلوق حادث أو غير حادث بنفس الشكل الذي يقال عن الأعيان الموجودة في الخارج...لأنها تبقى رهينة الذهن لا تخرج منه...فأنت حين تقول جنس الانسان .....يرتسم في ذهنك المعنى المطلق للانسان.......و لكن هذا المعنى (بتلك الصورة المرتسمة لك في ذهنك) غير موجود في الخارج...الا على شكل اجزاء في بني الانسان من خلالها جمع و ركب ذهنك تلك الصورة المطلقة ...و من الخلط بين الجنس و العين و ما يوجد في داخل الذهن و خارجه أدى الأمر بكثير من الفلاسفة المسلمين و الغربيين و الصوفية و المتكلمين و الفيزيائيين الى الالحاد بزعم وجود هذه المعاني خارجا...فأداهم مثلا هذا الى التزام أن العدم هو معنى موجود في الخارج....و بالتالي أن أعيان الأشياء المخلوقة موجودة بالخارج و بالتالي فهي قديمة انما الذي تبدل هو شكلها..و غاب عنهم ان هذه المعاني بالخارج لا توجد الا مقيدة و لا توجد مطلقة كما هي موجودة في الذهن ..و قد أفاض و أجادشيخ الاسلام في بيان هذا الفرق أيما  خاصة في ردوده على متصوفة الجهمية و فلاسفتها من الوحدويين كابن عربي و ابن سبعين و القونوي و الدين لم يفعلوا اكثر من طرد أدلة من سبقهم ممن نقل الرد عليهم الشيخ فهمي من كلام الامام أحمد...و كلامه جد نفيس في بسط هذا الفرق حتى أن كل من تكلم فيه ممن جاء بعده كديكارت و غيره انما يبدو كأنه يستقي من بحره...
و الله أعلم

----------


## ابن رجب

> السلام عليكم
> معذرة من الافاضل على التطفل لكن من باب التعلم اقول ان هذا الموضوع (والله اعلم ) ناشئ عن المبالغة في الثقة بكل مايدافع عنه شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله وكنت اتمنى لو نه نزه قلمه عن مثل هذه المواضيع التي اقل ما فيها من الضرر التكلم على الله بمجرد الاقيسة العقلية واني لاعجب من نسبة هذا القول للسلف و اهل الحديث فاين كلامهم حول هذه المسالة و لا يتهمني احد بعدم الفهم او ....... فالحق ابلج و اسعد الناس من وقف حيث انتهى به علمه 
> الاخ شرياس طرح مسائل و لم يجب عنها بشكل موضوعي بل و للاسف اتهم بانه لم يستوعب المسالة و الذي يبدو ان القول بتسلسل حوادث  لا اول لها طنطنة لا فائدة فيها  والقائل بها يلزمه لوازم باطلة لا يمكنه التخلص منها  ومن قرا الموضوع من اوله بين شرياس و الاخوة بتمعن تبين له هذا 
> سؤال:1
> من من السلف قال بهذا القول ؟
> سؤال:2
> كل مخلوق مسبوق بعدم  فهل في حال عدمه يكون  الله عز وجل لا يتصف بصفة الخلق ؟ الجواب عن هذا هو الجواب عن الاشكال المتوهم على القول بان الله جل في علاه كان و لم يكن معه  شيء ثم خلق الخلق
> سؤال:3
> اذا قلنا ان شيخ الاسلام مخطئ فهل هذا ينقص من قدره ؟ او يخرجه من السنة ؟ 
> اعتذر مرة اخرى من الافاضل


هل من مجيب ؟؟ 
والموضوع أخذ أكثر من حجمه ,,

----------


## شرياس

> هل من مجيب ؟؟ 
> والموضوع أخذ أكثر من حجمه ,,


*صحيح ففي الإجابة على أسئلة أخونا سالم عدول لملمه للموضوع ومنع لتشعبة وتفرعه*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤال:1
> من من السلف قال بهذا القول ؟
> سؤال:2
> كل مخلوق مسبوق بعدم فهل في حال عدمه يكون الله عز وجل لا يتصف بصفة الخلق ؟ الجواب عن هذا هو الجواب عن الاشكال المتوهم على القول بان الله جل في علاه كان و لم يكن معه شيء ثم خلق الخلق
> سؤال:3
> اذا قلنا ان شيخ الاسلام مخطئ فهل هذا ينقص من قدره ؟ او يخرجه من السنة ؟
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


السؤال الأول:
مَن مِن السلف قال بهذا القول؟
لابد للإجابة عنه من مقدمة وهي أنّ أهل السنّة الأصل عندهم عدم الخوض فيما يتعلق بذات الله وأسمائه وصفاته ابتداءً إلا أن ينطق بعض أهل البدع بما يخالف عقيدة السلف فيردّون عليه بما كان مستقرًّا في نفوس السلف وإن لم ينطقوا به نصًّا.
فمثلا قبل ظهور المعتزلة في أوائل عصر التابعين لن تجد نقولا صحيحة صريحة في أن القرآن غير مخلوق.
فكل ما قبل ظهور القول بخلق القرآن من نقولات عن السلف إما صحيح غير صريح أو صريح غير صحيح.
لكن بعد ظهور الفتنة ظهرت الأقوال الصريحة الصحيحة.
وكذلك هذه المسألة -حوادث لا أول لها- لم يظهر القول بنفيها في القرون الفاضلة الأولى.
فلمّا ظهر استدلّ أهل السنّة بنقول عن السلف صحيحة لكنها غير صريحة.
فالمطالبة بنصوص صحيحة صريحة في هذه المسألة بعينها عن العلماء المتقدمين على عصر الخوض فيها فهو مطالبة بالمستحيل.
وأما بعد ظهورها والخوض فيها فأجلّ وأكبر من تكلّم فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  ثم تبعه أئمة أهل السنة كابن كثير وابن القيم وابن عبد الهادي والبرزالي والسرمري وابن أبي العز وابن ناصر الدين والألوسي وابن عبد الوهاب والشنقيطي وعبد الرزاق عفيفي والسعدي وابن القاسم وابن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ وجميع آل الشيخ وابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان فمن الناس بعد هؤلاء؟
-
السؤال الثاني:
كل مخلوق مسبوق بعدم فهل في حال عدمه يكون الله عز وجل لا يتصف بصفة الخلق؟
مقدمة السؤال خطأ، فما ينتج عنها يكون خطأ؛ لأن القائل بوجود حوادث لا أول لها لا يقول إن هناك مخلوق مسبوق بعدم محض، بل كل مخلوق فهو محدث مسبوق بعدم نفسه  فقط، ولا يمنع ذلك أنيكون حال عد هذا المخلوق المعين مخلوق آخر، وهو معنى التسلسل المذكور في أصل المسألة، ولا يوجد قديم أزلي إلا الله وحده . وقولنا: ((لم يزل خالقا)) فإنما يقتضي قِدم نوع الخلق ودوام خالقيته، لا يقتضي قِدم شيء من المخلوقات بعينه. فيجب الفرق بين أعيان المخلوقات الحادثة بعد أن لم تكن وبين جنس الخلق فإن أعيان المخلوقات لا يقول عاقل إن منها شيئا أزليا.
-
السؤال الثالث:
إذا قلنا إن شيخ الإسلام مخطئ فهل هذا ينقص من قدره؟ أو يخرجه من السنة ؟
وهذا سؤال لا معنى له هنا.
فمَن ادّعى العصمة لشيخ الإسلام أو لغيره من أهل العلم؟
ولو قال مَن هو أجلّ من شيخ الإسلام من كبار التابعين قولا وخالف فيه الحق هل ينقص ذلك من قدره أو يخرجه من أهل السنّة؟ وهل يلزمنا متابعته مع علمنا بخطئه لمجر كونه من القرون الفاضلة؟
وفي الحقيقة إيراد هذه الأسئلة والحرص على إجابتها تدلّ على أن غالب المشاركين لا علم لهم بالمسألة من الأصل ومَن كان كذلك وتكلّم فيها أخطأ وإن أصاب لأن أهل العلم حذّروا من أن يتكلم الإنسان فيما لا علم به بل حذّر من ذلك رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
وليخبرني هؤلاء لو فرضنا أن هناك مَن قال بهذا القول قبل شيخ الإسلام هل سنقبل قوله صوابا كان أو خطأ؟
وأوضّح أكثر: هل البدع ظهرت في عصر شيخ الإسلام وقبل ذلك لم يكن هناك بدع؟
ظهور البدع كان في عصر الصحابة ففي عصرهم خرجت الخوارج وتشيّعت الشيعة واقتدرت القدرية وفي عصر التابعين تجهمت الجهمية واعتزلت المعتزلة وارتجأت المرجئة.
فظهور البدع متقدم جدا فما قيمة أن يتكلم رجل في القرون الفاضلة بكلام هو بدعة في نفسه؟
فلو سألتك سؤال:
لو تكلم قتادة بن دعامة التابعي الجليل وهو من كبار أئمة السلف تكلّم في مسألة في القدر ومعروف عنه أنه قدري، وتكلّم شيخ الإسلام المتأخر في نفس المسألة في القدر وهو فيها سلفي ليس قدريا فبقول مَن ستأخذ إذا لم تكن مِن أهل الاجتهاد واحتجت للتقليد؟
هل ستأخذ بقول قتادة لأنه متقدم مع علمك بأنه قدري وتترك قول شيخ الإسلام المتأخر مع علمك بأنه في هذه المسألة متبع للسلف؟
وكذلك الحال في حماد بن أبي سليمان الإمام الجليل المرجئ وفطر بن خليفة المتشيع وغيرهم.
فالضابط المذكور وأصل السؤال غير صحيح بالمرّة.
فلا بد قبل النظر في مسألة والكلام فيها نعرف الأصل الذي تندرج تحته هذه المسألة حتى نعرف إن عجزت عقولنا بقول مَن نأخذ؟
فأبو حنيفة نأخذ منه في الفقه ولا نأخذ منه في الحديث لعدم تمكنه منه
والخليل نأخذ منه في اللغة ولا نأخذ منه في الفقه لعدم تمكنه منه
والخوارزمي نأخذ منه في الحساب ولا نأخذ منه في الشرع لعدم تمكنه منه
وهكذا...
فإذا نظرنا لمسألتنا هذه نرى أنها تندرج تحت ما يسمّى بموافقة المعقول للمنقول وردّ شبهات العقلانيين من فلاسفة اليونان والإغريق وأتباعهم من المتكلمين.
فإذا سألنا: مَن أفضل من وصل إلينا كلامه ممّن تكلم في مثل هذه النوعيّة من المسائل؟
فالإجابة التي لا ينبغي أن يكون فيها خلاف هي: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
فالذي يعجز عقله عن استيعابها يكتفي بتقليد الأئمة المتخصصين فيها وعلى رأسهم ابن تيمية.
ومن فهمها واستوعبها فهي زيادة إيمان في قلبه.
ومن فهمها واستوعبها وهو من أهل الاجتهاد فخالف فيها يحق له أن يناقش
أما إذا فقد شرطا من هذه الشروط الثلاثة (الفهم - الاستيعاب - الاجتهاد) وتكلّم فيها وخالف وناظر فهو آثم شاء أم أبى.
وليعلم جميع الإخوة المشاركين أن أهل السنة كانوا متوافرين في عصر ابن تيمية وقد سمعوا كلامه في هذه المسألة ولم يخالفه أحد فيها منهم كابن كثير وابن القيم وابن عبد الهادي والبرزالي وغيرهم، إنما كان مخالفيه في هذه المسألة هم الفلاسفة وأتباعهم ومن تأثّر بهم من المخالفين لمنهج أهل السنة كالسبكي وابنه.
وإنما خالف في ذلك بعض المنتسبين لأهل السنة ممّن تأخر عصرهم وقلّ فهمهم وضعفت عقولهم عن إدراكها فقال بغير علم وجعل المسألة خلاف في لفظ حديث وهو لا يدري أن لا علاقة لها بذلك وهي أكبر مما يظن.
لكن كما قالوا:
مَن جهل شيئا عاداه.
ولأنّ هذه المسألة أخذت أكبر من حجمها في هذه المشاركة فسوف أفرد لها -مستعينا بالله- موضوعا مستقلا أوضح مأخذها وأصل الخلاف فيها.
والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## شرياس

> وأما بعد ظهورها والخوض فيها فأجلّ وأكبر من تكلّم فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  ثم تبعه أئمة أهل السنة كابن كثير وابن القيم وابن عبد الهادي والبرزالي والسرمري وابن أبي العز وابن ناصر الدين والألوسي وابن عبد الوهاب والشنقيطي وعبد الرزاق عفيفي والسعدي وابن القاسم وابن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ وجميع آل الشيخ وابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان .



وهل هؤلاء هم فقط أئمة أهل السنة !!!؟ وهل إتفاقهم يعد إجماعا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخ شرياس!
أراك أصبحت تجادل لمجرد الجدال.
ولكي تظهر الحقيقة، سأسألك سؤالا واحدا صريحا لا لَبس فيه.
ولا بد أن تجيب عنه إجابة صريحة لا مراوغة فيها:
مَن قال بنفي حوادث لا أول لها؟ (بالأسماء والنصوص الصريحة لنقارن بينهم وبين من ذكرتُهم ما دامت القضية في الأسماء)

----------


## شرياس

> يكتفي بتقليد الأئمة المتخصصين فيها وعلى رأسهم ابن تيمية.ومن فهمها واستوعبها وهو من أهل الاجتهاد فخالف فيها يحق له أن يناقشأما إذا فقد شرطا من هذه الشروط الثلاثة (الفهم - الاستيعاب - الاجتهاد) وتكلّم فيها وخالف وناظر فهو آثم شاء أم أبى.


*
أنا عن نفسي في هذه المسألة لا أقلد إبن تيمية فأنا أقلد الحافظ إبن حجر العسقلاني لقوة الحجة التي ذكرها في الفتح .
كأنك تلغي النقاش لأجل طلب العلم !!!! فهل يجب على من أراد النقاش للتعلم أن يكون مجتهداً !!!!!! ؟ أما إن كنت يا أخ عيد تحسب أن الموضوع مناظرة فأنت مخطيء فالأمر ليس كذلك .
المقلد لا يعذر في أمرين هما :
إختيار العالم المجتهد فيجب عليه إختيار الثقة من أهل العلم .
عدم إتباع الدليل إن كان بإمكانه معرفة الراجح من الأدلة فلا عذر لمن ظهرت له الحجة فحاد عنها إتباعا لمن يقلده .*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أنا عن نفسي في هذه المسألة لا أقلد إبن تيمية فأنا أقلد الحافظ إبن حجر العسقلاني لقوة الحجة التي ذكرها في الفتح.


إذًا المسألة منتهية.
ولا معنى للنقاش فيها.
أنت مقلد للحافظ ابن حجر وهو متابع للأشاعرة فيها.
وأنا مقلد لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهو متابع للسلف فيها.
*وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا*فعلامَ النقاش؟
*تنبيه:*
(لاحطت أنك ذكرت ابن تيمية دون أن تذكر قبله أي لقب، ولكن عند ذكر ابن حجر ذكرت قبله (الحافظ) فقد يفهم البعض أنك تقصد شيئا ما بهذا الصنيع، أرجو أن يكون ذلك غير مقصود)
والله الموفق

----------


## شرياس

> أخ شرياس!
> أراك أصبحت تجادل لمجرد الجدال.
> ولكي تظهر الحقيقة، سأسألك سؤالا واحدا صريحا لا لَبس فيه.
> ولا بد أن تجيب عنه إجابة صريحة لا مراوغة فيها:
> مَن قال بنفي حوادث لا أول لها؟ (بالأسماء والنصوص الصريحة لنقارن بينهم وبين من ذكرتُهم ما دامت القضية في الأسماء)


*أما عن إتهامك لي بأنني أجادل لمجرد الجدال فلا أقول إلا سامحك الله 
ليست المسألة مسألة أسماء بل هي أدلة وقد ذكرت للأخ أبومالك العوضي في بداية الموضوع أن النقاش ليس عن أشخاص وذكرت له كلام إبن حجر العسقلاني في البداية لقوة أدلته .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *أما عن إتهامك لي بأنني أجادل لمجرد الجدال فلا أقول إلا سامحك الله 
> ليست المسألة مسألة أسماء بل هي أدلة وقد ذكرت للأخ أبومالك العوضي في بداية الموضوع أن النقاش ليس عن أشخاص وذكرت له كلام إبن حجر العسقلاني في البداية لقوة أدلته .*


وما هو دليل ابن حجر حتى تقلده ؟
وهل رضي الحافظ رحمه الله أن تقلده فيما أخطأ فيه ؟
فهل هو نفس الشبهات التى فندها ابن تيمية - بل فندها القرآن من قبل الحافظ بكذا قرون ؟
هاتها لننظر !

----------


## المقدادي

> وهل هؤلاء هم فقط أئمة أهل السنة !!!؟ وهل إتفاقهم يعد إجماعا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟



من تريد إذن ؟ ؟؟ و من هم أئمة السنة عندك ؟ انت تعرف ان السبكي و الاخميمي و جماعة من الأشاعرة خالفوا في ذلك  و تبعهم في ذلك ابن حجر 

فمن أئمة السنة عندك ؟ السبكي و ابنه و الاخميمي و من تبعه ؟ أم شيخ الإسلام و ابن القيم و ابن كثير و ابن عبدالهادي و من تبعهم ؟؟؟  اذكرهم لنا لتتمايز الصفوف فإن الغمغمة و الجمجمة و التهرب و الحيدة  لا تصلح في مثل هذه المواضع

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وقال شيخ الإسلام في الصفدية (ج2/ص47):
> ((ولفظ القديم والأزلي فيه إجمال:
> فقد يراد بالقديم الشيء المعين الذي ما زال موجودًا ليس لوجوده أول.
> ويراد بالقديم الشيء الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء فنوعه المتوالي قديم وليس شيء منه بعينه قديمًا ولا مجموعه قديم ولكن هو في نفسه قديم بهذا الإعتبار فالتأثير الدائم الذي يكون شيئًا بعد شيء وهو من لوازم ذاته هو قديم النوع وليس شيء من أعيانه قديمً)).



جميل جدا يا شيخنا . . .
هكذا دأب أهل الحق ،
رجاعون إلى الحق من أي وعاء خرج .
فاحمدوا مولاكم العظيم الكريم - جل جلاله .

----------


## شرياس

> إذًا المسألة منتهية.
> ولا معنى للنقاش فيها.
> أنت مقلد للحافظ ابن حجر وهو متابع للأشاعرة فيها.
> وأنا مقلد لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهو متابع للسلف فيها.
> *وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا*فعلامَ النقاش؟
> *تنبيه:*
> (لاحطت أنك ذكرت ابن تيمية دون أن تذكر قبله أي لقب، ولكن عند ذكر ابن حجر ذكرت قبله (الحافظ) فقد يفهم البعض أنك تقصد شيئا ما بهذا الصنيع، أرجو أن يكون ذلك غير مقصود)
> والله الموفق


*مقلد في هذه المسألة وليس مقلد بإطلاق 

قلت لك يا أخ عيد من قبل إن تعمل بمقضى إحسان الظن بأخيك فلو ترجع لمشاركات قديمة لي تجد أنني ذكرت إسم الحافظ ابن حجر دون أي لفب هكذا ( ابن حجر ) كما هو في المشاركة رقم 39 في أول الموضوع فهل يعني أنني أتنقص من قدر ابن حجر أما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه فأتذكر أنني ذكرته مع اللقب في غير هذا الموضوع فلا مشكلة عندي في الألقاب وعموما فإن الحافظ إبن حجر العسقلاني كما محباً ومبجِلاً لشيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل من مجيب ؟؟ 
> والموضوع أخذ أكثر من حجمه ,,


صاحب الكلام قد اعتذر على خطأه ذاك ، فلم العودة ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

*هداك الله
أنا أوقن الآن أنّك تجادل من أجل الجدل.
وأنّك لم تطرح الموضوع إلا للتشغيب والجدل.
وأنّك لا تريد من مشاركتك هذه إلا تطويلها وإكثار المشاكرين فيها بحق أو بباطل.
وأنّك لن تغيّر رأيك في هذه المسألة وإن خالفك أهل السنّة قاطبة وليس الإخوة في المنتدى فقط.
أتدري لمَ أقول ذلك؟
ليس رجما بالغيب؛ ولكن البعرة تدل على البعير.
فلكي يستطيع الإنسان أن يغيّر اعتقاده في مسألة ما فلا بد له من واحدة:
أن يكون مجتهدا فيتغير اجتهاده ....................... وقد اعترفت أنك مقلّد
أن يرى فيمن يخالفهم من هو أولى بالتقليد .............. وأنت نحّيتَ كل من ذكرتُهم لك من أهل السنّة من أجل قول الحافظ ابن حجر مع علمك بالمؤاخذات عليه في باب العقيدة خصوصا.
أن يستوعب القول الجديد فهما وإدراكا ............... وأنت اعترفت بأنك تريد أن ((تَفهَم)) لا ((تُفهِم)).
فأنى لك بالرجوع حتى لو كان قولك هو أبطل الباطل؟
فحتى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله لمّا اطّلع على كلام شيخ الإسلام رجع عن قوله لأنه يبحث عن الحق، وأنت لم ولن تفعل لأنك تعشق الجدل العقيم.
وانظر رجوع الشيخ رحمه الله على هذا الرابط:
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/ehsan/105.htm
لقد أغلقت عن نفسك كل أبواب الوصول إلى الحق فهنيئا لك ما أنت فيه.
وهنيئا لك أسلافك الذين تتابعهم: السبكي والإخميمي والكوثري والصابوني والبوطي والسقّاف وأفراخ الفلاسفة وأذيال المعتزلة ومتكلمو الأشاعرة.
ودعنا نحن مع أسلافنا: ابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن كثير وابن عبد الهادي والبرزالي وابن أبي العز والسرمري وابن ناصر الدين ومحمّد بن عبد الوهّاب وسائر آل الشيخ والأمين الشنقيطي وسائر الشناقطة والسعدي وابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان وناصري السنّة في كل زمان ومكان.
وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ*

----------


## شرياس

> *هداك الله*


*جزاك الله خير وغفر لك*

----------


## هالة

السلام عليكم

أليس الزمن مخلوق ؟ 

و اللحظة التي نحن فيها الآن هي زمن و مخلوقة

و قبل هاته اللحظة توجد لحظة أخرى و التي بدورها مسبوقة بلحظة أخرى  ..............................  ..............................  ............ إلى ما لا نهاية

و بالتالي فلا يُمكن أن يوجد وقت إلا و فيه مخلوق فالزمن في حد ذاته مخلوق

و القولٌ بأنّ جنس المخلوقات حادث لا يتعارض مع القول بأنّ بعض هذه المخلوقات غير محدود من ناحية الزمن؛ فالمقصود بحدوثها أنّها استمدت وجودها من خلق الله لها و ليس معنى حُدُوثها أنّها ليست بأزلية من حيث الزمن و خير مثال على ذلك مخلوق الزمن فهو لا نهاية له لا من حيث الماضي و لا من حيث المستقبل. 

و أما بالنسبة لهذه الروايات التي ذُكرَ أنّ الحافظ ابن حجر قد ذكرها في الفتح في كتاب " بدء الخلق " : "رواية  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  وذكر انها في موضع آخر وهو كتاب " التوحيد "  كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله  وعند غير البخاري  ولم يكن شيء معه" 

فهي لا تتعارض مع ما سبق 

مثلا رواية : "كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره"، فالقصود منها : تقرير أنّه لا يوجد شيء لم يستمد وجوده من الله، و لا يُمكنٌ أن يفهم منه بأنّه قد وٌجدت مرحلة و قد خلت من المخلوقات قط؛ إذ هذه المرحلة في حدّ ذاته مخلوقة و بالتالي فسيكون هذا الأمر خارج عن محلّ بحثنا. هذا في هذه الرواية و قس على ذلك في باقي الروايات.

فلفظة : "كان" في الرواية ليس المقصود بها : تقرير أنّه كان في الماضي إلا الله و لا شيء قط من مخلوقاته قد وٌجد بما في ذلك مخلوق الزمن فالماضي في حدّ ذاته مخلوق.

و بالتالي :

فجميع المخلوقات حادثة 

و لا يخلو زمان إلا و فيه مخلوق 

و جميع المخلوقات استمدت خلقها من الله

و الله يخلق ما يشاء متى شاء

و الله عزّوجل ليس خاضع للزمن و إنّما الزمن هو الخاضع لله؛ فبإعتبار المخلوقات قد وٌجدَ أنّ الله قد خلق شيئا قبل آخر، و قَد وُجدَ بالنسبة لهم : وقت و لم يخلق الله فيه شيء ما، و أما بالنسبة لله عزّوجل فهو ليس خاضع لهذا الزمن.

و الله أعلم

----------


## هالة

> السؤال الأول :
> هل تؤمن بوجود مخلوق لابداية له ؟ 
> الجواب احدى أمرين 
> نعم أؤمن      أو   لا لاأؤمن 
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> 
> هل تعتقد بامكانية وجود مخلوق ليس له بداية ؟
> الجواب احدى أمرين 
> ...


أما السؤال الأول : فإن كان مقصودك بالبداية البداية الزمنية ؛ فالجواب : "نعم" و خير مثال على ذلك الزمن فلا نهاية لهذا المخلوق من حيث الماضي و كذا من حيث المستقبل

أما السؤال الثاني : فإن كان مقصودك بالبداية البداية الزمنية ؛ فالجواب : "نعم" و خير مثال على ذلك الزمن فلا نهاية لهذا المخلوق من حيث الماضي و كذا من حيث المستقبل

أما السؤال الثالث : فعلى فرض صحّتهما فيُمكن الجمع بين إجابتي للسؤالين السابقين و بما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة.

و الله أعلم

----------


## هالة

> *السلام عليكم 
> لو قال قائل أنه يؤمن بقدم الأحداث فهل يعتبر مبتدع وأعني بقدم الأحداث أزلية الأفعال التي خلقها الله تعالى كأن يقول القائل ان الفعل لابد وأن يكون قبلة فعل وقبل هذا الفعل فعل وقبل هذا الفعل الأخير فعل وهكذا تسلسل أزلي للأحداث ولا أعني بذلك القول بقدم العالم فهذا قول بدعي معروف وقائله مبتدع لا شك .*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

و عليه فيكون الجواب على سؤال موضوعك، كالآتي :

* فقبل أن يُبَدَّع من يقول : "أنه يؤمن بقدم الأحداث فهل يعتبر مبتدع وأعني بقدم الأحداث أزلية الأفعال التي خلقها الله تعالى كأن يقول القائل ان الفعل لابد وأن يكون قبلة فعل وقبل هذا الفعل فعل وقبل هذا الفعل الأخير فعل وهكذا "

فيٌستوضح أكثر من مقصوده بمصطلح القدم للأحداث : 

1- فإن كان قصدُه بها أنّ ما من مخلوق إلا و قد سٌبقَ بمخلوق من ناحية الزمن و كان مُقرّا بأنّ كل شيء قد خلقه الله و أنّه لا يخلو زمان إلا و فيه مخلوق خلقه الله و الخلق فعل من أفعال الله و هو غير منتهي و أنّه بالنسبة للمخلوقين، الله عزّوجل دائما يخلق.

2- و أما إن كان مَقصوده بقدم الأحداث أنّه وٌجدت أشياء غير الله لم تستمد وٌجودها منه تبارك و تعالى فهذا مبتدع.

* و أيضا يٌستفسَر عن مقصوده بقوله : "أزلية الأحداث" على التفصيل السابق.

و الله أعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وخير مثال على ذلك الزمن فلا نهاية لهذا المخلوق من حيث الماضي و كذا من حيث المستقبل


أستغفر الله
هذا الكلام كفر صريح.
فكيف تعتقد أن هناك مخلوق مشارك لله في أنه لا أول له في الأزل ولا نهاية له في الأبد؟
سواء كان هذا المخلوق الزمن أو غيره؟
وما دمتَ تجهل هذا الأمر البدهي فما الذي أدخلك في الموضوع.
اللهم غفرانك.

----------


## هالة

أي كفر صريح و أي أمر بديهي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مشكلتك أنّك تسّرعت و لم تحاول فهم مقصودي بمصطلح (الأزل) ؟!

و الرّد عليك يكون بعد بيانك لما تُريده بمصطلح : "الأزل" ؟

و طبعا معروف كلام شيخ الإسلام في الإستفصال حول معاني المصطلحات الحادثة قبل ردّها أو قبولها

ثم العلماء هم من يحكم على كلام أهو كفر صريح أم لا ؟! فهل أنت من هؤولاء في هذا الأمر ؟! حاش أن يكون شخصا متسرعا مثلك في إطلاق ألفاظ الكفر على كلام الغير من هؤولاء ؟! ثم ما الذي أدخلك في هذا الأمر العظيم ؟!




> فكيف تعتقد أن هناك مخلوق مشارك لله في أنه لا أول له في الأزل ولا نهاية له في الأبد؟


يعني أأنت ترى بأنّه قد وُجد وقت من الأوقات؛ الله عزّوجل لم يخلق فيه أي شيء مطلقا، و أنّه في المستقبل كل ما خلقه الله سيزول و ينعدم ؟!

طيّب هات لي النصوص الشرعية التي تدلّ على أنّ كل ما خلقه الله سيزول و لن يبقى و أنّه في الماضي لم يوجد أي مخلوق 

ثم قرّر بعد ذلك مزاعمك ؟!

أنصحك بتدبر كلام الغير قبل الإنكار عليهم فضلا عن أن تحكم على كلامهم بالكفر الصريح - أصلحك الله-

ثم ما الكفر الصريح أتقصد أنّني كافرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! أعوذ بالله من هذا الهذيان

----------


## عيد فهمي

كنت أشك في الاسم وأتعجب هل يتسمى ذكر في غير بلادنا باسم هو عندنا خاص بالنساء؟
لكن الآن تيقنت
أنكِ مجرد امرأة ناقصة العقل والدين جاهلة حمقاء تتلفظين بالشركيات وأنتِ لا تعلمين وتأتين بالكفر الصريح ثمّ تجادلين.
هداكِ الله من قارورة لو تعلمتْ كيف تنظفُ بيتها خير لها من أن تدخل فيما لا يعنيها فتفسد ولا تصلح.
أما إذا أردتِ أن تعلمي مستوى علم من يكلمك على الأقل في هذه المسألة فارجعي إلى مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع لعلكِ تثوبين إلى رشدكِ وتستغفرين مما نطقتِ به من الكفر وأنتِ لا تشعرين.
هداكِ الله ربي

----------


## هالة

طيّب لا تتعجب فلست بذكر؛ و إنّما أنا خريجة كلّية الشريعة بالجزائر و ليس يعني هذا أني عالمة أو طالبة علم قوّية و إنّما أطلب العلم على قدر حالي

النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم لما قال عن المرأة : "ناقصة دين و عقل" ليس مقصوده ذمّها، و انتبه فأنت من بدأ في الإساءة.

و المرأة من حقّها أن تبدي رأيها و تطلب العلم و تشارك في المواضيع العلمية! 

ثم دعنا من الألفاظ القبيحة و بيّن لي من فضلك بالتفصيل ما الكفرالصريح الذي وقعتُ فيه؟ مع التنبيه أني قرأت جميع المشاركات قبل أن أشارك في هذا الموضوع و اطّلعت في المجمل على جميع الكتب التي تحصلّت عليها حول هذا الموضوع

و أرجو أن يكون قبلَ الإنكار تعليم؛ هكذا تعلّمنا من منهج الشيخ محمد ناصر الدّين الألباني و علمائنا.

و مشكور مسبقا

----------


## عيد فهمي

*تسألين للعلم أم للجدال؟
الأولى أنا مستعد.
الثانية لست مستعدا.
منتظر الرد.
هداك الله للحق.*

----------


## أبو شيماء الطالب

هداك الله يا أخي عيد !!
أين الرفق ؟!!
أختنا أخطأت بلا شك !!
فهل ترمي عليها كل هذه الأوصاف التي أوجعت قلبي !!
فلإن كانت ( قارورةً ) فاعلم أنك لم تمتثل : ( رفقاً بالقوارير ) !!



> لكن الآن تيقنت
> أنكِ مجرد امرأة ناقصة العقل والدين جاهلة حمقاء تتلفظين بالشركيات وأنتِ لا تعلمين وتأتين بالكفر الصريح ثمّ تجادلين.
> هداكِ الله من قارورة لو تعلمتْ كيف تنظفُ بيتها خير لها من أن تدخل فيما لا يعنيها فتفسد ولا تصلح.
> أما إذا أردتِ أن تعلمي مستوى علم من يكلمك على الأقل في هذه المسألة فارجعي إلى مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع لعلكِ تثوبين إلى رشدكِ وتستغفرين مما نطقتِ به من الكفر وأنتِ لا تشعرين.
> هداكِ الله ربي

----------


## عيد فهمي

يا أخي أعنفها ببعض الألفاظ التي لا تلتصق أهون من أن أتركها تضلّ دون تنبيه.
أرأيت لو ماتت على هذا ما يكون مصيرها؟
أمَن يأخذ بيدك ليخرجكَ من نار كدتَ تحرق بها نفسك وأنت لا تشعر تقول له ارفق بي وأنت تخرجني منها.
هناك أمور لا تحتمل الرفق.
ووالله ما قلتُ الذي قلتُه إلا شفقة عليها فهي أخت لي قبل كل شيء.
ولو قالت ذلك أختي من أبي وأمي لعنّفتها بذلك أو أشدّ لشدّة حرصي على نجاتها.
والله الموفّق

----------


## هالة

> *تسألين للعلم أم للجدال؟
> الأولى أنا مستعد.
> الثانية لست مستعدا.
> منتظر الرد.
> هداك الله للحق.*


للعلم

----------


## أبو شيماء الطالب

أخي عيد :
لستُ مخالفاً لك في النتيجة ، لكن في الأسلوب ...
وبدايتك كانت شديدة ، ولك - والله ثم والله - مندوحة عن ألفاظك التي قد تصد عن القبول !
نبّهها ، وانصحها لكن برفق !
النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقول " ما كان الرفق في شيءٍ إلا زانه " .. بنصٍ عام ، ثم تخصصه !
هي قالت ما قالت من باب المدارسة ، وقد تكون لم تتنبه للوازم كلامها ...
فصحح لها دون هذه الحدة ...




> أرأيت لو ماتت على هذا ما يكون مصيرها؟



[ اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربُّك ] !!




> هناك أمور لا تحتمل الرفق.
> ووالله ما قلتُ الذي قلتُه إلا شفقة عليها فهي أخت لي قبل كل شيء.


لستَ خيراً من موسى عليه السلام ، وليست هي أشرَّ من فرعون ...
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فقولا له قولاً لينا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

والأخت هالة - والله - إن بينت لها الصواب بحلم فسترجع إليه ...




> والله الموفّق

----------


## عيد فهمي

أولا: بارك الله لكِ، وجعلكِ من إمائه الصالحات القانتات الحافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله
ثانيا: لا بد أن تعلمي أنني لست ممن ينكر حوادث لا أول لها أو أن هذا الذي دفعني للرد عليك، بل على العكس أنا من أشد المنافحين عن هذه المسألة، وها هي أول مشاركة لي هنا:



> أخي شرياس صاحب الموضوع، جميع الإخوة المشاركين
> سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> وأسأل صاحب الموضوع في أول مشاركة لي فيه
> إنك تعتقد بأن الله كان ولم يكن معه أي مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> وتعتقد أنه خلق في وقت ما أول مخلوق. أليس كذلك؟
> والسؤال: أين خلقه؟
> إن قلت: خلقه في ذاته فقد نطقت بعقيدة أهل الحلول والاتحاد. نسأل الله العافية.
> وإن قلت: خلقه في غيره.
> فالسؤال: هل هذا الغير مخلوق أم غير مخلوق؟
> ...

----------


## هالة

نعم و أنا أتّفق معك في هذا

----------


## عيد فهمي

وقد وضّحتُ مذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الذي هو مذهب أهل السنّة بالأدلة باختصار هنا:



> أما قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله -الذي هو قول جماهير أهل السنة- فدعني أوضحه لك من باب المدارسة والتعاون على البر والتقوى وليس من باب الجدال والحجاج.
> فرقٌ بين لفظ الحديث الذي نتكلم عنه وهو:
> ((كان الله ولم يكن شيء معه))
> وبين قولك
> ((كان الله وكان شيء معه))
> وقد أورد الجويني وغيره من المتكلمين قريبا من قولك في رد مسألة حوادث لا أول لها.
> فقال رحمه الله:
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا إِلَّا أُعْطِيكَ بَعْدَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) كان هذا ممكنا.
> إنك لو قلتَ: ((لَا أُعْطِيكَ دِرْهَمًا حَتَّى أُعْطِيَكَ قَبْلَهُ دِرْهَمًا)) ان هذا ممتنعا.
> ...

----------


## عيد فهمي

أما عمّا وقعتِ فيه من أخطاء -بغير قصد- فعدة أمور.
أسأل الله أن يسعفني الوقت للردّ عليها جميعا لأن الوقت تأخر وأحتاج للنوم قليلا قبل الفجر لأستطيع التجهز لخطبة الجمعة.

----------


## هالة

نعم و أتّفق معك بما ذكرت في المشاركة رقم 272

----------


## عيد فهمي

> و القولٌ بأنّ جنس المخلوقات حادث لا يتعارض مع القول بأنّ بعض هذه المخلوقات غير محدود من ناحية الزمن؛ فالمقصود بحدوثها أنّها استمدت وجودها من خلق الله لها و ليس معنى حُدُوثها أنّها ليست بأزلية من حيث الزمن


أولا: قولك: ((جنس المخلوقات حادث)) خطأ لأن الجنس لا يوصف بالحدوث لأنه معنى كلي ذهني لا وجود له في الخارج، وقد بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فساد تصور وجود الكليات ((كالجنس)) وجود أعيان، فقال: «الكليات - كالجنس والنوع والفصل والخاصة والعرض العام - لا توجد في الخارج منفصلة عن الأعيان الموجودة . وهذا معلوم بالضرورة ومتفق عليه بين العقلاء وإنما يحكى الخلاف في ذلك عن شيعة "أفلاطون" ونحوه : الذين يقولون بإثبات "المثل الأفلاطونية" وهي الكليات المجردة عن الأعيان خارج الذهن، وعن شيعة "فيثاغورس" في إثبات العدد المطلق خارج الذهن. والمعلم الأول "أرسطو" وأتباعه متفقون على بطلان قول هؤلاء وهؤلاء»أ.هـ.

----------


## عيد فهمي

ثانيا: قولك وفقكِ الله: (( بعض هذه المخلوقات غير محدود من ناحية الزمن)) غير صحيح لأن مقتضى وصفها بالحدوث يقتضي أنها كانت بعد أن لم تكن، ولا يوجد مخلوق غير محدود من الجهتين الماضي والمستقبل.
وهذا ما سأبينه في ((ثالثا))

----------


## عيد فهمي

ثالثا: قولك أرشدكِ الله للحق: ((وليس معنى حُدُوثها أنّها ليست بأزلية من حيث الزمن))
لا يستقيم شرعا ولا عقلا والسبب أنّكِ خلطتِ بين أعيان المخلوقات التي لا بدّ أن تكون حدثت بعد عدم وبين جنس المخلوقات الذي لا يوصف بالحدوث لأنه لا وجود له إلا في الأذهان كما وضّح ذلك عقلاء العالمين وقد ذكرتُ كلام شيخ الإسلام في ذلك بما يغني عن إعادته

----------


## عيد فهمي

رابعا: قولكِ أصلحكِ الله: ((وخير مثال على ذلك الزمن فلا نهاية لهذا المخلوق من حيث الماضي و كذا من حيث المستقبل))
وهو الذي وصفتُه بالكفر الصريح والذي لا ينبغي أن يصدر من مسلم.
وأنا سأوضح لكِ سبب الاشتباه عليكِ في هذا الموضع:
أنت تخلطين هنا بين الزمن المخلوق وبين أمد الله سبحانه وهو غير مخلوق
وهذا تماما كمن خلط بين المكان المخلوق وبين جهة الله سبحانه وهي غير مخلوقة.
فكما أنكِ تؤمنين بأن الجهة التي فيها الله وهي جهة العلو غير مخلوقة، فكذلك أمده الذي هو قبل خلق الزمان غير مخلوق.

----------


## عيد فهمي

فالزمن الذي نعيش فيه والذي وصفتيه بقولك: ((أليس الزمن مخلوق؟ 
و اللحظة التي نحن فيها الآن هي زمن و مخلوقة
و قبل هاته اللحظة توجد لحظة أخرى و التي بدورها مسبوقة بلحظة أخرى .............................. .............................. ............ إلى ما لا نهاية))
فإنما تتكلمين عن هذا الزمن المعين الذي نعيشه وهذا الزمن لم يكن أبدًا في الأزل بلا أول؛ لأنه في الحقيقة يرتبط بتلك الأفلاك المخلوقة ودورانها، فلو توقفت تلك الأفلاك عن الدوران لتوقف الزمن المخلوق الذي نعيشه، وهذا ما اتفق عليه عقلاء الناس مسلمهم وكافرهم، وهو ما اصطلحوا على تسميته بالبعد الرابع للمادّة.
ولذلك بحسب سرعة دوران الأفلاك يختلف قدر الزمن التابع لها، فيقولون السنة على الأرض كذا يوم، وعلى عطار كذا يوم، وعلى المريخ كذا يوم، وكذلك الأيام والساعات.
فيعلم بذلك أن الزمن الذي نعيشه هو زمن مخلوق من عدّة أزمنة أخرى مخلوقة وكلها حدثت بحدوث أفلاكها وقبل وجود هذه الأفلاك لم يكن هناك وجود لهذه الأزمان المعينة.
أما أمد الله سبحانه فلا يقال فيه إنه مخلوق حتى نظن أن هناك مخلوق لا أول له.

----------


## عيد فهمي

والخلاف بين أهل السنة والمتكلمين هو في إثبات وجود ((حوادث لا أول لها)) لا في إثبات وجود ((مخلوق لا أول له)) فهذا لم يقل به مسلم سني أو مبتدع وإنما قاله ملاحدة الفلاسفة القائلون بقِدم العالم.
فشابه قولكِ قولهم وإن اختلفتِ في تسمية المخلوق حيث سميتيه الزمن.
وأنا أعلم يقينا أنكِ لم تكوني تقصدين ذلك.
وما كانت شدتي في الردّ عليكِ إلا من فرط شفقتي عليكِ من اعتقاد ذلك أو حتى أن يتشابه قولكِ مع قول هؤلاء وأنتِ لا تقصدين.
فأرجو منكِ أن تغفري لي إن كنتُ أسأتُ الأسلوب وأن تلتمسي لي العذر
فما قصدتُ إلا إرشادكِ ونصحكِ.
والله الموفّق وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## نضال مشهود

ما هو الزمن ؟
بل ما هو المكان ؟؟
وهل يتعددان بتعدد الموجودات ؟
وهل منهما ما يكون (مخلوقًا) أو (غيرُ مخلوق) ؟
سؤال له أهمية كبرى لتفصيل هذه المسائل .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> شيخنا الفاضل علي عبد الباقي ، قولكم : (مجموع المخلوقات حادث ليس له بداية) هو عين التناقض ، فإن معنى (الحادث) : ما له بداية ويسبقه عدمه ، ولا أرى من استعمل على غير ذلك قبل هذا الوقت بالذات . والله لا أفهم ما هذا المصطلح الذي بنيتم عليه الكلام ؟ هذا ليس مصطلح المتكلمين ولا حتى الفلاسفة القائلين بالإيجاب الذاتى وتعدد القدماء ، فضلا عن أن يكون مصطلح أهل الحديث وعلماء السنة .


ثم وجدت من قد استعمل ذاك المصطلح الذي بنيتم عليه الكلام ،
وهو ابن جني الذي سفه العلماء كلامه رحمه الله في مجازيَّة (قام زيد) أو (ذهب زيد) .
وهذا نصه من (الخصائص) بالحرف الواحد :



> وقال ابن جنِّي : بابٌ في أن المجاز إذا كثر لحق بالحقيقة : اعلم أن أكثر اللغة مع تأمله مجازٌ لا حقيقة وذلك عامَّة الأفعال ؛ نحو : قام زيدٌ , وقعد عمرو , وانطق بشر , وجاء الصيف , وانهزم الشتاء , ألا ترى أن الفعل يفاد منه معنى الجنسية , فقولك : قام زيد , معناه : كان منه القيام , أي : هذا الجنس من الفعل , ومعلوم أنه لم يكن منه جميع القيام , وكيف يكون ذلك وهو جنسٌ , والجنس يطبق جميع الماضي وجميع الحاضر , وجميع الآتي الكائنات من كل منْ وجد منه القيام , ومعلومٌ أنه لا يجتمع لإنسان واحد في وقت واحد ولا في مائة ألف سنة مضاعفة القيام كله الدَّاخل تحت الوهم , هذا محالٌ عند كل ذي لبٍّ , فإذا كان كذلك علمت أن قام زيدٌ مجازٌ لا حقيقة , وإنما هو على وضع الكل موضع البعض للاتساع والمبالغة وتشبيه القليل بالكثير , ويدلُّ على انتظام ذلك لجميع جنسه , أنك تعلمه في جميع أجزاء ذلك الفعل , فتقول : قمت قومةً , وقومتين , ومائة قومةٍ , وقياماً حسناً , وقياماً قبيحاً , فإعمالك إياه في جميع أجزائه يدل على أنه موضوع عندهم على صلاحه لتناول جميعها , وإنما يعمل الفعل من المصادر فيما فيه عليه دليلٌ ؛


وطبعا ، لا نوافقه على هذا الهذيان - اللهم إلا أن يكون اصطلاحا محضا له شخصيا - عفا الله عنه .
بل قول القائل (جنس هذا الشيء موجود) معناه أن بعض أفراد هذا الجنس موجودٌ وليس بالضروري أن يوجد كلها مجموعة .
والله أكبر تكبيرا . . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ثمّت حقيقة يحسن اللإفصاح بها ، وقد كنت أريد أن أوردها من أول مشاركة لي في مثل هذه المواضيع المتعلقة بتسلسل الحوادث - إلا أنني كنت نسِّيت فلم أكن أوفق إلى إبدائها غير الوقت . وهي أن شيخ الإسلام أحمد ابن تيمية رحمه الله إنما انتهت أشغاله ببحوثه وتحقيقاته في مسألة (تسلسل الآثار في الماضي) أو (قدم جنس المخلوقات) إلى "الجواز" بمعنى (عدم الامتناع) . وأما حصول ذلك في الواقع - فضلا عن وجوبه عقليا أو ثبوته شرعيا - فلا أرى في كتبه وفتاواه أنه مصرح به . بل إما إشاراة أو ميل إلى ذلك ، وإما وضعه في أقوى وأكمل ما يمكن أن يقال في هذه المسألة . لذا ، أرى أن هذا القول بالذات (وقوع التسلسل الأزلي للمخلوقات في الماضي فضلا عن وجوبه) لا يصح عن نجعله نقطة الولاء والبراء في العقيدة . بل إما أن نضعه في "أرجح القولين لأهل العلم" ، وإما أن لا نجزم به بل نتوقف عند حدود "عدم الامتناع" . ولا شك أنني من المصرحين في الجزم به كما في أغلب المشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع - وإن كنت في بعض منها إنما أضعه في "أرجح القولين" أو أعلقه بصحة قدم أفعاله تعالى المتعديَّة إلى الغير من حيث الجنس والنوع .

هذا ، والله الموفق إلى أقوم الطريق .

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> ثمّت حقيقة يحسن اللإفصاح بها ، وقد كنت أريد أن أوردها من أول مشاركة لي في مثل هذه المواضيع المتعلقة بتسلسل الحوادث - إلا أنني كنت نسِّيت فلم أكن أوفق إلى إبدائه غير الوقت . وهي أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله إنما انتهت أشغاله ببحوثه وتحقيقاته في مسألة (تسلسل الآثار) أو (قدم جنس المخلوقات) إلى "الجواز" بمعنى (عدم الامتناع) . وأما حصول ذلك في الواقع - فضلا عن وجوبه عقليا أو ثبوته شرعيا - فلا أرى في كتبه وفتاواه أنه مصرح به . بل إما إشاراة أو ميل إلى ذلك ، وإما وضعه في أقوى وأكمل ما يمكن أن يقال في هذه المسألة . لذا ، أرى أن هذه النقطة بالذات (وقوع التسلسل الأزلي للمخلوقات في الماضي فضلا عن وجوبه) لا يصح عن نجعلها نقطة الولاء والبراء في العقيدة . بل إما أن نضعه في "أرجح القولين لأهل العلم" ، وإما أن لا نجزم به بل نتوقف عند حدود "عدم الامتناع" . ولا شك أنني من المصرحين في الجزم به كما في أغلب المشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع - وإن كنت في بعض منها إنما أضعها في "أرجح القولين" أو أعلقها بصحة قدم الأفعال اللازمة له تعالى من حيث الجنس والنوع .
> هذا ، والله الموفق إلى أقوم الطريق .


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ومع هذا نجد مع الأسف البعض يتعصب في هذه المسألة وينكر الخلاف فيها ويدعي أن فيها إجماعا بزعمه ويتهم المخالف فيها أنه مبتدع و خارج دائرة أهل السنة ويهوِل من الأمر والأمر أقل من ذلك .*

----------


## ابن الرومية

شيخ نضال أحسنت ايما احسان فما أخبرك بكلام شيخ الاسلام....فشيخ الاسلام يقف على مسألة أفعال الله فيقول انا أتبثها كباقي الصفات بلا تعطيل فيرد عليه المخالف و لكن يلزم من ذلك أن تقول بامكانية وجود حوادث لا أول لها ...فيقول شيخ الاسلام : ألتزم هذا الامكان و ان لم أوجبه...فكان ماذا؟؟؟؟ فشيخ الاسلام ينطلق دائما من الجواز و ليس من الوجوب كما ينطلق الأشاعرة من وجوب امتناع التسلسل....فالولا  ء و البراء لا يعقد على هذه المسألة لأنها من أبواب الاحتجاج و ان كان يقع في أصلها المحتج له وهو اتباث الصفات الفعلية لله و عدم تعطيلها و ان سكت أهل البدع عن القول بامتناع حوادث لاأول لها لتبرير نفيهم لأفعال الله لسكتنا نحن عن بيان جوازه لنقض هذا النفي و لما أحوجونا هم و أئمتهم الى ما خضنا فيه و أئمتنا ...و ان عادوا عدنا...تماما كما لم يعقد السلف الولاء و البراء على مسألة الحد لأنها من ابواب الاحتجاج و ان عقدوه في الأصل المحتج له و هو الاستواء و هنا آتي  بكلام نفيس لشيخ الاسلام اعزز به كلام الشيخ عيد فهمي في الرد على من طالبوا بكلام نصي صحيح للسلف في المسألة و لم يفقهوا أن القول قد ينسب للسلف بدلالة الظاهر و التضمن و ليس فقط بدلالة النص...وا ن كنت أيضا أستسمح الشيخ لتنبيهه في الجهة المقابلة أنه ظلم الأخت في ما انتقده عليها لأنه وقع في نفس الخطأ من خلط الجنس بالعين ...فقولها"وخير مثال على ذلك الزمن فلا نهاية لهذا المخلوق من حيث الماضي و كذا من حيث المستقبل"  هو صحيح اذ أن الكلام هنا عن جنس الزمن فالذين قالوا بقدم الزمن و قدم المادة لم يتفطنوا أنهم هنا يتكلمون عن مفهوم مطلق لا يوجد الا في الذهن فكل  مخلوق خلق معه زمنه بعينه و مجموع هذه الأزمان هو ما نطلق عليه بلفظ الزمن تعبيرا عن جنسه فالشيخ حين قرأ عبارة الأخت انصرف ذهنه الى الجنس و لم يتخيل الزمن الا جنسا و لم يتخيله كباقي المخلوقات...فجنس الزمان لا بداية له و لا نهاية ما دام الله خالقا للمخلوقات في زمنها وهو البعد الرابع الذي تحدتث عنه نسبية أينشتاين كما ذكرتم شيخنا و هل يصح أن يوصف الجنس بالقدم؟؟؟نعم يصح كما نقلنا تفسير وجه الاطلاق عن شيخ الاسلام ..يعني أخطأت يا شيخ و أصابت امرأة  :Smile:  و هذا أفضل ما كتب في المسألة و هو يدل على ذهن جيد و فهم عميق للمسألة و سعة اطلاع و كثرة تتبع حتى انها أتت بما يؤيد كلام شيخ الاسلام ليس فقط من الكتاب و السنة و أقوال السلف بل من كتب الطرف الآخر من الفلاسفة و المتكلمين  و هو لامرأة و اطلعت على كتابها في شرح القواعد للعثيمين فرايت عجبا ...حتى أن الشيخ المقدادي مع كثرة صولاته في المنتديات و معرفته بشبه القوم لم يستطع أن ينقل عن غير كتابها  :Smile:  ...و أرجو ان تتقبل التدخل من تلميذ محب لكم وأرجو أن يشفع لي النقل الذي وعدت ان اعزز به كلامكم عن التكلم في مسألة لم يتكلم فيها السلف نصا...
قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في معرض ر ده على الامام الخطابي رحمه الله في انكار لفظة الحد بقوله في درء التعارض  : "الوجه الثاني قوله سبيل هؤلاء أن يعلموا أن صفات الله تعالى لا تؤخذ إلا من كتاب الله أو من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دون قول أحد من الناس فيقولون له لو وفيت أنت ومن اتبعه بإتباع هذه السبيل لم تحوجنا نحن وأئمتنا إلى نفي بدعتكم بل تركتم موجب الكتاب والسنة في النفي والإثبات أما في النفي فنفيتم عن الله تعالى أشياء لم ينطق بها كتاب ولا سنة ولا إمام من أئمة المسلمين بل والعقل لا يقضي بذلك عند التحقيق وقلتم إن العقل نفاها فخالفتم الشريعة بالبدعة والمناقضة المعنوية وخالفتم العقول الصريحة وقلتم ليس هو بجسيم ولا جوهر ولا متحير ولا في جهة ولا يشار إليه بحس ولا يتميز منه شئ عن شئ وعبرتم عن ذلك بأنه تعالى ليس بمنقسم ولا مركب وأنه لا حد له ولا غاية تريدون بذلك انه يمتنع عليه أن يكون له حد وقدر أو يكون له قدر لا يتناها و أمثال ذلك ومعلوم أن الوصف بالنفي كالوصف بالإثبات فكيف ساغ لكم هذا النفي بلا كتاب ولا سنة مع اتفاق السلف على ذم من ابتدع ذلك وتسميتهم إياهم جهمية وذمهم لأهل هذا الكلام 
وأما في الإثبات فإن الله تعالى وصف نفسه بصفات ووصفه رسوله بصفات فكنتم أنتم الذين تزعمون أنكم من أهل السنة والحديث دع الجهمية والمعتزلة تارة تنفونها وتحرفون نصوصها أو تجعلونها لا تعلم إلا أماني وهذا مما عاب الله تعالى به أهل الكتاب قبلنا وتارة تقرونها إقرارا تنفون معه ما أثبته المنصوص من أن يكون النصوص نفته وتاركين من المعاني التي دلت عليه مالا ريب في دلالتها عليه مع ما في جمعهم بين الأمور المتناقضة من مخالفة صريح المعقول فأنت وأئمتك في هذا الذي تقولون إنكم تثبتونه إما أن تثبتوا ما تنفونه فتجمعوا بين النفي والإثبات وإما أن تثبتوا ما لا حقيقة له في الخارج ولا في النفس وهذا الكلام تقوله النفاة المثبتة لهؤلاء كمثل الأشعري والخطابي والقاضي أبي يعلى وغيرهم من الطوائف ويقول هؤلاء المثبتة كيف سوغتم لأنفسكم هذه الزيادات في النفي وهذا التقصير في الإثبات على ما أوجبه الكتاب والسنة وأنكرتم على أئمة الدين ردهم لبدعة ابتدعها الجهمية مضمونها إنكار وجوب الرب تعالى وثبوت حقيقته وعبروا عن ذلك بعبارة فأثبتوا تلك العبارة ليبينوا ثبوت المعنى الذي نفاه أولئك وأين في الكتاب والسنة أنه يحرم رد الباطل بعبارة مطابقة له فإن هذا اللفظ لم نثبت به صفة زائدة على ما في الكتاب والسنة بل بينا به ما عطله المبطلون من وجود الرب تعالى ومباينته لخلقه وثبوت حقيقته 
ويقولون لهم قد دل الكتاب والسنة على معنى ذلك كما تقدم احتجاج الإمام أحمد لذلك بما في القرآن مما يدل على أن الله تعالى له حد يتميز به عن المخلوقات وأن بينه وبين الخلق انفصالا ومباينة بحيث يصح معه أن يعرج الأمر إليه ويصعد إليه ويصح أن يجئ هو ويأتي كما سنقرر هذا في موضعه فإن القرآن يدل على المعنى تارة بالمطابقة وتارة بالتضمن وتارة بالالتزام وهذا المعنى يدل عليه القرآن تضمنا أو التزاما 
ولم يقل أحد من أئمة السنة إن السني هو الذي لا يتكلم إلا بالألفاظ الواردة التي لا يفهم معناها بل من فهم معانى النصوص فهو أحق بالسنة ممن لم يفهمها ومن دفع ما يقوله المبطلون مما يعارض تلك المعاني وبين أن معاني النصوص تستلزم نفي تلك الأمور المعارضة لها فهو أحق بالسنة من غيره وهذه نكت لها بسط له موضع آخر "
و ليته بسط... :Smile: 

و الله أعلم

----------


## المقدادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> ثمّت حقيقة يحسن اللإفصاح بها ، وقد كنت أريد أن أوردها من أول مشاركة لي في مثل هذه المواضيع المتعلقة بتسلسل الحوادث - إلا أنني كنت نسِّيت فلم أكن أوفق إلى إبدائها غير الوقت . وهي أن شيخ الإسلام أحمد ابن تيمية رحمه الله إنما انتهت أشغاله ببحوثه وتحقيقاته في مسألة (تسلسل الآثار في الماضي) أو (قدم جنس المخلوقات) إلى "الجواز" بمعنى (عدم الامتناع) . وأما حصول ذلك في الواقع - فضلا عن وجوبه عقليا أو ثبوته شرعيا - فلا أرى في كتبه وفتاواه أنه مصرح به . بل إما إشاراة أو ميل إلى ذلك ، وإما وضعه في أقوى وأكمل ما يمكن أن يقال في هذه المسألة . لذا ، أرى أن هذا القول بالذات (وقوع التسلسل الأزلي للمخلوقات في الماضي فضلا عن وجوبه) لا يصح عن نجعله نقطة الولاء والبراء في العقيدة . بل إما أن نضعه في "أرجح القولين لأهل العلم" ، وإما أن لا نجزم به بل نتوقف عند حدود "عدم الامتناع" . ولا شك أنني من المصرحين في الجزم به كما في أغلب المشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع - وإن كنت في بعض منها إنما أضعه في "أرجح القولين" أو أعلقه بصحة قدم أفعاله تعالى المتعديَّة إلى الغير من حيث الجنس والنوع .
> 
> هذا ، والله الموفق إلى أقوم الطريق .



و عليكم السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته .


أخي الفاضل سبق أن ذكرت انا و غيري هذا في مشاركات مضت فالمسألة هي : إما الجواز أو الإمتناع


فالإنكار على من قال بالإمتناع و اعتمده مذهبا فلا يقال عن هذا انه خلاف سائغ !

 فمن قال بالامتناع فهو مقرر لعقيدة مخالفة لا تحتمل التسويغ


أما الوجوب فلا يقرره  شيخ الإسلام و لا أي شخص يعتقد عقيدة أهل السنة و ان فُهم خلاف ذلك فهذا فهم خاطئ

----------


## ابن الرومية

بلى يا شيخ هو خلاف سائغ لا يتعدى استحقاق الانكار و بيان الخطأ   دون الولاء وا لبراء ما لم يقرب الى حمى التصريح بما يلزم منه من تعطيل صفات الأفعال فقليل من الخلق يستطيع فهم وجه اللزوم بين الأمرين تماما كم أن الأمر الأول قد لا يفهمه كثير من الناس و الأدلة عليه غير صريحة صحيحة بينما الأمر الثاني الأدلة علبه صحيحة صريحة متضافرة...و هذا كمنكرة الطبائع ممن ينكرون أن تكون النار تحرق بطبعها مثلا...فهذا القول حقيق بالانكار و حتى التعزير ...و لكن لا يصل الأمر الى عقد الولاء و البراء عليه حتى يضم اليه ما يلزمه من التصريح بنفي ما جاء في الشرع صريحا في باب القدر و أفعال العباد و تفسير المعجزات و غيرها من الأصول التي تبنى على مثل هذه المسائل العقلية الدقيقة...و الله أعلم

----------


## نضال مشهود

الأخ ابن الرومية والمقدادي . . . بارك الله فيكما .




> *
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ومع هذا نجد مع الأسف البعض يتعصب في هذه المسألة وينكر الخلاف فيها ويدعي أن فيها إجماعا بزعمه ويتهم المخالف فيها أنه مبتدع و خارج دائرة أهل السنة ويهوِل من الأمر والأمر أقل من ذلك .*


وفقك الله !

وما اسم ذلك المتعصب يا أخي ؟ أخشى أن قد كذبتك الظنون .

أخي الفاضل . . . أرجو أن لا تفهم كلامي على غير وجهه .
فرقٌ عظيمٌ عظيمٌ بين من سكت فلا يجزم ، وبين من جزم بضده ثم نسبه إلى الرسول الكريم الأمين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بلفظٍ في حديث لم يفهمه .
وفرقٌ عظيمٌ عظيمٌ جدًّا بين قائل "إن هذا أرجح" ، وبين من قُدِّمت له الدلائل القوية فرفضها بحجة تقليد من ليس قوله بحجة !

----------


## شرياس

*إقرأ يا أخ نضال جيدأ كلام الشيخ حامد بن عبدالله العلي خصوصا إستدلاله بكلام الحافظ إبن حجر العسقلاني في الفتح* 



> ما صحة هذا الحديث (( عن جابر ررر أنه سأل رسول الله  مما خلق الكون فأجاب رسول الله من نور نبيك يا جابر ))
> وهل حقا خلق رسول الله من نور ؟ وكيف نرد على من يقول هذا ؟ وما حكمه في الاسلام مرتد كافر أم ماذا ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وبعد :-
> هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب لاأصل له , مع مخالفته لكتاب الله تعالى وما ثبت في السنة , وقائله لايكفر ولكن هو من البدع الخطيرة لانها من الغلو الذي يفضي الى الاشراك .
> أما مخالفته لكتاب الله تعالى فقد قال تعالى  وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي  وهذا نص قرآني صريح بأن الله تعالى خلق كل شيء حي من الماء لا من نور محمد  .
> أما مخالفته لما ثبت في السنة , فقد روى البخاري والبيهقي من حديث عمران بن حصين أن أناسا من أهل اليمن أتوا الى رسول الله  فقالوا جئناك يارسول الله لنتفقه في الدين فأنبئنا عن أول هذا الأمر ما كان ؟ قال  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره , وكان عرشه على الماء , وكتب في الذكر كل شيء ثم خلق السموات والأرض  .
> 
> وهذا نص صريح في أن أول ما خلق الله تعالى العرش والماء , فقد كان سؤال أهل اليمن عن بدء العالم .
> فقوله   كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره  اثبات الأوليه لله تعالى أي أنه تعالى هو الأول فليس قبله شيء , ثم ذكر أن الله تعالى خلق العرش والماء قبل كل شيء بعدهما .
> ...

----------


## نضال مشهود

وأين ( الدليل ) يا أخي - وفقك الله - ؟

الشيخ قال :  ثم ذكر أن الله تعالى خلق العرش والماء قبل كل شيء بعدهما .
أين هذا من الحديث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟
النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال : " وكان عرشه على الماء "
فكيف تجعلونه : " ثم خلق العرش والماء " ؟!

بل أثر قتادة ومجاهد رضي الله عنهما في تفسير قوله تعالى ( وكان عرشه على الماء ) دليل عليك !
لأن قتادة قال :  " هذا بدء خلقه قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض " ،
فلم يقل : هذا بدء خلقه قبل جميع المخلوقات بأسره .
ومجاهد قال : "  قبل أن يخلق شيء "
ومعروف أن العرش شيء والماء شيء ، فمراده بهذا ( الشيء ) قطعا : السماوات والأرض وما فيهما وما بعدها .
تماما مثل مراد النبي ( ص ) في الحديث - إن صح اللفظ : " ولم يكن قبله شيء " . أي : شيء من السماوات والأرض وما فيهما .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وفي حديث أبي رزين (ض) ذكر مخلوق قبل العرش والماء ، وهو ( العماء ) ، أي : السحاب .

----------


## شرياس

*لمن يدعي الإجماع في هذه المسألة :
أذكر لنا إسم العالم الذي ينقل الإجماع مع إسم الكتاب الذي ورد فيه هذا الإجماع ونص صيغة الإجماع *

----------


## نضال مشهود

الإجماع على ماذا ؟

----------


## شرياس

> الإجماع على ماذا ؟


*عجيب هذا السؤال !!!!!!!!
قلت في هذه المسألة وهي كما هو ظاهر بيّن مسألة (( أزلية تسلسل الأحداث في الماضي ))*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *عجيب هذا السؤال !!!!!!!!
> قلت في هذه المسألة وهي كما هو ظاهر بيّن مسألة (( أزلية تسلسل الأحداث في الماضي ))*


ما فهمت كلامي .
قصدي أنني سألتك : الإجماع عن ماذا ؟ عن ( الجواز ) أم ( الوجوب ) أم ( الوقوع ) أم ( الرجحان ) ؟؟؟
وهل المراد : " الأحداث المخلوقة " ؟ أم المراد : " مطلق الأحداث " ؟؟؟

----------


## شرياس

> ما فهمت كلامي .
> قصدي أنني سألتك : الإجماع عن ماذا ؟ عن ( الجواز ) أم ( الوجوب ) أم ( الوقوع ) أم ( الرجحان ) ؟؟؟
> وهل المراد : " الأحداث المخلوقة " ؟ أم المراد : " مطلق الأحداث " ؟؟؟


*أذا كان لديك إجماع في أيٍ مما ذكرته فهاتِه 
المراد هو الأحداث المخلوقة*

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *أذا كان لديك إجماع في أيٍ مما ذكرته فهاتِه 
> المراد هو الأحداث المخلوقة*


أنا أدّعي الإجماع في الجواز ، ولعل الإخوة الناشطين ينقل من نقل ذلك من جميع الطوائف .
والنص أغنانا عن الإجماع . . قال الخالق تبارك وتعالى : ( وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا ) .
والنص يدل أيضا على الرجحان . قال الخلاَّق الرزَّاق : ( أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ؟ أفلا تذكرون ؟! ) .
فالذي يخلق دائمًا وأبدًا : أكمل ممن لا يخلق شيئا منذ الأزل إلا من وقت معين بعد تلك المدة الطويييييييلة .

----------


## شرياس

> أنا أدّعي الإجماع في الجواز ، ولعل الإخوة الناشطين ينقل من نقل ذلك من جميع الطوائف .
> والنص أغنانا عن الإجماع . . قال الخالق تبارك وتعالى : ( وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا ) .
> والنص يدل أيضا على الرجحان . قال الخلاَّق الرزَّاق : ( أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ؟ أفلا تذكرون ؟! ) .
> فالذي يخلق دائمًا وأبدًا : أكمل ممن لا يخلق شيئا منذ الأزل إلا من وقت معين بعد تلك المدة الطويييييييلة .


*لم أطلب إجماعا على أن الله تعالى على كل شيء قدير ولم أطلب إجماع على أن الذي يخلق وهو الله تعالى ليس كالذي لايخلق*

----------


## سالم عدود

> صاحب الكلام قد اعتذر على خطأه ذاك ، فلم العودة ؟


اخي نضال انا اعتذرت عن  سوء خلق صدر مني وقد حذف و لله الحمد 
و يعلم الله عز وجل اني لو استقبلت من امري ما استدبرت لما كتبت حرفا واحدا في هذا الموضوع لخطورته في نفسه و لجهلي فالله تعالى استغفر واعوذ به ان اتكلم في شيء لو سئلت عنه يوم القيامة لما استطعت الخروج منه

----------


## نضال مشهود

لا عليك أخي الكريم . . . فحال الذي أصلح خطأه قد يكون أحسن منه قبل الخطإ ؛
ولعل في ذلك عظة واعتبار لصاحب الموضوع . . . ولنا وللمشاركين جميعا .

----------

